# Single Girls having/considering IVF -Part 14



## Sharry

Happy Chatting


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bookmarking, thank you x


----------



## Fraggles

Sharry good plan. Part 13 can keep any bad luck or misfortune. Roll on lucky number 14. May we be hit with an avalanche of BFP's. x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Sharry! I like your thinking!  
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Great plan! I remember reading somewhere that the number 14 is a great tool in fertility...  hehe.


----------



## NowOrNever

Good idea....although I've decided that 2013 would be lucky despite it being 13!
Bookmarked. X


----------



## NowOrNever

Well, that killed the conversation didn't it! 

How is everyone doing? I'm 5 days post downreg injection and I have no symptoms as yet. I certainly don't feel menopausal. Here's hoping that continues!

Where is everyone else up to?

NoN x


----------



## Tommi

Glad it's all going well NoN! 
I've got my appointment at the clinic on Thursday to talk about my FET. Feels like so much has happened since my miscarriage!
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Tommi - are you at Serum? Do you have to hop on a plane on Wed/Thursday?

And are you already stimming - I've missed a bit!! I remember you going through your MC and all the complications after it; that was awful - but I didn't realise you're 'back on the roller coaster'?


----------



## Tommi

NoN - no, Penny at Serum recommended that I go back for my frosty at my UK clinic. No stimming involved. I hope they are happy for me to do it with Penny's suggestions for support with clexane and prednisolone. I'd like them to work with her for the FET. 
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Ohhh - I see. Well, saves on the plane tickets 
In that case, best of luck with the appointment on Thursday. Since you're paying I'd insist they worked with her!! 

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks NoN! I think they'll be OK. They arranged the appointment very quickly because Penny said I should do it asap so I think they are on board. I'm a little bit excited about starting again. Terrified too.
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Best of luck with everything Tommi xx

NoN - i feel the complete opposite of you lol! My boobs are so sore, im grouchy, feel desperately sad and im boiling - ive had the fan on at work wearing a vest top and flip flops, bet they think im mad! 

Oh well, will all be worth it xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh gosh Rachel! I bet they think you've really lost it   how funny. You can sit there with supreme knowledge! When you're feeling grouchy and sad just imagine your colleagues total confusion and chuckle to yourself!  

Actually I have got v sore boobs too, but I usually get that before AF, soooo I can't distinguish between that and the DR injection! 

It will all be worth it!

Xx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi Good luck am so excited. Agree with NON about insisting. x

Rachel IVF makes you mad so you are in great company. Do your friends or colleagues know what you are doing? I can just imagine some colleagues faces if you got a BFP. ROFLMAO. Can just see them scratching their heads.


NON how is it going?

x


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi - all fine here so far thanks for asking. Just struggling to work out what is usual pmt and what may be the effects of DR.

Hungry
Sore boobs
Bit more bloated than usual
.....all the same symptoms.

Probably just boring old pmt


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ha there have been a couple of comments and strange looks. NoN we are supposed to get a period between dr and stims, so I'm hoping the sore boobs should disappear after that! 


Hehe thanks fraggles! 2 colleagues know that im having treatment, so they have been great! X


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles and rachelhudson!  

Lots of luck everyone!    

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Rachel, how are you doing? Any side effects? Has your period showed up yet? I'm a day late so far...so on the upside I guess the DR drug is having some effect (can usually set a watch by me), but obviously I've never wanted it to come this much!!! Sod's law eh.

Other than that, no other symptoms for me. May have to call the clinic if I don't get it soon....

Hope you're doing ok. 

NoN x


----------



## NowOrNever

Tommi - forgot to ask how your appointment went?


----------



## Tommi

Hi NoN - it was really good thanks! They are happy for me to do Penny's programme (clexane and pred). They're not sure about the antibiotics but are thinking about it. The doc I saw was very understanding about me seeking advice elsewhere. She said she understands that women will do whatever it takes. So now I'm just waiting for my period to start. It's a few days late but that's to be expected after the hysto. I still have a few more days of the brown pills to go.

How are you? Getting excited about your treatment? I have everything crossed for you!

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi NoN, ive settled down a bit, very tired though, and quite grumpy. 

Im not due for another 3 days, im normally a few days late, so i bet i will be on when i go for my baseline on 5th Feb, eww.

My clinic didnt say anything about calling them if A/F doesnt show up when you are due...should i?

Thanks for thinking of me xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Ok, so AF arrived. Shouldn't have worried. Rachel - don't think you need worry...it was just me tormenting myself  glad you're ok. 

Tommi, glad it went well!! Sounds like a positive outcome. I'm excited, apprehensive, still dreading the needles..obviously and all the visits to the clinic etc...but here's hoping its all worth it in the end. 

I sometimes catch myself and think "what the hell are you doing", but I guess we all do that. Normal to have doubts and fears. But then I'm sure couples probably do that too! 

X


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hiya, my A/F has arrived too! How strange, i am never early! I think my body wants to keep up with yours NoN lol! 

I keep looking at that big box of drugs thinking... Oh my good god. Lol! But hey, in a few months, we will be like, injections?! What injections!xx


----------



## Fraggles

NON there will be lots of time during this that you will be thinking what the hell am I doing but look at some of the frogs out there and you will realise that you are doing the right thing. x


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks fraggles.  I'm usually pretty straight talking with myself and down to earth, but I've had a crap emotional evening tonight - too much time to think and AF may be playing its part - and some times you can't help but wish you had some one to give you a hug that's by your side. You know what I mean....

....but you're right, the pond has a few too many frogs! 

Off to bed with a headache. Tomorrows another day!


----------



## Fraggles

AF is a bummer. Here's a virtual hug from me and i am right by your side even though I know you would like a real life hug and person by your side. 

xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Fraggles - very sweet of you.


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello - hope everyone's doing OK?

I had my blood test this morning and I start on my stimms tomorrow. 

The clinic were clever and made me inject myself with a bit of saline solution whilst I was there - to prove I could do it... I was a bit surprised at the time, but now I'm not dreading tomorrow! Very doable - in fact I didn't even hesitate which is a bit mad given all my stressing!!  


So, I'm on the road.... 

Rachel - are you starting this weekend too?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi good luck with your frosty!!!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much JJ1! Seems like so long to wait as I don't start injecting until day 21. But it feels good to be back in the swing of things again. It's been a tough journey since my miscarriage.

How are you? Where are you up to? You've been to Serum haven't you? What are your plans? All these questions!

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

good luck Tommi, may it be a swift journey to a healthy BFP!

Good wishes to NON too!

Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you JenJen! I'm delighted to see your ticker progressing and so quickly too! How exciting!
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN, i hope your first proper injection goes OK today   Wow, its all happening, so exciting! 

No i dont have my baseline until next Tuesday, if all is well, then i can start injecting. 

Jenjen1 - so pleased to read your siggy!  Congrats!


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi all...injections going ok. Mixing them is more traumatic than doing them! I think I'm on a turbo charged dose...must be age related  

Thanks JenJen and all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.

I'm back for a blood test on Tuesday, the same day as your baseline scan Rachel. I didn't get a scan..just lots of blood tests!! Lovely needles ...eughhhh.  

When's day 21 Tommi? Excited for you! Forgive my ignorance, but do you have to inject for a FET?

NoN xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

So glad to hear injections are going ok - im nervous about mine, but we will all be pro's soon hey! Have you joined a cycle buddies board NoN? xx


----------



## NowOrNever

No, have you? Send me a link if you have.
Don't be nervous, they're easy. Never thought I'd say it!


----------



## Tommi

Glad to hear it's all going well NoN! You'll be fine rachelhudson!

NoN - I'm on day 8 now so I have a little while to wait yet. I don't really know much about FET protocols but I will be injecting buserelin to down reg from day 21 and then taking some estrogen at some point after that. I haven't quite got my head around it! But the drugs are arriving in the morning. I've still got time to get it all clear in my head! I think the transfer will happen around mid-March. 

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thanks ladies 

NoN - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299458.790

Come join us! xx


----------



## Fraggles

Non / Rachel Hudson how did today go? x


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks for thinking about us Fraggles. Bloods show a slow ish start for me. So my dose will stay high for now. Back for a scan on Friday. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thanks Fraggles - Baseline showed all was ok - i was able to start Stims yesterday! First injection was fine, I’m on 5 vials of Menopur, so I have to do 2 injections (a 3 and a 2). Took me a little while to get them all ready, but sticking them in was no problem! 
xxx


----------



## Tommi

That's great to hear NoN and Rachelhudson! Good luck with it all    

Txx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Rachel how come your doing two injections of menopur? I've been on 6 & 5 amps and both times I've always only ever used one saline and injected once.. Much less fiddly xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hiya, i was told by both my consultant and the nurses that i should be doing 2 injections, as you should never put more than 3 amps in one needle? 

Not sure why its different for me? Agreed it would be a hell of a lot simpler just doing all 5 in 1! x


----------



## Hbkmorris

How bizarre.. I've done 4 fresh cycles at two different clinics and not once have they said that to me... Well you must do as instructed.. It is a faff but well worth it when you get a BFP!! Good luck xx


----------



## Fraggles

hbk I think I was like Rachel when I did mine. I forget that so easily happens. Besides we all know clinics have different protocols and ideas about what works so doesn't surprise they do too about injecting. xx


----------



## Fraggles

Non Probably too early but thinking of you today and looking forward to hearing about scan.

Tommi how are you doing? xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Fraggles. I was there at 8am. 

Basically i have only 6 follicles and they're all pretty small ish at the moment. Ive been stimming a week today. So, they want me back on Monday for another scan. She just said that with an AMH of 12 they'd hoped for more for me... but havent ruled out things changing. I expect i'll stay on the same high dose of meds. So here's hoping I'm just a slow starter or I could be faced with some tough decisions next week.

Stop the roller coaster I want to get off!


----------



## Fraggles

Non

I cancelled a cycle when I had 3 follies and in hindsight wish I hadn't. Why you might ask possibly because I might have two little ones by now as my gorgeous boy was the result of only 4 follies. And they do seem to think the fewer the better quality.

xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Fraggles...means a lot to hear that. And you're not the first to say it. Xx


----------



## Tommi

NON and Fraggles - when I was at Serum recently it happened to be day 12 when I had my scan and I had one follie at 22mm and one a bit smaller. Penny said if I was there for a natural cycle she would just retrieve whatever was in those follies and do IVF with them. You really don't need abundance! Just one or two  

Good luck!    

Txx


----------



## natclare

Hello ladies - Thought I would join you as I will shortly be cycling again - in March I think. Today was a surreal day. The day of my 35th birthday began with me seeing my wonderful Doctor and conversations very much like a project management meeting at work ... along the lines of "ok, so I have this CMV test today, right, then I go online and buy this STUFF, right. That ideally all needs to be done by 22nd, then we book a scan and it is all systems go." Ok.. then. It just doesn't seem real at all even though I've done it twice before, the prospect of adding in the magic liquid just takes it to a whole new level. OK, just needed to get that off my chest! As you can see from my email signature I am not ready at all to go for this on my own but a combination of age, the inevitable decline in egg quality and my overriding desire to be a Mum one day soon (just not right now) has lead me to move on from freezing eggs to freezing embryos. It's just the added ingredient of DS is just scary and having to select a donor is so weird...


----------



## NowOrNever

Fraggles, Tommi
Another scan this morning - still only 6, but they have grown since Friday, so am hoping by next scan on Wed - they will be almost there.

Sooo stressful.


Hope you're both doing well?


----------



## Tommi

Hi NoN - that's great news! They sound like they are growing well. Do some meditations and focus on them swelling up nicely! (Sounds crazy but it helped me!) 
Good luck for tomorrow    
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Fingers crossed that when I go back in tomorrow, all 6 have grown to a decent size. If I can go in with 6 good follicles, I'll be happier.


----------



## Tommi

I have everything crossed for you! Even if 3-4 are a decent size that's all you need to make a mini NoN!    
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Awww...a mini NoN...sounds really cute when you put it like that! 

I will update you tomorrow. Thanks for your wishes xx


----------



## karenstar

NON - good luck for tomorrow and hoping they've grown


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks girls; I have 8 mature ones this morning and 5 others - god knows where they sprung up from! So EC should be Friday. They just need to call me later to let me know for sure.

Thanks for all your well wishes. Hope youre doing well too 
xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Lol NoN, i always seem to be posting one behind you! 

Had my second Stims scan today, between 15 and 20 follies on either side. Biggest is about 15mm so far. 

Concerns of OHSS and PCOS'y follies! Anyway, all good


----------



## NowOrNever

Rachel - thats just showing off (number of follies) 
Great news - if you get a nice batch, you'll be in business


----------



## Tommi

Blimey Rach! That's quite a factory you have there! Good luck!
NoN - that's fab news!
Good luck you two - sending you lots of    
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Haha thankyou both  xx


----------



## Fraggles

NON a nice batch?? Is Rachel going into the bakery business then ;-)


----------



## NowOrNever

Baking would be easier!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Actually it is a bit like baking it is all about getting the ingredients and dough right. x


----------



## flutter6y

Hello single ladies

Just been catching up - and am so pleased to see that NoN and Rachel - you both seem to be progressing nicely. Good luck with EC tomorrow NoN.

I posted on this thread a while back, perhaps back in Dec. I think, before getting back to the ivf process again, after becoming single last summer.  Well I just wanted to update you all - I am now pregnant!!! The donor ivf worked first time for me. I want'ed to pop on here in the hope that this will give you all hope. It is possible!  And the horrible ivf process is really all worth it.  

I only got the BFP last Thursday and still not really sunk in, and obviously cautious as such early days. Hopefully my 6 week scan next week can reassure me. I had two embryos transfered so also rather daunted about the possible prospect of twins!!! obviously I gave the decision a lot of thought and chose to take the risk, but still - aarrgghhh, various worries about that but sure will be okay on the end. and 2 heatbeats will definitely be infinitely better than none! I'm already having sickness which is a good sign i guess and various other symptoms I won't bore you with right now.  HAve we got somewher to go in the early days in the SIngle section or is it straight over to Pregnancy and bumps threads!?! feels a bit too soon to head over there. I will be keen to share my journey with you further and potentially learn from some of you single parent's experiences and support each other. Reading your posts and chatting on singles night has been a real inspiration for me. And now its all happening feel need for supoprt here more than ever. 

And Valentines today? single? pah. I am the happiest ever right now, and am already falling in love with my embryos so that's plenty enough for me for now. Fingers crossed it continues.

and fingers crossed all of you having treatment will be joining me very very soon

take care folks

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, just wanted to congratulate Flutter in her BFP. Best choice you ever made. There used to be a "Singles waiting for 1st scan" thread but it's been dormant for a bit. Hopefully there will be a few more BFPs this month in which case you can all revive it again!

Good luck NON, Rachel and of course Tommi, we're all rooting for you!

Jen xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies. Will check back in tomorrow with results.

Congrats Flutter. Amazing news xxxx


----------



## natclare

Oh congratulations flutterfly you must be over the moon. I think you'd be ok on the bumps thread actually or maybe there is some other area of FF (not only for singles) with people getting through the first 3 months. I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Flutter I am delighted for you. Congratulations. Here is to many more BFP's to come. x


----------



## NowOrNever

An unbelievable (even to the nurses) 17 eggs collected this morning. Can't believe it after such a slow response to the drugs. 

Some were from immature follicles (so may not be good enough for ICSI), but a good start all the same.

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN - again, i am posting after you!! 

Flutter - big congratulations to you!! xx

AFM - i had my day 11 stims scan today, they are pleased and EC is booked for next Tuesday  xx


----------



## lulumead

hello all on here  

Great news Flutter...here's the link to the waiting for scans thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282845.0

Good luck with EC, RH....and hoping for lots of embies for you NoN.

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

Hi Tommi  
xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi NoN! That's fantastic news! Have you any more news on fertilisation?

Flutter! Congratulations! Wonderful news! 

Good luck for Tuesday Rachel!

Thanks ladies for your good wishes. I started my down reg injections this morning for FET next month  

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi all,

After EC on Friday and all those eggs, I had a call yesterday to say that only 5 were mature enough for ICSI and only 3 had made it - so I went from high to low in 24 hours. I then worried myself stoopid yesterday! Because there were so few, they decided the best place for them was back in me - better than an incubator and not much use hanging around to see if there's a front runner. So I've been back this morning and had 2 put back. They will let me know if the third makes it to blast and gets frozen.

They showed me them on a screen; one perfect little 2 cell and one 4 cell...so they're doing what they should which is good news. They looked good, and I took a photo of them. It's bloody mad how attached you can get to something in a dish!!! 

So, I'm officially PUPO. Let the 2 week torture commence. They've given me 6th March as OTD, but they always go longer than shorter at my clinic. Not sure i will last that long.  Although AF would turn up first before that. 

Hope everyone else is ok...

non x


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations on being PUPO NoN!!!    
Come on lovely embies! Snuggle in and do your thing!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Tommi xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi ladies, just a quickie, I'm on my phone. EC went well, they got 27 eggs! 

Cling called to say DH's sperm thawed ok and they have ICSI'd 21 eggs  

I've been given meds for OHSS, start those tonight. 

Feel super rough, sick and dizzy so lying in bed at the moment. 

Hope everyone's okay xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Rachel
That's great news! Although very sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take it very easy  
I have everything crossed for fab news tomorrow!    

NoN - how's today been?    

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi, I'm fine...although seem to be getting cold like symptoms. Sore ish throat and that tingle in my nose. Please god don't let me catch a cold now!! Really tired today too.

Early night!

Hope you're ok Tommi. X


----------



## Fraggles

NON

When I got my BFP with DS I had felt lousy all the way through TX and after. I was overseas spent most of the time in bed with sore throat, virus and feeling fluey. So even if you feel grotty that won't affect the outcome.

xxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Fraggles. I will bear that in mind!  Xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!

Rachel - how are you doing? Any news? I hope the OHSS is under control  

NoN - how are you feeling? 

Have some of these...         

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Worse! Full blown head cold. Just wish I could have a Lemsip...but don't want to touch anything really....
Can I take paracetamol? 

What a pain hey.


----------



## natclare

Rachelhudson - that is an incredible number of eggs and 21 ICSI'd... wow I really hope it works good luck! I have now selected my donor from Xytec so just waiting for shipping now. In the end, because I am CMV negative the choice was limited and easy - a very nice guy as far as it is possible to tell. We won't start treatment until the DS is in the UK but I am expecting to get going properly in March to freeze embryos. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi ladies  

Had my phone call from the clinic, 16 of the eggs have made it through to embryo stage. Really pleased, they said there are quite a lot of Grade 3 and 4's, a few Grade 2's and 1 Grade 1-. Awaiting their phone call tomorrow morning, to let me know whats happening with the better quality ones. They've provisionally booked me in for ET tomorrow morning, but said they may take them to blast depending on what happens tonight so ET will be on Sunday. 

Feel really sick again today, very yucky  stupid tablets!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Natclare - how exciting, its all happening now  xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi ladies, just thought i would update you - i had my ET today. 1 top grade blast on board and 6 in the freezer.  

All went well, so im hoping the next update i give you is a good one  xx


----------



## Tommi

Fabulous news Rachel! I have everything crossed for you!       
Txx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Rachel     Pop over onto the 2WW...there are a couple of you on there now.


Hope you are doing ok NoN...I think the 2WW seems to take longer in the 2nd week....not long to go now. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel good luck we are 2ww buddies my otd is 9/3/13!! xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thankyou, i will  xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ladies, just to let you know... I got my BFP  xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Rachel!!!!  Brilliant news hun, so very pleased for you. . There is a waiting for 1st scan thread on the bumps and babes sub board....  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel congratulations that is fantastic news congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Rachel! Fantastic news!    
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

I've almost forgotten I'm in the middle of cycling at the moment. I didn't realise that FETs involved so much injecting! Still downregulating (3 weeks now!) and have just started adding in the oestrogen. Transfer should be in about 2 weeks or so. Hasn't been a great time (a death in the family and funeral next week) but I'm still going ahead with it. 

Good luck to everyone else in the middle of IVF or FETs!

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thankyou ladies  

Tommi - sending lots of luck your way! Ive asked DH to put in a word for you aswell  xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news RachelHudson     


Tommi; hope all is going well with you.


hello to any other IVF-ers   

xxx


----------



## xanadu

Hi there

I'm brand new on here and last night started IVF, I'm excited and nervous and scared all at once! 
I'm also a bit confused about what all the abbreviations mean on here, is there somewhere where I can find it all out?

I've done a lot of reading about the IVF procedure but there are still areas that I'm a little unsure of. 
Are there any absolute must or must not dos that anyone can pass on to me.
I don't drink alcohol or caffeine, I have a relatively healthy diet (but struggling a bit, I eat mainly vegetarian) and exercising moderately. I was reading last night though about using cosmetics, perfume and dyeing your hair. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  

Thanks muchly


----------



## TippyToes

Hi Ladies. Im new to this thread. You can read my signature to see my story so far. I have appointment with councellor this afternoon as not coping well with ex leaving me and goiung through mc alone. I dearly want a baby, but single now. Have 2 free goes left on nhs and will have to discuss that with my ivf consultant at appointment tomorrow ie donor sperm. 
Good luck to the rest of you xxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Tippy toes. So sorry for both of your losses. Life can be unbelievably cruel sometimes. I won't do the 'you're better off without him' platitudes....but if you're considering continuing on your own, then you'll find some great support on here. 

Obviously there are a lot of us singles and of the same age. Welcome to the thread.

NON x


----------



## Rach_Honey

Xanadu - this link should help for abbreviations  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0#ixzz2NKWjph00

Also this link helped me, i followed most of it  http://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a20770295/newbies_start_here

Cosmetics and perfume - no thoughts on this, ive just been doing as i normally would! Had my hair done before EC, and wont have it done again for a good few months.

Tippytoes - what an absolute bugger of a partner!  So sorry to hear your news. As NoN says, you will do well on here if you are deciding to go it alone 

NoN - how you doing hun xx

/links


----------



## xanadu

Thank you Rachel I'll check them out and congratulations on your news, that's great news.


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

I hope you're all doing well! 

Xanadu - I'm in two minds about the whole cosmetics thing. I cut out caffeine, chocolate, alcohol etc and eat a healthy diet but I'm not fanatical about organic food and cosmetics. I use organic shower gel and organic coconut oil on my body (including face - it's the best anti-ageing stuff out there and it's so cheap!) but use the same mascara and lippy I've always used. I've spoken to my hairdresser about highlights - I would have these done if I was pregnant but not any other type of colour. 

I'm heading for my frozen transfer next Wednesday! I've stopped the downreg injections and start the progesterone tonight. My clinic doesn't do any testing of hormone levels and it makes me slightly nervous. Do you think I should ask or shall I just go with the flow?!

Thanks ladies  

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Tommi - I think anything that makes you feel better during treatment is only a good thing. If regular hormone tests are what you want, then it cant hurt to ask! 

P.S. - when you say coconut oil on your face....? Lol, am i being too blonde here? I give my dog pure unrefined virgin coconut oil so she has a nice shiny coat, is that the same thing?x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Rachel! Yes, that's the same stuff I use on my face! It's great. I smell like a bounty but hey, I don't mind! It's so much cheaper than the Liz Earle stuff I was using (sorry Liz, the pennies I spent in your shop have to go towards my expensive drug habit now!)
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

I wouldnt have even thought of using it as a face cream! Mmm bounty's and malibu! Yum yum!x


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, just popping in to wish Tommi lots of baby dust for Wednesday. and anybody else who's going thru treatment now. Tommi the best thing you can do is try your best to relax and be as positive as possible. I honestly don't know what it takes to get a BFP! As u know I've had quite a few fresh and frozen transfers with 2 or 3 embryos ending in bfn. Thus BFP as such a shock because I was so ill on the loo for the 2-3 days straight after the frozen transfer of 1! I remember thinking there was no way this was going to work but here I am. 

Lots of luck!
Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Jen! Did you start down reg injections on day 21 with your FET? I feel like this cycle has been going on for weeks! 

Rachel - give it a go! Yum!

Txx


----------



## Mel D

That's an upsetting story TippyToes and a difficult time for you. I am also single and about to embark on a 3rd IVF/ICSI next week. My boyfriend left me after 3 years saying that he didn't want kids after all and that left me with a loud ticking clock and thinking I would never have time to get into another relationship so decided to go it alone too, although donor is known. It's a scary prospect but I think it will work out just fine x


----------



## jenjen1

So sorry Mel D. Why do they have to do that? It's horrible. 

Tommi, no I insisted on short protocol for the last fresh cycle which in hindsight shouldn't have because it didn't work but with the last fet I think it was also short like it always was. Anyway I really hope it works for you! I'm not sure if its the organic stuff or what but my fertility doctor always tells me to have faith. I think that works the best. But who knows
Jen xx


----------



## TippyToes

Thanks Mel. I still don't feel ready to make new follow up appointment with clinic yet. Im also thinking that my work manager and family Will think im crazy for possibility of going through mc again xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Tippytoes and Mel D sorry to hear things are so challenging. Hang in there  

Rachel - have you tried the coconut oil yet?!

I'm getting so excited about my FET tomorrow! 11am. Haven't been able to concentrate on work today. Now resorting to cleaning the house! I can't believe I am finally here after everything that has happened since my miscarriage (tested positive for hidden C, antibiotics, hysteroscopy in Athens, two deaths in the family, hideous situation with work colleague). I think I will enjoy Easter being PUPO and taking it easy (assuming frosty thaws OK). And tomorrow was the due date of my baby that died. Very pleased that the transfer is happening on that day.

Lots of positive thoughts to you all.

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. Hope they all defrost. Keep us posted, I'll be checking in 
take care,
Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Jen    I've only got one frosty... no pressure!
Will let you know how it goes.
Txx


----------



## lulumead

Tommi, sending you lots of      for tomorrow
xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Tommi - fingers, toes and legs are crossed for you for tomorrow! I did try the oil - my dog kept licking my face lol!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies!  
Rachel... that's funny!
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi - I hope that all goes well tomorrow and that your angel is sending you special luck xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Thinking of you tomorrow Tommi   , wishing you all the luck in the world     
Upsyxxx


----------



## karenstar

Tommi


----------



## Tommi

Thank you ladies! Very much appreciated  
Txx


----------



## natclare

Hello everyone - Just a quickie hope someone can assist. I need to buy my drugs now (menopur and ovitrelle). I haven't had to pay before as I was an egg sharer, but now every penny counts. Where is best to look online? Asda? Central Homecare? Thanks!


----------



## NowOrNever

Good luck Tommi - its obviously meant to be this time, given the date 
xx


----------



## TippyToes

natclare, sorry cant help out there. My treatment was funded so drugs were free. Sure if you trawl online, you will find some prices to compare. 
Good luck Tommi. Only thing i did different really was relax, dont lift anything heavy. Dont empty litter tray (if you have a cat) Dont eat the things youre not meant to ie: pate, rare steak....... etc...etc... Keep taking pregnacare meds. Goodluck and hope all goes well xxx
Oh... and everyone is afraid of having a wee after procedure, but dont worry. Embie will stay put!


----------



## Diesy

*Can't believe I haven't posted on Part 14 yet! Well hello to y'all *

*Tommi, so thinking of you (as you'll know from texts  ) We are all crossed legs and paws here. So excited! An auspicious legs akimbo day 
Diesy xx*


----------



## Elpida

Tommi - all the best for today Hun x

Natclare - I found Asda competitive. They sell at cost price. If the pharmacist at your local branch isn't aware of the policy or it's a locum get them to check. 

El x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies! Little embie is now on board! I'm now going to relax and enjoy a very lazy Easter. Such a mix of emotions today but nothing a bit of hibernation won't cure!
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi thinking of you xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Sending you lots of baby dust Tommi!

Jen xx


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, willing you on lovely with lots of these       


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

TOMMI FINGERSCROSSED FOR YOU HUN XXX


----------



## Tommi

Thank you everyone!  
Txx


----------



## TippyToes

Good luck Tommi. Hope 2ww goes quick for you, keep busy!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Good luck Tommi xx

Well ladies i have a bit of news - had my scan today - its only bloomin twins! Cant quite believe it eeeek! xx


----------



## TippyToes

Congratulations Rachel xxx


----------



## natclare

Oh my god Rachel thats amazing my huge congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Fab news Rachel! Wow!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Rachel - just back from Easter break and read your news! Wow - you only had one put back as well didn't you? That's amazing!! Your Other half is definitely smiling down on you. 

So pleased for you!
Xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thanks ladies xx


NoN - i couldnt bl00dy believe it! I swore at the sonographer lol! Yep only one put back. DH must be having a chuckle  

Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

That's incredible! What a happy ending though.

God, just imagine if they'd put two back! You could be having three or four now  haha.

I'm fine. Going to have another go in may/June. 
Xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Gosh could you imagine quads! I'm finding it hard enough with 2!  

Please keep me updated with your next treatment. All fingers and toes crossed! Xx


----------



## kizzi79

Am so chuffed for you Rachel - wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy

K  xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel congrats on your twinnies

Tommi how are you doing? Not too much longer to wait xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi JJ1  

I'm doing OK thanks. Tired and hungry but apart from that crawling towards test day. One more sleep   

How are you?

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thanks all xxx 

Tommi - eeeeeek for you!! X


----------



## TippyToes

Rachel thats fantastic news! lol twinnies!!   xx
Hi tommi, Have you done POS yet? xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies
It's a BFP for me!
Still in shock  
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh Tommi, that's brilliant news! You give me hope. 
You deserve it after everything that happened last year. Congrats.



NoN xxx


----------



## TippyToes

CONGRATULATIONS Tommi!     xxxx
May the sunshine bring you the   you deserve! xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much NoN and TippyToes!  
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Oh Tommi, so so happy for you!! Ohh will it be a Christmas present! Xx


----------



## Ally99

Hi ladies,
Can I join in on the thread?

I'm 36 and it will be my 2nd cycle at Create in two weeks.  I am single and therefore I have sourced a donor.  I found during my first cycle how emotional and alone the whole experience can be, so I am hoping to find some support from the forum from ladies experiencing the same as me.

I have been diagnosed a very low amh at 0.05 and a follie count of 3 
The re told me my chance was <5%, and I had the speech on donor eggs, during my first cycle I got as far as egg collection, I had one dominant follie at 17mm but there was no egg present  

I really hope the next cycle is better  

Any support or advise will be greatly appreciated.

Lots of love
Ally


----------



## Fraggles

Hello again Muslim Sister so lovely to see you posting again. This journey can be so tough to go through by yourself and sorry you hit a bump in the road with your first cycle. Hopefully this time around will be different for you. When do you start injecting - are you injecting or are you taking clomid? Are you take folic acid and pregnancy vitamins already?

Good luck,

xxx


----------



## Ally99

Hi Fraggles,

Thank you for your message.

I will start again in two weeks hopefully, the RE did say if there is a cyst present he may cancel the cycle but I won't know until my scan.  I believe it will be the injections again, I found them to be ok as long as I had the ice close by!

How are you doing? Good luck to all the ladies on here, hope April brings lots of BFP's  

Love and hugs,

Ally xx


----------



## TippyToes

Hi Ally   Just scanning over posts. Just to wish you good luck with your cycle xx
Hi Everyone else- I know how hard it is to go it alone ( my partner at time was SO not supportive and never talked to me about treatment, felt like I was alone anyway!) Enough about him Grrr  
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Nitey nite


----------



## natclare

Hello to everyone! 

Just thought I would drop in here as I am now slap bang in the middle of my third cycle and the medication is starting to "bite" as it were... Isn't it just odd that I can feel my ovaries - like golf balls   . Anyway "we" are getting there. I am responding better than last time (thank God) with 9 follicles, please let there be 9 eggs. It all seems more involved now as I am paying for the cycle (well in fact my Grandmother is) but it seems like you sneeze and get a bill, what an expensive process. I never knew how much the medication cost and now I look at those little bottles of menopur and think - wow that's £11 or whatever it is... EACH! Still, nevertheless I am very happy at the Lister and very glad that my Grandmother has facilitated the decision to stay put where I was being treated before. This cycle is also more involved as for the first time in my life my eggs are actually going to get fertilised (well fingers crossed). Then all the fun and excitement stops as I am freezing those embryos. I know I will get there eventually but for now I am just not ready for a baby and I am still hoping that Mr Right is just around the corner! Well at least I will (hopefully) be in a position that even if he is not forthcoming I will be able to have a family on my own. 

I wanted to wish everyone the very best of luck and especially Tommi CONGRATULATIONS! and Muslim Sister good luck with your forthcoming cycle. Do stay in touch with us all.

Who is actually cycling among you right now apart from Muslim Sister? Is anyone else at the Lister?

x


----------



## Ally99

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thank you very very very much for your support on the thread.  I had no idea how emotional this rollercoaster can be!  Having spent endless hours reading through the threads I am amazed at how much support you find with other ladies going through the same experience.

Good luck to everyone, lots of prays and hugs


----------



## indekiwi

Dropping by to wish Muslim Sister and NatClare love and luck in this cycle of tx.  Fingers are crossed....    


A-Mx


----------



## natclare

Thank you Inde! X


----------



## TippyToes

Hi ladies. I have my follow up appointment in 3 weeks. Now Im single and considering going it alone and wondering what i need to ask as i don't no much about what happens. Thanks in advance. X


----------



## natclare

Woo hoo!!!!!            
So I have good news to report ladies. I just finished my cycle to freeze embryos... the first time my eggs have been fertilised ever and with a stranger, what a strange concept. Anyway, the last week of the cycle was a bit of a challenge (the usual achy breasts etc) and I basically went down with the flu and was in bed all day the day before EC with a temperature. I didn't really tell anyone, not the clinic as I was worried that I might have my cycle cancelled just because they couldn't put me under to retrieve the eggs. But anyway... I spent all day in bed trying to get better and was up in London for EC yesterday. They measured my temperature and said "well you are a bit hot but it's not too bad". They got 9 eggs although only 7 were showing on the scan which is better than last time so I guess the additional two were quite small. I have just had the call to tell me that of the 9, 3 were immature (not a huge surprise), that left 6. Of the 6, we had 100% fertilisation but one fertilised abnormally so I have 5 embryos now frozen. I am so so pleased and over the moon that this cycle was successful and, although this journey is by no means over, it is such a relief that this has worked and I feel I am one step closer to motherhood one way or another. I am also massively grateful to my grandmother who paid for this cycle's treatment - go Gran! I don't think I have ever been so pleased!!
YAY


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations natclare! That's great news! Fabulous to have those embies on ice. Did they explain why they freeze them on day 1? I hope you're not too uncomfortable after EC.
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Well done NatClare! And now....relax!  x


----------



## natclare

Hi girls,
Not sure why they froze them on day 1 but my doctor just said he always does it that way and I didn't question it. I feel absolutely fine after EC. And so pleased it all worked out well this time! 
x


----------



## Tommi

Glad you're feeling fine Natclare!  
Txx


----------



## Ally99

Welldone NatClare that's great news to have reached so far.

Rest up now xx


----------



## natclare

Thank you so much for your positive replies! Xxx


----------



## moononthetides

Hi, can I just stick my head in?

I sent some forms back to CARE fertility clinic in Nottingham over a week ago now and have heard nothing. I wouldn't mind a generic "got your forms, thank you" but I really want to get started as soon as possible and hanging around is really making me fret and stress. How long does it usually take clinics to get back to you?


----------



## Eymet

Hello everyone

I'm new on the forum and have been reading your posts. 
I am 43. Have done 5 IUI's but am now moving on to IVF. Great to see all this support as it really is quite something to be going through on our own. 
I'm hoping to start my first cycle of IVF in London at the end of May, all going well.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Good luck Eymet! xx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Rachel!  

How wonderful for you to have your twins on their way, especially after everything you've been through! Hope you are doing well! Take it easy!


----------



## karenstar

Hi All

I'm heading into my first IVF cycle. I'm worried about after EC. The clinic have said someone needs to pick me up afterwards and stay with me over night. Thing is, as a single with no family around, I have no one available to pick me up or stay with me. Is this really necessary, or the clinic protecting themselves? Should I be fine just getting a taxi home after and taking it easy? I understand that I can't drive for the rest of the day.

Thanks.
Karen


----------



## Eymet

Hi Karen, I'm in the same situation, although my clinic didn't say anything about someone staying with me over night?

They told me that I can't drive or take public transport as it could be possible to be a bit weak and possibly feel faint at some point, so have agreed that I will stay in a hotel nearby that night after EC and have a taxi pick me up from clinic...

Good luck with your IVF!!


----------



## Tommi

Karenstar - I don't remember being told I should have someone with me for the night after EC but I did have a lift back from the hospital (my clinic actually pays the taxi fees for people who live locally but I'm 1.5-2 hours away). I think it depends on how you react to the drugs. I was totally out of it all the way through and they had to shake me awake when I was back on the ward!    Some women are awake throughout it all. I felt fine once I was home. Just took it very easy for the rest of the day.
Good luck! I have everything crossed for you!    
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi girls

I didn't have someone stay with me overnight, but obviously my mother rang to check I was still breathing the next day!
You'll be fine, just precautionary. 

The ride home - you will need. But a cab will suffice I guess. 

I wasn't even groggy, just had a sore stomach. Once I was back on my sofa, I was fine. In fact, I think I went out for tea that night. 

x


----------



## karenstar

Thank you Eymet, Tommi & NoN. Am feeling a bit happier about it now. Nervous and excited about the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Mel D

Karen
I think you should be ok but ultimately it depends on how you react to the sedation, it knocks some people for six, for me I was out for the collection then wide awake once they woke me up. The first time I tried to go home by train and felt a bit dizzy on the train and on the short walk home, really shouldn't have done that. Next time I had to fight with the clinic about someone collecting me and got a cab on my own and was fine, last time my Dad came with me in a cab but really I was fine and ended up getting him lunch! I was tired though and needed a couple of hours in the afternoon, by evening was back to normal. Just take it easy you may feel normal but it is deceptive.
Mel  X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Generally most occasions when people have a GA or Iv sedation - not just for ivf- safe practice is to advise that pts have someone to collect them and take home and be with them for overnight- in case something happens. If you have nobody I would ask to stay at clinic a little longer post op - even rest in the waiting room, taxi and ring them once home and have a friend on the phone if you feel unwell.


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Mel and JJ. I guess I will just have to see how I am at the time and be as sensible as possible. I have one friend who may be able to help if it's during the week.  He's very much engrossed in his own family life and lacks empathy so I'm not that keen to ask unless desperate.


----------



## karenstar

Hi All. Just wondering if anyone has any tips for coping with DR side-effects. I'm finding it hard-going. Been wanting to just slump on the sofa the last 6 days with intermittent tiredness, tearfullness and nausea. Headaches have kicked in today although not severe yet. Few other minor things too. Feel like I'm working through the list of reported side effects  . I feel a bit of a softie too cos there's nothing major wrong, I'm just not good with feeling quite off for days at a time. Was supposed to start stims this Friday but AF is late so stims will likely be delayed until next week.  

Thanks.  
Karen


----------



## Hbkmorris

Karen, DR drug is vile and I guess your doing long protocol so you've a few weeks to go. My only advice would be rest when your tired and drink loads & loads of water which will help to flush your headaches away. You will get emotional if your anything like I was.. I used to cry all the time but once I started the stimming drug you'll feel like a new women so just keep knocking the days of and you'll soon return to normal that I promise you. 

xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Karen
Big hugs for you!  
hbk has great advice for you. 
I really suffered with headaches with the buserelin when I down regged for the cycle that produced this little bumplet. They got so bad that when I was at the clinic for a scan one day I ended up having to have a bed on the ward to recover enough so I could drive home. When they saw what was happening I was given a small dose of oestrogen which put an end to the headaches. It would be worth mentioning to the clinic how bad you're feeling.
As for slumping on the sofa... just wait until you're pregnant!    It is officially known as sofa time and I need to have a chunk of it every day! 
I hope you're feeling better v soon. DR is a challenge    
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Haha totally agree with Tommi

Lots of water, I got through at least 4 litres a day. 4 Head for the headaches. Xx


----------



## karenstar

Thank you hbkmorris, Tommi & Rachel. Today has been better. Kept drinking that water. So far I have had bad days every other day and today has been reasonable. AF is just starting this evening and to be honest it's given me a bit of a sense of relief. Will be in for an uncomfortable day tomorrow.


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Karen, 
Others have already popped on with good advice - lots of fluid, rest, protein..... 

Although I was skeptical, I found one of the IVF hypnosis CDs good for relaxation, mood, and engaging with the process in a positive way.  I've also followed angelbumps supplement guide which I think has really helped me improved energy levels and feeling 'stronger' (that may be entirely subjective and placebo   )

DR is not nice    , I didn't like synarel as my nose was constantly irritated ..preferred the buserelin but the side effects of both aren't the nice (I was very entertained by the hot flushes though....strange experience   ).  The next phase is just much nicer. 

Hope you're feeling better soon  x


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Annaleah  

I have started to feel like myself today and hoping it lasts. Going to the clinic on Friday for blood test. Will find out then when I start stims.


----------



## karenstar

Clinic have said I absolutely have to have someone pick me up after EC and getting a taxi home on my own isn't acceptable. I cried there and said there was no one. So now I have to tell and ask colleagues if they could pick me up lunchtime. They've also moved to new premises which is 15 minutes walk from the nearest bus stop and involves crossing a busy road where there is no pedestrian crossing.


----------



## Tommi

Oh Karen - I wish I lived closer! Whereabouts are you exactly? It's London isn't it? Is there anyone on here who could help?    
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Hi Karen, when is your EC due? 

My clinic have said it is ok with them if I have a taxi firm pick me up. 

Depending on how dozy I am afterwards, I can sit in the waiting area for as long as I like they said, until they and I feel I am ready to go....

Would your clinic not be happy if you did the same? Maybe you can find a good taxi firm and explain that you need someone to come in and pick you up!?! 

Hope you're ok and not getting too stressed about it, it's a lot to be dealing with let alone this!! I think you should be fine if you just take your time at the clinic afterwards and when you're feeling good and ready, a taxi home..

Good luck!! Eymet xx


----------



## Annaleah

Hi all,

Karen,  I'm in London (north west but work in central) - I'd be happy to help if I am able to.  I am surprised that the clinic did not raise this pre-treatment through the counselling and welfare of the child assessment.  My clinic positively encouraged me to think about who would be physically present to support me when needed during treatment and with raising any children conceived.  It is a shame they left you having to face these issues once treatment had started ...just when you don't need any extra stress   

Having had a couple of ECs, it's perhaps not something you want to be doing alone.  It's nice to have a friend share the experience with, partly so you're not containing all the emotional stuff yourself, but also (this may just be me...) so someone is there to share the narrative and witness such an achievement in this amazing journey that we're making.  Just my thoughts...and probably quite subjective....  It seems a shame to tell colleagues if this is something you want to keep separate from work.  

Eymet - I hope you got on ok with your appt yesterday, was thinking of you

A xx


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Karen, 

Just an after thought... there are different methods of anaesthesia used for EC.  Some clinics use midazolam (which is pretty short acting) plus a mild sedative not a full GA.  I've had that variety but have also had EC with a paracervical block and was awake throughout.  Similarly, you can't drive after this but perhaps there would be fewer concerns about alertness and the need to have someone with you.  It may be worth asking the consultant or anaesthetist if this is an option and if they'd be happier for you to go home unaccompanied. 

A x


----------



## karenstar

Thank you all for replying   this has really upset and worried me. Annaleah it is so kind of you to offer to help. Sadly I am some miles from London - South Manchester . I personally think I would be fine just getting a taxi home, but the nurse was adamant that someone collect me and be with me over night. I did ask about staying in the waiting room longer. I'm scared that if I turn up on the day and admit I only have a taxi coming, they would refuse treatment. One person at work besides my manager knows what I am doing so I will ask him if he could pick me up lunchtime. I've not spoken to him recently because I've been upset at him showing a lack of empathy towards me. I have a psychotherapist and she is the only person I am really talking to at the moment. She's happy to have an occasional phone call outside of therapy sessions, but clearly isn't going to help me out at the clinic. The clinic phoned me this afternoon after getting the blood test results and have told me to start stims tomorrow!!! So today feels like a whirlwind and I don't feel ready for things to happen so quickly over the next 2 weeks. I had a go at injecting this morning and found the sticking the needle in bit easy, I'm just nervous about the putting it all together bit. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Annaleah

Big hugs Karen     ~Sorry I'm not sure where I'd got the impression you were London based  

Each new stage of tx is daunting, I am guessing you down regg'd with nasal spray rather than injections? Hope injections go well.  I found first injections for each new cycle quite momentous and always PM'd a long term FF friend and a couple of my best friends and parents when it was done - who shared my trepidation, excitement and hope.

I think it is really important (I may get shot down for saying this next bit and it may be perceived as unsupportive...) for you to be honest with the clinic from the outset about the level of support you have.  As much as all of us single women have to be mindful of our own positions to go through treatment and bring up children (socially, emotionally, physically, financially - and I think sometimes we have to prove our worth more in these domains than couples), the clinics have an ethical duty of care to ensure they are delivering best practice and doing it safely.  Otherwise there would be no point in safety protocols and assessments (however basic these are) designed to ensure that singles and couples attending for treatment have appropriate support during treatment and beyond.  

It doesn't sound like the colleague at work is a supportive, reciprocal friendship and it sounds like you aren't fully comfortable with asking him   .  I'm not sure what to suggest on that front as only you know what you're ultimately comfortable with.  My only thought would be a friend from your social network rather than work who can be with you emotionally through the journey, rather than someone who ticks the clinic's box by picking you up.  As for your therapist, you're right she would not be able to perform this role.  This would put her seriously in breach of her professional and ethical code of conduct and leave her vulnerable. 

Sending lots of hugs and thinking of you...hope you're able to take a deep breath after the whirlwind day and you feel more ready for things tomorrow.


----------



## Mel D

Karen 
Please don't stress. I've been through this three times now. On each occasion the clinic says 'now you do have someone to collect' and on each occasion I replied yes. The first time I was upset as they threatened to cancel the treatment if I couldn't confirm anyone which I had said I couldn't, so upsetting but us girls have to be tougher than that, having a child on our own is going to be tough enough right? I eventually told them that my cousin couldn't get childcare so I was getting the cab straight to hers and she was going to look after me when I got there ( I got the train and I seriously don't recommend this option as the journey was a bit much feeling a bit drunk ) but the other two times I got a cab straight home (it is about a 20-30 minute ride to mine depending on the traffic). You can just say that the person meeting you is having trouble parking and you are meeting them out the front and then just take the cab, they can't stop you, they're just covering their **** in case you try and sue them for negligence if you fell over or did something silly (you won't). It will be sedation so it wears off after a few hours (they don't use GA for EC although it feels the same except you recover quicker) but go to bed when you get home, no having baths cooking dinners etc! Get some food ready for you to eat later. Get a friend to call/pop round for theirs and your peace of mind just to check you're ok later but you absolutely will be X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karenstar say that your friend is a cab driver! Ur happy to sign a disclaimer etc


----------



## Tommi

Sorry Karen, I don't know why I thought you were in London! There are definitely solo FFers in Manchester. 
I hope the stims go well and everything gets sorted. Lots of positive wishes for some fabulous follies!     
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for replying everyone.

I'm feeling very worried about the situation. Keep crying. I have emailed friend at work today and asked if he could help. I have no one to ask outside of work. I think the clinic will want someone coming to reception to pick me up. They are now on a quiet industrial estate so no hiding a taxi. For down reg a nurse at my GP practice gave me a prostap injection. So today was my first time injecting myself. I've done it okay. I'm just sad that instead of being excited at hitting the milestone I'm all upset and wanting this difficult bit to be over with.


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Karen, hopefully your colleague can commit to picking you up and that will ease your worries.  Maybe try spend some time with friends this week to take your mind off treatment related worries and lift your mood.  With such an emotive journey, it's so easy to get completely absorbed in it especially when there are upsetting obstacles like this one. Hope you're feeling better soon. Sending lots of PMA and growing vibes for your follies. Glad the injection today went well.  
X


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Annaleah.


----------



## karenstar

Good news - I have asked another colleague who I thought might be a possibility and he has said he will come and pick me up whenever I need picking up! I am so relieved.


----------



## Tommi

Great news Karen... and good luck!    
Txx


----------



## Annaleah

Glad you've found someone to collect you. Now you can focus on cooking those follies to perfection    x


----------



## NowOrNever

GREAT! Good to hear Karen.


----------



## Eymet

Glad you have that sorted Karen!! Do you have a date for EC yet? I'm hoping mine will be this week sometime, all going well!! x


----------



## Tommi

Best of luck with EC IVF girls! I am cheering on those follies from afar!  
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks ladies . So far just know I'm going for bloods on Wednesday. Presuming there will be a scan at the end of the week. Eymet, fingers crossed for this week.

     Come on follies


----------



## Diesy

Goog luck this week Eymet and Karenstar - sending little flashy bod's with crosses...must be uncomfortable that.      "Goog" was obviously a typo but just too goog to change, it's special egg goog luck.
*Goog Luck!*
Little know fact that follies also love *ORANGE*! xx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Tommi, Karen and Diesy!! Come on follies!! 

I just had another scan, day 11 today..they've grown a bit since Sunday, now I have 2 in the running, 1 is nearly 15mm and one is 13mm. Another menopur and cetrotide tonight and scan again tomorrow morning. 
Taking it day by day, still nervous that the same will happen again, anyway is good i think that this is a longer cycle...

Take care girls, hope you're having a sunny day!! xxx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Diesy! I've fed my follies orange juice, cantaloupe and carrots today  Sunny orange day!


----------



## Diesy

Brilliant Eymet, got everything crossed. That was a quick month btw!

Karenstar, those *eggies* will be on fire!

Right, just launching into some primary school rhythm clapping for the follies, join in anybody!

   
   
    
   
   
    
 

Wow, it's a bit like "We will, we will rock you"! I'm doing the Five version in my head. xx


----------



## karenstar

LOL Diesy!!!


----------



## Tommi

Gosh it's noisy in here!  

Great news on the follie front ladies. Keep going! 

Txx


----------



## Annaleah

Just to add to the noise! Go follies!

Good luck Karen and Eymet.  Hope those follies are maturing well Eymet and your scan and bloods today look good.  Hopefully clinic will be able to give you a plan for trigger shot and EC 
Xx


----------



## Diesy

I'm kinda getting excited!  xx


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls, back from another scan and bloods......I have 2 follicles, one is 16mm and one is 15mm, waiting for their call re bloods today, but should be triggering tonight, EC Friday!!! Eeek!!!

How did it go with your bloods today Karen, any more news? 

Hope everyone's having a good day!! xx


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet, Wohooooo...  Had a feeling you'd be triggering tonight.  Hope all goes well. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Tommi

GOOD LUCK EYMET! (Sorry, had to shout over all that clapping!)
Silence now please.... this little moonface is praying for the follies...  

    
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Good grief - I go away for a day or two and come back and you're having a virtual party without me! 



I'm stiiiillll DRing. I feel like the old bore of the forums at the moment. I dont go back to the clinic for my first blood test until July 4th and then hopefully, if AF's turned up in the meantime, i can start stims. Zzzzz  I swear the time between my last cycle in Feb and now feels like a hundred years. 

Hope you're all doing well. Tommi - when's the next scan? Are you finding out team blue or pink?


----------



## Tommi

Hi NoN
It does feel like a million years doesn't it? But you will get there in no time! I'm very excited for you!
I have sent you a PM.
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Yes, it does! So bored of thinking about it. I actually think I may go through my 2ww thinking "****** to it"...because I'm bored of thinking about it!

Anyway, unless I'm jumping the gun...I can't see a PM?


----------



## Rach_Honey

Good luck Eymet  xx


----------



## karenstar

Eymet 

I've been told to stay on a high dosage of fostimon and go back for another blood test on Saturday. I'm guessing this means I'm off to a slow start. Got to wait until Monday to see the follies   In the mean time,  , finding it so hard to concentrate in work


----------



## Diesy

*Yay Eymet!!! Woop woop! Come on follies! The clapping party is going well  Thanks for keeping it up. Here's some more **oooorrrrrraaaaaannnnnggggggeeeeee* * You'll see I've accented it with purple so the follies can really see it!

I'm so excited! This board is positively buzzing with good energy.  That goes for you too Karenstar, come on follies, grow towards the light, the ff-force is with you.

Have a good night everyone  xx*


----------



## Tommi

Sorry NoN... I just hit send (a friend called round just when i was about to send earlier and he's only just left!)
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls

Thanks for all your good wishes!!  

I was pretty nervous this morning that I might have Ov'd already, but happily my two follies were still there. I put it down to all the groovy clapping!!  

So, I have 2 eggs and hoping they are ok and will keep going through the night. Will know more in the morning!

Hope you're all having a good Friday, I'm having a chilled afternoon along with a few chocolate bars!  

E xx


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet...I've said it in a PM but so glad all went well today and sending loads of                      

xx


----------



## Diesy

Phew Eymet, so relieved for you here!  Good luck Eymet's eggies!      

Diesy xx

PS  I'll have some choc for you


----------



## karenstar

Eymet - Glad today has gone well. Here are some more positive vibes for your eggs


----------



## Tommi

Great news Eymet! 
Come on follies!
      
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks girls!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck hun


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls!! 

How are you all doing? 

How are your follies doing Karen, any more news? 

I had my ET yesterday, one egg was fertilized and I had a day 2 transfer. My embryo was a grade 1 and 3 cells, so I was quite pleased about that, will just have to try and be patient for this next 2ww...

Hope you're all well!! E xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh that's fantastic news Eymet! I have everything crossed for your 2ww!      

How is everyone else doing?

Txx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Tommi, how are you? Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl yet? xx


----------



## karenstar

Thats great Eymet. Fingers crossed for the 2ww.            

I've seen my follies for the first time today. 5+1 seen. 3 on the left were a decent size. Right was difficult to access so there could be more. I'm continuing to nurture them for a couple of days, have another scan on Wednesday and have been told to expect EC on Friday. My friend has agreed to pick me up Friday, but has said it might be lunchtime or it might be after work ~4 so I may have a long wait in reception . Fit, I could get home on foot quicker! 

I feel happier about things having seen the follies.


----------



## Eymet

Hey that's great news Karen, so you could be triggering Wednesday night?  

Keep us posted how you get on and best of luck for Friday!!     

Exx


----------



## Annaleah

Getting busy on here.  Great news Eymet... Fingers crossed for the 2ww     

Hope your follies are plumping up nicely Karen and that you have a nice relaxing week before EC.

A Xx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Eymet and Annaleah. Yes expecting to trigger Wednesday night. Finished work lunchtime today. Having a rough day with the side effects. Hopefully seeing follies again tomorrow will pick me up.


----------



## karenstar

Triggering tonight   Was told there are 4 good sized follicles.


----------



## Eymet

That's great Karen! Are you doing one or two ovitrelle? Best of luck for Friday, let us know how you get on? 

I'm on my 2ww and some very mild tingly feelings, a little like AF coming! Hmmm!! Will have to try to just keep patient! xx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Eymet. It's Gonasi 5000iu tonight at 11. 

AF type feelings can result in a bfp as well as AF.               

Take care.


----------



## Annaleah

Karenstar....good luck with triggering tonight and EC Friday    

Eymet.....patience is very hard and it's so hard not to be driven crazy by analysing every little twinge.  Also the progesterone support does a pretty good job of creating it's own range of symptoms!!! But you're only 5 days post EC so way too early for AF ....but definitely still in the hatching/ implanting days so fingers tightly crossed.  Sending loads of positive vibes to your embie


----------



## Tommi

Just popping on to say good luck ladies! Thinking of you and sending lots of these!       
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Sorry I've missed some news, been away dealing with floods and insurance companies and neighbours who refuse to get a plumber to fix a leak, groan.

Great news on the AF twinges Eymet, I hope you keep feeling weird all the way to BFP.  Progesterone can trick you but luckily your body has a pretty good idea what it's doing.        

Good luck with the triggering and EC Karenstar, four good follies is great.  Lots of these for fertilisation.      

What the heck, here's some clapping too!
          

Good luck - Diesy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## karenstar

That sedation is fab stuff   Came round from a good sleep to feel someone still rummaging down there   Anyway, the good bit is they got 7 eggs. My friend turned up okay and stayed with me at my house for a bit until he felt certain I was okay. So far, just got a sore hand from the needle.  

Thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## Eymet

That's great news to have 7 Karen!! Well done you!!  

Good you are home ok and relax now until tomorrow.....do you know if you will have a 2 or 3 day transfer? xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Glad it went well Karen.  Fingers crossed for great news tomorrow   

Hope you're managing ok on the 2ww Eymet and not being driven   by symptoms

X


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Eymet and Annaleah. I've been told ET will be day 3 or day 5 with day 2 extremely unlikely. The embryologist said they are keen to go to blast unless there is one standout embryo. I'm having one put back unless I only have poor quality embies, in which case I may go for two. I'm also not getting the progesterone pessary experience - just have another HCG/Gonasi injection on Wednesday.

Eymet how are you doing?


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Karen! Everything crossed for the next stage! 
        
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thought it was time for an update. 5 eggs were mature and they all fertilised. On Monday four were looking good and one had slowed down. Today they have said one is a clear leader so it's going back in this afternoon. The others they said are currently not good enough to freeze but they are going to check them again this afternoon and tomorrow morning. Was really hoping there would be one or two to freeze rather than relying one. Anyway, am off to Llandudno for a few days tomorrow for a well deserved change scenery and some sea air. Really looking forward to it.

Eymet how are you doing?

Take care everyone.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck for transfer! You only need one little embie. I had one transferred for this cycle and look what happened!
I am sending loads of good luck vibes... come on embie! Snuggle in!
             
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Hi girls!!

Hope ET has gone well for you Karen and a lovely trip to the seaside is just what you need now.

I've been having mild AF pains coming and going for a couple days now and some brownish light spotting started yesterday but nothing else yet...really think this is AF as it just feels like it. Do you think I should stop taking the meds now so as to bring on AF properly? I've had to go away for a week with work so will miss my OTD on Friday so just relying on HPT's, did one this morning and completely blank, not even a faint line. 

Let me know if anyone recognises these symptoms and can advise what to do. 

E xx


----------



## karenstar

Eymet - is it likely it could be implantation or is it a bit late to be that?

ET was more uncomfortable than I was expecting. They kindly used the small speculum but I was flinching when they tried to do anything and laughing when it tickled   They've given me a test date of two weeks today but I would have thought it should be sooner with a day 5 transfer. I completely forgot about asking questions. Can anyone tell me what I'm supposed to do with the left over ampules other than play miniature bowls? Do they go in the sharps bin, normal waste or to the chemist? Thank you.


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on being PUPO Karen     Enjoy your break.

Eymet... I'd definitely be guided by your clinic about whether to stop meds. If it were me, I'd be inclined to keep going with meds until a couple of days past OTD or AF due date as HPT may be less reliable than an early hcg level... only my opinion.  I looked back over the posts and it looks like you're only 9 days past 2 day transfer ?? If so, it may be too early for HPT to show. 

My clinic has always given me two OTD dates.... 10dp5dt for bloods, 12dp5dt for HPT ... just a thought

A xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Have a lovely break Karen! Congrats on getting to this point!


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Annaleah and NoN. NoN - how are you getting on?


----------



## Tommi

Congrats on being Pupo Karen! 
Snuggle in embies!
      

Eymet - hang in there. HPTs can be pretty useless. I think First Response of the Clear Blue digital ones are good but usually not before OTD. I'd be inclined to keep taking the meds until after a blood test but your clinic will advise.
      


Good luck to anyone else currently going through treatment!

Txx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks for your replies girls, I'm still taking meds and I'll do another HPT maybe Saturday. OTD meant to be tomorrow...
Bit confused at the moment with this spotting on AF due date and definite AF symptoms but still nothing else has happened, I guess it's possible not to get a proper AF if it's a BFN?? 

Karen, I don't think it's implantation bleed as think a bit late for that, I noticed it Tuesday evening, which was 9dp2dt, although I guess it could be possible?!

Annaleah, thanks for your info, my clinic gave me 10dp2dt, so I'll carry on with meds and do another HPT maybe 12dp2dt, Sunday...still having mild AF pains, coming and going...

Have a good day all!! E xx


----------



## NowOrNever

I'm doing fine thanks. I'm back tomorrow for my first scan and another blood test (day 7 stims) - but they told me at the beginning of the week that I'd started off slowly again like last time. I caught up last time, so i'm not too worried - but am keen to see how many follicles there are in there tomorrow morning!!! I'll know more then.



Hope you're all enjoying 'summer'!!


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello - finally things are moving along. 

I had my first scan this morning (day 8 of stims) and I have 15 follies growing - all pretty small at the mo, but I am a slow responder, so hopefully by Wednesday (hopefully EC day), they'll be much bigger and the eggs will be cooked. I had a large haul of 17 eggs last time, but only 5 were mature enough for ICSI. So I'm hoping that there will be more mature ones this time around. But I've started off better than last time.... so I'm feeling positive. The sun is out, its Friday ... oh and the nurse told me to drink a glass or two of expensive fizz this weekend - I LOVE THAT WOMAN. So I will!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Can't believe how many of you are on the 2WW    - hope the sun is keeping your mind off things.

Happy weekend one and all.
NON xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Great to hear NoN, i've got a good feeling about this!  xx


----------



## NowOrNever

It's my turn Rach! Here's hoping.....I'd just like to see a second blue line for once!!


----------



## karenstar

NoN thats a good few follies to work with. Hopefully >5 mature this time. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Tommi

NoN - come on follies! We want lots of lovely eggs! 
          
Have a lovely weekend!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Morning folks - what a glorious day, again!

I've been back to the clinic this morning - more bloods and another scan. They've grown, but its looking like my EC will be pushed back to Friday - they're not big enough yet. Such a drag! I think I must be the slowest responder ever. 

Aside from that, all OK here. 

Karen - how are you feeling?

Non x


----------



## Diesy

NoN - slow and steady wins the race...I liked that better than slowly slowly catchy monkey but both in your favour.  Come on follies, you can do it!      

Karenstar - howz it going?  How's the miniature bowls going?

Eymet - hanging in there?  Any news?

Diesy xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Diesy... hows things with you?  

By the way - I laughed at the minature bowls - the thought had crossed my mind too! I have 3 saline viles for every one injection.. I could open a shop!!!


----------



## karenstar

NoN - hopefully they will be big enough for Friday. It's the quality that counts. Here's some encouragement for them
                               


The miniature bowls are like dominos - once one falls over they all go  


I'm doing okay. Was upset not to get any frosties, but just reminding myself that one might work, and even if it doesn't, it isn't the end of the road yet.


----------



## Diesy

Anyone for pick-up sticks or jenga?  

Wow, what did we do before we had IVF and fertility doctors to tell us our eggies are rubbish     They have me so convinced I'm too old to use my own eggs that getting in more debt for IVF makes me      

So lets hear it for the follies!  Doing a little Can Can on the way to the dentist today for you guys!  Oh, if anyone else want's to join me you doing have to be going to the dentsit to do so.        

Eynet, thinking of you  

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - dentist? No! That's no fun! Hope it goes smooooooothly  

And on the subject of age... despite being A Very Old Lady, as I am repeatedly told, I do appear to be pregnant. Don't let them tell you it's not possible!

Lots of positive thoughts for you ladies       

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - Only thingy and polish...and get talked into buying an electric toothbrush...tempted!  I think we should take you to every appointment Tommi!    Look!  Here's one we prepared earlier and she's pregnant!

xx


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls, been catching up and reading the posts...sorry forgot to say Karen..I put the ampules in the sharps bin..How is your 2ww going? What day are you now? It's a nightmare isn't it!!  

Had a polish up at the dentist a couple weeks ago too Diesy and got a big telling off again. She's like a school headmistress, I always know I'll get in trouble, I think she does the water jet thing on my nerves to punish me!! Also tried to sell the electric toothbrush!! How you doing? Have you read the book Shantaram btw, well worth it, I couldn't put it down...

Well I've been away with work for a week, so missed my blood test, did a HPT on day 12, nada, did another day 14 and a very very faint line, could hardly see it, so thought negative, slowed down on the meds...have now come to France for a week holiday, but did another test last night as strange af still not arrived and again a faint line....so it's driving me mad, went to see a doc this morning over here and have had a blood test, will get result tomorrow....am a bit concerned that the line should be much darker at this point if pregnant?! Am day 18 today. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the summer, makes such a difference!!   E xx


----------



## Diesy

Eymet, good to hear from you   It's so hard to know with the sticks.  What kind are you using?  Science likes to think it knows what's going on but it's no match for our bodies.  Science 1- Bodies 3  Safe to say something is going on which is why it's extra good you are getting bloods done.  Such very early days too! Keep on the meds and take every day as it comes.  I know, we want to stamp our feet and get answers but life isn't always clear.  Life 552 - Us 1  (That maybe my score today   )  Well I'm going to cross all fingers, toes and the dog's paws for you!

Not read Shantaram, what a story!  I'm actually feeling extremely centred since posting on CATSW next door.  I will post back now.
Summer is cool...hot!  Have a nice time in France, where are you?         
Everything crossed for you, a big flipping positive!  xx


----------



## Eymet

Hey Diesy!!  

I first used the cheepo sticks in Tesco, pack of two, then while I was away with work, i had some old OPK's, did a couple, a couple days ago as I'd read they can also predict pregnancy, both came out positive, but I know not reliable!! So I did a First Reponse stick last night, not the digital one and it stayed blank for about 3 minutes and then turned into a very very faint line and am day 18 today so think it should be a bit more sure than that, anyway will have to see what happens tomorrow, I have to go back in the morning...

I'm down in the south west, very humid here!!  

Let me know if you find a good book, could do with one myself!! xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Eymet - best to test first thing in the morning with some lovely, hot concentrated pee.  I know it says First Response can be done anytime but yeah the line might be a bit iffy.  It's all a gamble at this point, try to keep calm, difficult I know.  Have you been in touch with your clinic? 

I'm looking for readers for my book   but it's only a third done.  (How I can type so close to the dog's dinnertime I don't know!  She's just about in my lap with her face as close to mine as possible.)  

Let us know how your bloods are, eeek, I can hardly wait, hurry up tomorrow!  xx


----------



## karenstar

Eymet the otd I was given isn't until day 19 days after EC. Good luck for tomorrow. France sounds nice.


----------



## Eymet

Hi Karen, thanks, that's good to know!!   What day are you on, how are you getting on? x


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - happy to be wheeled out if it helps!  

Eymet - good luck for the result!    

Karen and Non - how are you both?

Hi to everyone else!

Txx


----------



## Annaleah

Hugs and good vibes all round. 

NoN - hope those follies are plumping up nicely

Karen-hope you not being driven crazy on the 2ww

Eymet - big hugs, hope for some good news tomorrow. Will having everything crossed and thinking of you.
A x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eh et fingerscrossed for u it sounds positive maybe u have a late implanter x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wow Eymet.  Fingers crossed for your result today. 

Karen, I hope you are staying sane.  When do you test?

NoN, sending lots of growing vibes for your follies

Xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Morning! Thanks for thinking of me! I'm back for a scan this morning - hopefully the last. Trigger tonight if everything's grown. EC Friday.

Will report back later!


----------



## Tommi

Good luck NoN!    

Eymet - thinking of you!    

Lots of positive wishes for this thread!

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Wow I've missed a lot! 

Eymet - excited for your results update! 

NoN - good luck!! Hope those follies are ripe for the picking lol! 

Karen - not too long to go till OTD! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Eymet

Hi girls, thanks for your support!!  

Just got my blood result, which I think is not good. I had it yesterday, being 16dp2dt. It's 60 UI/L

Reading some of your results, this one is way too low and I'm worried this will mean a miscarriage?

I've emailed my clinic to see what they say....

E xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Eymet - why is nothing ever simple hey? Really hope you get to know one way or another. Not knowing is awful. And it may just be clinging on in there. Here's hoping 

Afm - last scan complete, trigger tonight, EC on Friday. 16 good sized follies apparently. Not bad for an old bird hey *does a lap of honour*. Although quality is more important, I know. 

Hope you're all ok

Non x


----------



## Eymet

Hi NoN, yes horrible not knowing what's going on....clinic say i must do another blood test tomorrow to see if it's increasing or not...
Great you have 16 good follies, you should get a good few eggs there!! Good luck for EC! 

Take care all and keep hydrated in the hot weather! E xx


----------



## Diesy

Aw Eymet, I was hoping for better news. Sometimes they call it a chemical pregnancy.  I guess wait to hear from your clinic. So many ups and downs in 2WW. Take it easy, wish there was more I could say or do. xx

On another note what does anyone think of moving any other 2WW talk to the 2WW single thread? I know Fandabbydosy in IUI was on 2WW but I think it's over now. But lots of people will post on 2WW with great advice who might overlook this thread. Just an idea 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282126.msg5419901#new


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet - thinking of you    I think an isolated hCG is so hard to interpret. Hopefully, if you're able to get another one tomorrow it will be clear if the levels are rising and at what rate   

NoN - Hope all goes well for trigger tonight and    for some good, mature eggs on Friday 

xx


----------



## karenstar

Eymet -      

NoN - You've got a good collection of follies there! Hope Friday goes well.

AFM - Work is hectic this week and it's providing a good distraction. OTD isn't until next Wednesday but HCG seems to be out of my system so planning to test from Saturday. Only "symptom" is non-AF aches and pains but trying not to read into anything. Thanks everyone who asked.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Eymet good luck with today's blood test.  I hope it gives the right result. Stay calm and serene until then   


NoN enjoy your drug free day and fx for a big haul of lovely eggs


Karen


----------



## NowOrNever

Just back from EC - 10 eggs but looks like only 2 of them are mature enough. Feeling really deflated after having so many follies. God knows if I will have 2 embryos or not tomorrow. 

Sorry for the downer...


----------



## Tommi

Non - you never know what can happen! Big hugs for you    It is such an emotional thing to do. Two good eggs could be all you need!  I am full of positive thoughts for you. 
        
Try to have a relaxing afternoon and treat yourself   
Thinking of you.
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks sunnygirl, trying to stay calm! 

How's it going Karen, any symptoms yet, have you done a test? 

Sorry you're feeling a little deflated NoN, but it's great you have 2 that are good! You only need one!!  
As Tommi says, relax and definitely treat yourself, us single girls need to look after ourselves!! 

Where's Diesy got to?? Great you are writing a book, what's it about? 

Just to keep you updated, I had another blood test, 48 hours after first one and my hcg has doubled to 119, from 60, but it is apparantly still in a much lower bracket than it should be, definitely feel something is not right. I'm having another blood test on Sunday and then a scan at the end of next week to rule out an ectopic... not looking hopeful, but will just have to wait and see!    has anyone had any experiences with such a low hcg at 16dp2dt and 18dp2dt? and what was the outcome? 

Hope everyone is ok, at least the sun is shining!!   E xx


----------



## Tommi

Eymet -    I'm no expert on these things but it does seem good news that it has doubled. I'm sure Agate will be able to tell you more about "normal" figures etc. Maybe PM her...

I'm glad you have a plan of action with further tests and a scan. I don't have experience with a low hcg but I know it doesn't always necessarily mean bad news. On the other hand, in the cycle where I miscarried I had sky high hcg. It really is just a matter of waiting to see but it is so hard. It sounds like you're doing really well staying calm.

Lots of these for you!              

Txx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Tommi, I don't know Agate, but I'll look her up! 

Hope you're doing ok in this heat, can you feel movements yet? 

Will keep you posted!! E xx


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you  ... the uncertainty must be hard   

NoN - sending good vibes for fertilisation   

Karen - hope the 2ww madness is going easy on you... Not long left now.

A x


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks grills - I've been asleep most of the afternoon....heat and anaesthetic! Not a good combo...


----------



## NowOrNever

*girls!    Pesky predictive!


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN - lol @ grills! Def cooking in this heat! Keep us updated on those 2 very special eggies xx

Eymet - no advice on low hcg's sorry, but wishing you good luck and praying that the doubling means a good result! X


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Rachel!! Bump is looking good!!


----------



## karenstar

NoN - Am hoping the special two do well over night.      

Eymet - HCG doubling does sound hopeful.  

I've had AF pains since yesterday morning. Have been stressing and preparing for a disappointment. First proper test tomorrow. Don't believe in waiting for otd when it's a late date.


----------



## sunnygirl1

NoN, lots of fertilisation vibes heading your way.  It must be disappointing but hoping that one or two extra mature in the lab overnight.  You only need one.....


Eymet, I think the doubling is the important part.  Fingers crossed for Sunday


Karen, good luck for tomorrow.  AF pains are also early pregnancy signs


Sunny xx


----------



## karenstar

Inconclusive result! I had a second smaller dose of HCG 10 days ago and I have read that the HCG can take up  to 14 days to leave the system. I tested on Monday with a cheap test and that was negative so assumed HCG was out of the system. This morning I've used a cheap test and that has come back negative. However I've also used another test that the clinic gave me and that has a faint second line. Clinic instructions say put it in stream but I ducked it in the pee pot for 3 seconds. So I'm left with a maybe and repeat on Monday. I have one cb digital which is slightly out of date but hopefully it will give a reliable result. I don't regret testing early, it just means the agony of uncertainty continues


----------



## sunnygirl1

A line is a line Karen.  I had some very cheap tests which claimed to be ultra sensitive. I tested positive with a clearblue a week before the cheap tests showed up anything.  Fingers crossed that the line keeps getting darker xx


----------



## Tommi

Karen - treat yourself to a clearblue digital or first response. I have everything crossed for you!      

NoN - thinking of you!      

Hi to everyone else  

Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Karen, I would also invest in a in-date CB or a first response. Also agree that they need to be stood in the pee longer, it should have how long on the instructions. A line is a line...  xx

NoN - any update yet? Xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Only one fertilised  Now it just has to live until Monday to be put back. Not feeling very optimistic at present. Need to find my PMA.


----------



## Tommi

NoN -     
The good news is that one little embie has made it through the night. Don't worry if you don't feel positive... we can send out the positivity for you! It's such a stressy time. Just do what makes you feel calm and we'll be sending out the positive wishes     
             
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Tommy. Seems egg quality is more of an issue than I thought. All those follies and only 3 mature eggs.


----------



## Tommi

That might not be egg quality NoN... it could be part of the problem of the stims, and the eggs not developing at the same rate. Some clinics advocate a natural approach without the stims where you still may get one or two eggs. I remember when I saw Penny in Athens and had a scan i was about to ovulate and she said if I was there for IVF she would recommend just taking that egg and fertilising it and bypassing the stims stage. A natural cycle may be something to consider in the future... BUT, all is not lost for this cycle! I only had one little not quite fully thawed embie for this cycle. It only takes one! 
              
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks...you're helping 

I keep getting a decent amount of eggs, just not quality ones. The embryologist said that even though you can throw the Stims drugs at the ovaries to produce the eggs, it doesn't guarantee the eggs are going to be of quality. It's in the blue print.

I respond slowly to the drugs...always takes me a while to come back up from DR.

But in my normal drug free cycle, you can set a watch by me....

Here's hoping little embie makes it 

Thanks for keeping me up!


----------



## karenstar

NoN


----------



## karenstar

It turns out I misread the date on the cb and it is actually dated this month. Anyway it's the contents that count and the contents say 1-2 weeks pregnant   I'm a bit shocked and glad to have the weekend to take it in. Thank you all for the advice and encouragement.


----------



## NowOrNever

Big congrats Karen x


----------



## karenstar

Thanks NoN. and sorry the timing is so rubbish.


----------



## Tommi

Great news Karen!    That's fabulous!

NoN - we're all behind little embie!        

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow congratulations Karen xxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies it means a lot xx


----------



## Eymet

Great news Karen!! Well done!!  

Try not to worry NoN,    for your stongest egg!! 

Exx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN - well done to that little embie! And well done to you! Lots of PMA heading your way from me xxx

Karen - congratulations hon xxx


----------



## Tommi

Before going out for supper... just dropping by to send a few more of these to NoN's little embie! 
             
Come on embie! 
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

You just made me smile! Also on my way out for dinner....
Thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## Tommi

Good morning NoN's embie! 
           
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

You're up with the lark! Shouldn't you be getting in the zzz's before you're a mum and you can't?! 
Here's hoping the embie is still going.....


----------



## Tommi

NoN - sleep is already a rare commodity!
Off out for the day now... just leaving some of these!
           
Come on Embie!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks, have a lovely day! X


----------



## Rach_Honey

I second Tommi's good luck vibes! Happy Sunday NoN's little embie xx


----------



## Diesy

Gosh I log back on and there are FIVE pages of action to catch up on!

Great news *Karenstar*! Brilliant!

*Eymet* - still  abd      for you! 

*NON* - I don't believe in PMA so you're doing just fine in my book. On the edge of my seat waiting for news on ET!

Hi to everyone else 
*Diesy xx*


----------



## NowOrNever

Good news! Clinic called at 9.05am (I love my clinic ) and I have 1 little 8 cell embryo that apparently looks good and has no fragmentation. In the roller coaster that is fertility, I've just climbed that steep bit and hit the top.....

Its being put back where it belongs at 1.45pm today.

I WILL BE PUPO... after the longest weekend of my life. I thought kids were only supposed to give their mothers grey hairs after they'd been born.....not pre-10 cells.

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. All of you. Big kisses.

NoN x


----------



## Tommi

That is the best news ever NoN!!!!
             
I am so excited for you! 
I will be thinking of you and super-embie for a calm and happy transfer!
You have made my day!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

"Super-embie" - that's its name from here on in ... you dont half make me chuckle Tommi 

Thanks for keeping me sane over the weekend. Lets hope super-embie is a FIGHTER!!!


----------



## Annaleah

Great news NoN, enjoy the transfer.

Hope you get a nice pic of your Super- embie or are able to watch on the screen as it makes its way into it's new home. 
Xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Fantastic NoN! Snuggle in little embaby! xx


----------



## Diesy

NON - look out for it's pants over it's tights!    Good luck this afternoon!  xx


----------



## Eymet

great news NoN, you've got a great little embie there!! Good luck this afternoon for a relaxed transfer!!   xx


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you NoN and super-embie! 
Any moment now you'll be PUPO!
          
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

PUPO! And I have a pic of super embie too - no sign of pants on outside of tights, but it did look good. 8 perfect little cells. 

Thank The Lord that drama is over with - just the 2ww to get through now. Seems easy after the weekend from hell 


Thanks girls, you've truly kept me going the last couple of days xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on being PUPO... So lovely to have a picture.

Sending lots of positive vibes your way for your embie to snuggle in tight      
Xx


----------



## Tommi

That's lovely NoN! Enjoy being pupo. 
Snuggle in little super-embie! I think the tights and pants are invisible at this stage  
               
Have a lovely, restful evening communing with super-embie!
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Congrats on being PUPO, supermummy with superbaby on board xx


----------



## karenstar

NoN - glad it's been better news today.   for the 2WW


----------



## Diesy

Yay, brilliant!  I   2WW, enjoy the bubble!   xx


----------



## Tommi

How's super-embie doing today NoN?
           
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Hello everyone!!  

Good luck with the 2ww NoN, hope you can do a better job of keeping your mind off it than i did!!  

How are you doing Karen, any symptoms yet, do you have your blood test tomorrow? 

I'm just back from another blood test and scan, am 5wks4days today, but they couldn't see anything in uterus, although they said it's still early, they also said as they saw no fluid, that it probably is more likely to be miscarriage, but haven't ruled out ectopic, am waiting for blood test result to know which way it's going.... quite stressful..

Hope all doing ok!! E xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Eymet, that does sound very stressful and I really hope that you get some answers very soon    
One way or another it's a really difficult time you're going through. Take good care. Thinking of you!
    
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh Eymet - sorry to hear that. It could just be hiding itself!!! Dont lose hope yet - it aint over til the fat lady sings, and she's not warmed up yet.... I'm planning on stealing her music too.  

I swear to god this process is a test of human endurance. Have you seen the moving "Falling Down" with Michael Douglas? I feel like that on some days...like I could just go nuts.  

Keep us posted. I really hope you get an answer very very soon.

AFM - "day one in the big brother 2WW house.... " .... eugh.  

Big hugs xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Eymet, it's just so unreal isn't it.  Mega   .  Wish I could be more help. xox


----------



## karenstar

Eymet - am thinking of you    

I phoned clinic today and said I'd had a bfp and they've said to go for scan 9th August. I think I've had symptoms most days for the last 3 weeks. I'm getting minor aches and pains daily, backache and have had a bit of nausea. Had one of those nasty nighttime leg cramps last week which apparently is symptom. Oh and a tiny bit of blood on wiping which initially panicked me until I read it was common at this time. I'm just enjoying this bit having read what's likely to come in the next few weeks if all goes well.


----------



## Eymet

Thanks girls, emotions are all over the place, so true NoN, it really is an endurance test!! 

So my blood test today has gone down slightly from 180 to 175, so not by much. Dr thinks this probably will therefore be miscarriage and probably not ectopic, although he still won't rule it out. He says these results are way way too low for a viable pregnancy and going by all the different scales I've found on the internet, looks like he's absolutely right sadly. 

On a positive note, I'm glad I got a BFP and know that it got to blastocyst and implanted which is all good information. 

I've learnt so much about the hcg blood results in the last few days but couldn't find much about it on ff, unless I've missed it...think it would be good to have a thread with logs of hcg results and on what days taken from 2, 3 and 5 day transfers, but I've got no idea how or if this can be done? Think it would be useful for us all to make comparisons and see information about them?! 

Have to go back again on Friday for yet another blood test so make sure it's going down and to really rule out ectopic...

Hope everyone ok and having a nice evening! E xx


----------



## Tommi

Eymet - I really am sorry to hear your news. I think you're absolutely right to be positive about the fact that you did get a BFP and that your embie got to blastocyst stage. This all bodes well for next time! I really hope that you get some definitive answers at the next blood test. Take good care. Really sorry you're going through this      

Seems odd to go on to other matters but...

Karen - that all sounds good to me! Even the nausea... I so hope it doesn't settle in. I'm only just over it and even now I get a little burst of it in the evenings! Its final fling! Good luck for the countdown to the scan      

Diesy -     

NoN - You've made it through day 1! Snuggle in super-embie!      

Hi to everyone else.

Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Eymet, so sorry to read your news.     


KarenStar, many congratulations on your BFP.   
NoN, wishing you so much luck during your TWW.   


A-Mx


----------



## Rach_Honey

I can only second what others have said. Xx


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet- sending lots of     your way.  

NoN -    hope the 2ww crazy isn't getting you yet.

Karen - congrats. I'm wide awake with nausea since 4.30 am hence my crazy hour of the night internet prowling. Like Tommi says...I hope the nausea doesn't settle in for you!
X


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies! I hope you're all doing OK. 

NoN - how's super-embie doing?

Eymet - how are you? Been thinking of you.

   

Txx


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies

Tommi, I'm ok thanks. I've been quite nervous because of this possible ectopic and watching every twinge. I've been having aches on left side, but they did a scan on Tuesday and it was really too early and they couldn't see anything in tube or uterus. My blood level went down a tiny bit from 180 to 175 and so they still haven't ruled out ectopic, but I'm having another blood test tomorrow and if it has gone right down then it rules out a still growing ectopic.. apparantly half of all ectopic pregnancies stop growing and are reabsorbed by the body, so there'd be no telling if it is a miscarriage of absorbed ectopic, if you know what i mean...

It's all been quite stressful not knowing what's going on, but I'm trying to keep balanced. 

How are you doing NoN, are you keeping busy on the 2ww?

Any symptoms yet Karen, hope you're feeing ok!! 

Hope everyone's having a good day!!


----------



## Diesy

Hi Eymet, think you are doing really well in the circumstances    Been thinking of you.  This could be a good trial run for your body, you know how they like a bit of warning before getting it right.  Well done for keeping it together through the unknown. 

Diesy xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Eymet - really feel for you, I hope you get to know soon. 

Tommi - not sure where super embie will be up to...but hopefully it's still multiplying! 

I'm knackered today - have been up to York, then back into manchester - feet hurt and haven't had time to even get enough water. Just home and am now drinking water - I have my reflexology later - thank goodness! 

Hope you're all doing well....


----------



## Diesy

Non - keep drinking and feet up as much as poss and sorry to nag.  I am the 2WW nag!


----------



## NowOrNever

Diesy - i've just made an exec decision to take this afternoon off.


----------



## Tommi

That's excellent NoN! Diesy will be delighted! 
Feet up, cool glass of water, good book or comfort TV!
Message to super-embie... trust you're loving your new home!   
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

You are funny....
At what point should super embie have implanted? I'm a week on from EC today....


----------



## Diesy

Yes, I am delighted!  Super Embie might still be at the thinking stage, can't rush these things.  Come on Super Embie dig in!  Oops sorry, I know I'm supposed to leave you to it but I've had such success with my last command.    xx


----------



## Annaleah

NoN - I'm a crazy Googler and I liked this site when I was wrecking my head to work out when embie would be snuggling in... It says 6-10 days after EC so anytime now... Get visualising!
http://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm

Eymet - been thinking about you today 
Xx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes that is the general implantation stage but then you can get late implanters too!!!


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks annaleah/ jj1... I will visualise away!

Eymet - how are you doing? How was today's blood test? Thinking of you. 

Xx


----------



## Tommi

Morning ladies!

How are you doing? 

Eymet, been thinking of you  

NoN and super-embie - lots of       for a happy implantation!

Karen - how are you doing?  

Hi to everyone else!

Txx


----------



## Eymet

Morning ladies and thanks for all your support over the last week or two, has really helped me!  

I've had a bit of a stressful time, as you know my first blood test to confirm pregnancy was lower than it should be, so have been monitored since with blood tests every 2/3 days for a possible ectopic..I've had a consistent ache/cramp on left side so was an added worry for ectopic, so have had another blood test this morning at now my local EPU and the doctor there said they see a lot of ivf patients with ectopic pregnancies which surprised me, but i think it is very important to be aware of as it can be very dangerous. 
So, I think that yesterday I had a miscarriage which would be 6 weeks as heavy cramping and bleed, but not much and they still won't rule out ectopic...having another scan on Tuesday, have to say am impressed how thorough they are being. 

My emotions have been up and down, but with my age creeping on, I feel I have to move on as quick as possible to try again..

Does anyone who's experienced an early miscarriage know roughly what happens to our cycles and how quickly they will fall back into place? 

Thanks girls and hope you are all having a good Sunday. I'm at home taking it easy...E xx


----------



## Tommi

Eymet, so sorry to read your news. It really does seem to be dragging doesn't it? I'm really glad you are being well monitored. I totally understand how you feel about moving on. For what it's worth, this was my experience after an early loss...

I was 42 when I had an IVF cycle. I found out at 7 week scan (Aug 2012) that my baby had a slower than healthy heartbeat so went back for another scan at 8 weeks to discover baby had just died. As I had no cramping or bleeding I was booked in for an ERPC a few days later, which was cancelled (blunder on the ward). So, ended up, after several cancellations on NHS, having it done privately 10 days after 8 week scan. My periods began their usual 28 day cycle exactly 6 weeks after the ERPC. I was keen to crack on with another cycle asap but when it came to it, I was mentally and physically not ready. In the meantime I decided to have the hidden C test done in Athens (tested positive) and had the antibiotic treatment over 3 weeks. Also turned 43. I then flew to Athens and had a consultation with Penny and a hysteroscopy with implantation cuts in January. I started downregging for a frozen transfer on my next cycle in Feb and had the transfer in March on the due date of my baby that died. Looking back, I think things happened about as fast as I could cope with. And this time round, all is well so far.

I think it's really important to go at the pace that is right for you. You will know when it's time to try again, although I don't think the underlying concern about the same thing happening again ever totally goes away once you've been through something like that, so don't worry if you still have some residual anxiety. You will still have the strength to try again.

Lots of love and luck Eymet. Take good care.

Txx


----------



## Eymet

Oh thanks for sharing your experience Tommi, must have been very hard for you at the time. You're so right, that i think i will just know when I'm ready again and hopefully my body will settle down well. In the meantime I'll move forward with having my consultation and see if there's anything I can be doing. What are they looking for in a hidden C test? 

Have a good day!! E xx


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet,  sending big hugs...    

Glad you're being well monitored and that you're taking it easy.  

I was in a very similar situation a few years ago with a queried heterotopic pregnancy... hCG reached about 4000 and then stated plateauing.  One intrauterine sac and the other possibly migrated back up the tube.  Similarly, I had bloods and scans every 48 hrs. Stopping oestrogen and progesterone allowed me to miscarry naturally. The doctors were keen to intervene but I'd been bleeding for 7 days by that stage so stuck to my guns and asked to be allowed to miscarry naturally.  I was followed until hCG was below five and normal cycle resumed immediately... Ovulated again within 3 weeks.  I took a much longer than planned break because of life stuff but wish I'd started again much sooner. 

I wasn't emotionally ready for several months but as Tommi says- going at a pace that's right for you, the worry for next time doesn't go away completely. The clinic may advise at least one full normal cycle before going again which may give you a few weeks to see how your managing emotionally.

Sending lots of love and thoughts for the coming weeks.
A x


----------



## Annaleah

Eymet, 

I asked for a full thrombophilla screen and karyotyping ..... both of which I managed to get on NHS because I'd been linked with EPU...
Ax


----------



## Tommi

Eymet - the hidden C test is looking at the bacterial load of menstrual blood: http://www.locus-medicus.gr/index.php/en/hiddenc-en It looks for old encounters with chlamydia, and although I have never had it or tested positive for it, I did have its DNA in my system. Definitely worth doing the test just to eliminate possible causes of miscarriage. 
 
Txx

PS Annaleah, our posts crossed... yes I asked for thromobophilia screening too and had that in Oct and Nov last year. All clear but still had clexane for my FET as recommended by Penny.

/links


----------



## Eymet

Thanks girls for this information, I'll ask them about these tests! xx


----------



## karenstar

Eymet - glad you are taking things easy today after such a stressful weeks. Take care of yourself.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eymet I'm so sorry to hear your sad news xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Eymet so sorry    


NON. I hope you are staying sane on the 2ww


Xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Just about. No symptoms. And not testing early....too frightened of not getting a positive for a change!


----------



## Diesy

Hang in there NON! No symptoms = pos and symptoms = pos. Just to keep you on your toes...which I hope you are not on because you should be taking it easy. 

Eymet, think your cycle will return quite quickly. At our age  I think a good way to look at this is to think of this as your body preparing for pregnancy.  With this in mind I'd consider trying again sooner rather than later. I had a BFN in January and I wish I'd just built on that with another go. We always feel better when we are doing something with a forward motion and usually I'd say wait till you feel *amazing* but at our age I think *go for it*. Wanna have a chat about our eggs and what we can do to them to make them fighter eggies? Ultimately, looking at your signature, this BFP is a good step forward! It's worth pushing for your bloods on NHS, the very fact you got pregnant is something to celebrate and work on. We can do this! Lots of  in the meantime, you've done amazingly well! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

non- don't test early stay PUPO as long as possible !!


----------



## NowOrNever

I intend to stay PUPO til the weekend to be honest. It will be 2 weeks since egg collection this Friday. Usually AF turns up on time if its not worked; so if get to Sunday and its not arrived - I'll test. The clinics OTD is next Wednesday.... !!! Yeh.. right.  

Still got no symptoms... who knows


----------



## Tommi

NoN - I didn't have any symptoms either. (I've got plenty now though   )
You never know... super embie may be snuggled in as we speak!
            
Txx


----------



## karenstar

NON - Sending you some more positive energy for your embie


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, just dropping by to wish you some of these            


A-Mx


----------



## Eymet

Thanks so much girls for your messages!!   

Thanks Diesy, I too feel I must just go for it at this point!!  

Love to all, hope everyone is ok!!  

E xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies. I swing between thinking AF is on its way, and then nothing.....

Did any of you BFPers get your AF pains as normal before your positives? I haven't got cramps yet, but feel like they may be on their way...


----------



## Annaleah

Been thinking of you Eymet.  

NoN - I was convinced AF was on her way with 2 of my Bfp's including the current one. Symptoms can be so similar- I had bloated heavy feeling, twinges, mild cramps...

A xx


----------



## karenstar

NON - yep I had AF pain the two days before bfp.


----------



## Tommi

Eymet - good to hear from you. I hope you're feeling OK. Lots of these for your next steps      

NoN - like the others have said, having a heavy, bloated feeling and feeling as though AF is imminent is fairly common. I'd had such a long down reg that I completely lost track of periods but around OTD I still felt that heaviness with the addition of trapped wind   I had already done an early test and got a very faint positive. Lots of positive thoughts for you!      

Hi to everyone else! Have a great day  

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks girls - I can't call it either way to be honest. My boobs are no longer sore, but that means nothing either... so I've given up second guessing to be honest.

Tommi - I've just seen your footer - its a boy!!  Congrats. A man around the house to look after you


----------



## Tommi

NoN - the sore boobs come and go. Even now I have some days where they are really sore and others where I can't feel a thing. I think you're right not to second guess! Hang in there!      
Thanks for your congrats   I will PM you.
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Good luck NON, it's so hard to know because as everyone else has said the symptoms for pregnancy can be the same as AF.

Eymet,   good, glad I wasn't shooting my mouth off.  We can get sorted together.    Defo time for me to do something, anything, in any direction!     What can go wrong!    Gotta get my masters in next week though and loads to do.    xx


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Diesy a few of us have been insane enough to do our masters whilst going through IVF and/or pregnant too. I think craziness helps so you will do just fine. I have to say my usage of ******** and ff during the time whilst I was writing my dissertation was very very frequent and much less than now ROFLMAO. x


----------



## NowOrNever

Still no AF, but I tested this morning (11dp3dt) and it was negative...... I'll be surprised if I get anything different, but obviously will test again if AF doesnt show up this weekend (it usually does).

Ho hum. 

This thread is my fave on FF by the way - there's only a few of us and you're all great. Feel like I know you all 
Thanks for keeping me sane throughout.  

xxx


----------



## Tommi

NoN -      
There is still hope. And if it isn't this time then you have some info and experience to help you make a plan for next time. Sometimes we just have to be a bit strategic - hard as that is. But I'm not writing this off yet  
I'll be thinking of you  
Txx


----------



## Eymet

Sorry to hear that NoN!!   I tested on day 14 and was negative, but positive by day 16, so you never know....

Hope you're ok!! 

Lovely to see you're having a boy Tommi!!  

I'm looking ahead to try to do the best I can for my next cycle...I'm going to ask the clinic about completely natural ivf, I did modified last time and it worked, but am interested in the natural approach, will make my follow up appointment soon, just making notes about all the things I want to ask...

Have a good Friday all!! E xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh Eymet, you're a little flash of light in a dark tunnel - thanks - I'll hold on to that thought  

Natural Cycle may be for me too - so if you find out any interesting info - do share!

xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Eymet and NoN - I really do think that natural cycle is worth looking at (not that I've given up hope NoN!). Intuitively it seems worth trying and anything that avoids the drugs has to be good!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

What do they do? Just harvest the one egg you produce on a normal basis? Seems like a big procedure to get one egg? Or am I totally missing the point? (Probably... you should know I'm blonde  )

IF it is just the one egg -I'd be worried that with my predisposition it'd be immature!!!! If Ive got problems with my egg quality, then I'd be lowering not increasing my chances.


----------



## Eymet

NoN, from what I gather and don't quote me on this, but having done modified ivf (this consists of mild drugs for a few days from day 6 until EC to produce 2 and maybe 3 eggs) natural ivf is as you say, basically no drugs to collect the one egg you would naturally be producing. I think they sometimes do the mildest drugs towards the end, eg possibly cetrotide a few days before EC to help prevent pre ovulation and then the ovitrelle i assume....

Their belief is that doing lots of drugs over a long protocol, can strain the ovaries and damage the eggs. From what they've said even if you get 15 or so eggs, there's probably only one or two in the end which are ok anyway and wouldn't mind betting that the dominant egg is the best one?! not sure if that's right, but it would make sense...

I'll let you know whatever I can once I've had my appointment which might be a couple of weeks away...

btw the EC with only one or two follicles is obviously much quicker and less sedative needed which is also something to bear in mind...

Anyway good luck and keep calm and test again in a couple of days!!   Exx


----------



## NowOrNever

Makes complete sense! I just have to wonder if I'm producing duff eggs that aren't making it to maturity. 
Any follow up appointment for me will be a bombardment of questions....


----------



## Tommi

Write down all those questions NoN! 
But I still haven't given up!    
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN - have been following... Not giving up on you and super embie yet either! I wish you all the luck in the world hon xxx


----------



## Diesy

Fraggles - I'm positively unhinged, finishing MA, trying to find work in any part of the country, hankering after an IVF, thinking of selling my house AND I can't stop eating!  Someone said to me one thing at time last week - think they probably don't know me well.    I can't get off ******** and I'm mesmerised by various box sets!  

NON - hang in there till your test date or prospective AF date, you ain't done till...mmm...actually a bit after that.  Lots of good people here in the singles threads...I mean ALL good people.  

Eymet - yay talking next cycle, great news!  I'm with you on mini/mild IVF and as few drugs as possible for poor responders or even good responders.  

Diesy xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Will do. Still no AF...
Probably the evil cyclogest!


----------



## Tommi

NoN - progesterone never stopped my period on failed cycles. Hang in there!     
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Still no AF so I did another test this morning (13dp3dt) and nothing.
I'm calling it at this point - bfn.


----------



## Eymet

Sorry NoN, gosh it's so confusing at this time....I think cyclogest can delay AF, not always, but sometimes it does. My clinic told me to expect a bleed, in my case, miscarriage, within 2 - 10 days of stopping cyclogest and sure enough, in 5 days it came...
Hope you're ok!!


----------



## NowOrNever

It's different every time - it turned up bang on time last round....! 
Time for a drug free few months I think!

One last qu ladies, how fast have you gone to your next cycle? I had the withdrawal bleed last time and then another 2 after that. Anyone gone sooner?

Xx


----------



## Diesy

NON - when was your official test date?


----------



## NowOrNever

It's not until Wednesday. But my clinics OTD is always waaaay out. For as long as AF hasn't turned up I will keep up the cyclogest until Wednesday.


----------



## Diesy

Good plan Stan   proud of you.  Try just to hang out till then.  There is a reason they give that window, go with that and try to relax a little bit.  I kinda knew with my last cycle that it had gone tits up, even though I was still on the drugs.  We really don't know until AF shows up. No amount of you thinking positively or negatively about it is going to change anything so, woop woop, just be yourself.


----------



## Tommi

Non -    Do you get a blood test at your clinic? It's a good definitive way of knowing what's happened.
Take good care   
There's lots to explore for what happens next   
Txx

PS Diesy is right - regardless of what we think, what is, is. (If that makes sense! Diesy said it so much more eloquently!)


----------



## NowOrNever

No - no blood test at my place. 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## karenstar

NoN - presume you are using top quality test and not cheapies. I think they would do a blood test if you didn't have an answer one way or another by Wednesday and asked for it. Take care.


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - not sure about eloquent   but thanks.  Just trying to take the pressure off a bit.


----------



## NowOrNever

Yep, first response tests. I'm certain it's not worked, its just AF that's being a bit slow to turn up.


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, you know your own body.  However, please do carry on with the cyclogest until OTD - see the following thread re CEM's experience: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278717.msg4819669#msg4819669 CEM had lots of experience of BFNs as well....

A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

I will def stick with it until I'm told not to anymore.... I'd LOVE to be proved wrong of course! Wouldn't that be something....

X


----------



## Annaleah

NoN..... I'm hoping you're proved wrong. Will keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN  - I'm also hoping you are proven wrong. Lots of love honey. xx


----------



## NowOrNever

AF has arrived. Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Annaleah

Sorry to hear that NoN   ...was really hoping this was the one.  Wishing you lots of positivity for your plans moving forward. 

  
Axxx


----------



## Diesy

That's rotten news NoN, I still had hope for you.  It's always a bit surreal when AF shows up, I mean when you're doing tx.  Take it easy and make your you do something nice for you. xox


----------



## Tommi

Oh NoN, I so hoped this was your turn    
So sorry to hear that AF has turned up. I think there are a few things to explore before your next cycle but take your time and take good care of yourself. 
 
Txx


----------



## karenstar

NoN - am really sorry things haven't worked out this time. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Eymet

Sorry NoN!! I hope you're ok!   take good care of yourself, can be very disheartening! When you're ready there'll be other options to think about!   E xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

How are you today NoN? Thinking of you  

How about the other IVF ladies?  

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks girls. Had a bit of cry last night and feel fine today 

The thing that worries me the most, is that my eggs aren't up to the job; to get so many eggs and follicles, and then for only 10% to be usable is just plain cruel. I'm producing the eggs, they're just not up to the job. I really hope its not the end of the line for my own eggs. 

I've got a follow up apt at the clinic at the end of the month with a new consultant (to me) - someone with 40 yrs experience, so hopefully I'll get some answers then.

Thanks for all your words of encouragement and support.  

x


----------



## Tommi

NoN - really glad you have a follow up appointment. You can talk about all the possibilities open to you. It may be that a cycle with minimum drugs will support your eggs best. I hope you get a comfortable path forwards   
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Diesy how are you? Hope all  is well x


----------



## Hels13

Hi - new to here- jus wondering if anyone has experience as a single going through IVF at manchester fertility centre? Thanks


----------



## karenstar

Hi Hels13

I've recently had IVF at Manchester Fertility as a single. Had 5*IUI there before that. They have treated me well. Only issue I had was with needing someone to pick me up after egg collection. Unlike other clinics they wouldn't let me get a taxi home alone. Ask away if you have questions  

Karen


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Hels

Like Karen I've spent the last 12 months at MF and have no intention of leaving them. I've had 3 IUIs and 2 IVFs but have egg issues so not their fault I'm not preggers yet!

I can't say enough great things about them - they're ridiculously friendly and imactually look forward to going to the clinic (I hate hospitals and Drs generally speaking). And it's a brand new clinic - 2 months old - which helps! 

Best of luck!


----------



## Flutter74

hi ladies 

hope you don't mind me posting. i am new to ff & would be grateful for any advice. i am single and need double donor. my clinic has recommended ukfca inCyprus. its a complete mindfield on choosing clinic. how do you know if you got a good one or not ? also i am a bit wary of travelling abroad. i would pref a uk clinic but been told by my clinic that waiting lists are long etc and be quicker to travel 

any advice please xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Flutter

Welcome! I don't know anything about the clinic you mentioned but I did travel to Greece for a second opinion and, like you, was very nervous about traveling abroad for treatment. But I needn't have worried! It was a really good experience. Have you had a look at the treatment abroad boards? Here's the link to the Cyprus board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

I would definitely also consider Serum in Athens: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0

Do you have anyone who could travel with you? I found that took a huge amount of stress off the challenge of it all. That said, many women on here have made the trips alone.

Good luck with it all!

Txx


----------



## Flutter74

thanks so much tommi for your reply and i will look at them links. so reassuring that your experience was positive.  i read on here abt other clinic but 
limited info on ukfca. the clinic i am with work in partnership with ukfca. saying you get all your pre treatment in uk then travel when ready. its a complete mindfield on. 
yes i have someone to travel with which i am pleased about. if only for the distraction. at the mo all i can think about is fertility. 


t

hanks again xx


----------



## Flutter74

hi tommi 

i have been doing some reading on serum & requested info via email. 

looks very positive 

thanks again. hope your day going well. i am certainly feeling more reassured

fxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Flutter

I had a really good experience with Serum. I didn't actually have treatment there as I'd had IVF at a UK clinic and my frozen embryo was still there but I went to serum for a second opinion and had a hysteroscopy while I was there. I believe that the treatment I had really helped and Penny is excellent.

Good luck!

Txx


----------



## Flutter74

many thanks tommi. 

xx


----------



## peanut_buttered

Hello everyone!

Went for my consultation yesterday and as my AMH is a very sad 0.9 the  consultant has recommended, short protocol ICSI, Scratch and Embryo Monitoring. So IVF, which i was expecting anyway as a single girl, plus a bunch of add-ons to up the chances. He also talked me through DHEA after I brought it up. Just have to go through obligatory counselling and then we can get going. 

Self funded, no NHS despite the fact I'd probably be in the same IVF situation with a partner. Sucks eh?

Also there was an explanation about egg reserves using an apple buying analogy which made shopping in Tesco afterwards a weird experience.


----------



## Flutter74

Hi Peanut 

i am so sorry about your news- its just feel like battle after battle. i really understand that, just like everyone else on FF does. i often walk around in a daze & work seems another hassle i could live without.  

the funding issue sucks, so expensive. when the consultant told me the price i about fainted & prayed i would win the lottery. needless to say i havenot! 

i am sending you lots of positive energy     oh and a hug  

take care F xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Lots of luck to you ladies on your journeys xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Rach-honey- thanks & wow look at your bump. not long now!!! cannot wait to hear all about it 

F XXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

Flutter, there is no or very little waiting list currently at a number of UK clinics for DE.  If you do want to stay in the UK, you can do so.  Also, my first (UK) clinic told me that the waiting list was extremely long here and that I should go to Spain or Cyprus on a package, only for me to find that only a mile away (if that) there was a clinic where I went through (successful) tx four months later.  Cyprus and Spain are on par with the costs here for DE tx so you wouldn't be saving anything by going to either country for tx - Greece is a different matter.  Check out LWC, the Care clinics and CRM.   


Rach, loving the bump shot!   


Peanut, welcome to the boards.  Great name by the way.   


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Flutter, I can tell you there are egg donors at Manchester Fertility at the moment - no waiting list.


----------



## Flutter74

hi indiekiwi 

thanks for the advice. there is a care pretty local and will give them a call to discuss. what did you mean greece is a different matter ? 

many thanks. f xx


----------



## Flutter74

now or never.....thanks i was going to contact care notts but will ask and discuss. this is such a learning proces. i am only at the first stage. 

hope you are ok  

thanks x


----------



## NowOrNever

They are also both altruistic donors - who do it for no gain just from the goodness of their heart, as well as egg sharers, where couples give you half their eggs as a way of making their own treatment less expensive - essentially you pick up the cost of their drugs (because you don't need the same expensive drugs yourself). 

Hope that helps a bit.

I'm on the same learning curve re donor egg IVF. 

Xx


----------



## Flutter74

thanks for the advice. i will ring them tomorrow and let you know . 

are you looking at DE? hope you don't mind me asking xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Yep, am just signing forms at the mo and choosing a donor. I've has two attempts at IVF with my own and sadly the quality wasn't good. I'm not sure I can keep banging my head against that wall forever - and don't have the funds to go on forever either. So I've moved to DE. It's been hard because I got a really good haul of eggs but they just didn't produce enough embryos.


----------



## NowOrNever

Where are you based by the way?


----------



## Flutter74

when i read your signature my heart went out to you. . lets pray the this avenue proves more positive  

which clinic are you looking at? i live in derby. lucky being in the midlands i can travel pretty ok.

fxx


----------



## indekiwi

Flutter, Greece / Serem is - I believe - a lot cheaper than UK / Spain / Cyprus.  Have a look at the international clinics boards and there should be details there.   

A-Mx


----------



## Flutter74

hi AM. 

thanks will do. i am waiting for info from serum as requested. been quoted 7-8k with DD at ukfca. ouch xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Serum is £5k  ish for fresh donor egg cycle, £1k less for clinics donor embryos.


----------



## Flutter74

JJ1 

wow thats a massive difference!!

i am seriously considering serum. do you have to travel to serum for consultations prior? the reason why i am asking is that (as far as i know) UKFCA do all the treatement/consultation here with there partner clinic then you travel when "ready" 

i am still learning so please forgive my ignorance 

cheers- any advice please XXX


----------



## Flutter74

hi josue 

thanks for the advice- serum is certainly a high possibility. 

hope your pregnancy progressing well. F xx


----------



## natclare

Hi Flutter, I am going to Serum this weekend but to freeze embryos hopefully. There are a couple of things to note. There is a BIG thread on Serum under the Greece section by a lady called Agate which will probably answer every question you might have and others you might not have thought of! You can have a free consultation on the phone with Penny from Serum. And also they are at the Fertility Show in London on 2nd/3rd November so I imagine you can ask any remaining questions there in person. Good luck. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Flutter Im not too sure but as natclare says look on the Serum Thread and the agate's comprehensive guide, i first had to have a uterine assessment as I have problems, so had a consultation and surgery/coil for 3 months over there before ET.


----------



## Flutter74

natclare & jj1. 
thanks for your replies. i have been reading agate thread which is v useful. also i am planning to go to the fertility show so hopefully gt more info n see the people from serum. 
massive decision as need double donor but more reassuring after all the info on ff. 

natclare- hope wknd goes okay. will look forward to hearing ab it! 

thanks again fxx


----------



## Flutter74

jj1.....hope life treating you well fxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

agate is also on the sibgle thread but maybe more on the other strand with children im sure she'd assist you.


----------



## Flutter74

jj1. 
thanks for that. agate sure does have alot of info which is v useful. 

fxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Ladies - spotted this on the Beeb - interesting stats!! And a nice story.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24624318

NoN xx

/links


----------



## Flutter74

thanks for sharing the clip!


----------



## natclare

I've met this lady a couple of times and she is lovely! Good to see her spreading the word.


----------



## Tommi

That's a really nice story. And what a cute little boy!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello ladies - hope you're all well?

So, my donor got 10 eggs this morning. I'm feeling relieved to be honest. Things weren't looking so great on Friday - so its a nice surprise that there were 10. Just have to keep my fingers crossed for fertilisation rates now. Joy.

How's everyone else doing? Its all gone quiet.... 

NoN xx


----------



## indekiwi

Woohoo NoN!  Looking good.  Will keep everything crossed that things get jiggy in the petrie dish overnight and that you get strong fertilisation rates.  Gosh, I remember the slow agony of the next 3 - 5 days as you wait for developments.   Do you get all 10 eggs or are they being shared?  


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Altruistic donor - so all 10 for me 

Thanks for your positive thoughts A-M


----------



## Rach_Honey

Woo hoo 10 eggies!   exciting times! Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Fabulous news NoN! 
Sending lots of these tonight for some great news in the morning!
             
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

great news NoN   - which clinic are you at?
L xx


----------



## karenstar

NoN - thats a good collection after Friday.  Fingers crossed they behave overnight


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies. 

jj1 - Manchester Fertility. 

I will keep you all posted on progress. Xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Great news NoN .... fingers crossed xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Its good news *breathes a big sigh of relief*

10 eggs, 8 mature, 8 embryos    

Fingers crossed a couple make it to blast.  

Thanks for all your support ladies. Every step feels like a big one!
Hope you're all OK 

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Fantastic news NoN! Very exciting. 
Lots of these for the next stage!
         
Txx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Fantastic news NoN, we have everything crossed for you! X x


----------



## NowOrNever

Morning all,

Good news - I'm going to 5 days. Transfer is Monday afternoon. 5 of the 8 have "more than made the criteria for blast". Which is great!

Now for the next conundrum - how many to put back. Bearing in mind I'm 41 and single, I'm thinking one. But then there's another part of me that knows I'd cope with two and it would be great to have genetic siblings for each other. Arghhhhh.  I'm leaning towards one if I'm honest. I'm not sure I'd ever put any resulting frosties back at a later date, but I suppose I might.  Thoughts?

Rach....you're probably the most qualified to answer Although you do have a 14 year head start on me  

Non xxx


----------



## Tommi

Woohoo! That's fabulous news NoN!    

As for how many to put back... I'd be inclined to go for one I think, especially if you have some that are good enough to freeze. But don't let me influence you! 

I'm just so delighted that you've got this good news  

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Hi, sorry I haven't even looked here since AUGUST!  Denial lol.

Hi JJ  

NoN - brilliant!  Yay, fingers crossed for yoooooooooooo!

Diesy x


----------



## Annaleah

That's great news NoN. Sending lots of growing vibes for your embies   
A xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies. It's just one decision after the next..... 

Nice problem to have this time though! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, things are looking great!    I had two put back for my first DD attempt (BFN), two for my second (BFP - Alvina) and one for my third (Minikiwi)...I'd got so desperate by the time I got to using DD to have a baby that I argued long and hard about putting back three for both first and second attempts (UK clinics   so not possible but I wasn't above trying to get my own way.   )  I also said at the time that twins would be okay.  Come number three, it was a very different story, and I wouldn't have put more than one in if you'd paid me.  Depends on your personal take on things as to what you think you'd cope with.  Fingers crossed for a wonderful outcome.   


A-Mx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hmmm it is a tough decision. What can I say, twins are hard work but you cope because you have to. Double the trouble? Yes. But double the love, the cuddles, the smiles, the looking at you like you are the greatest person on the earth because you've successfully sang 'Peter Rabbits got a fly upon his nose'   

Oh and I only had 1 egg put back. And it split! Something's are just meant to be I guess  xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wonderful news NoN.  I hope everything goes well for Monday.  A very personal decision, but I would go for one- you can always go back later for siblings and as Rach has said her one split anyway.......  I'm sure you'll come to the decision that is right for you, but it's a nice decision to have to make!


Sunny xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Wow Sunny - I just read your footer - you've been through it haven't you!! x 14... 
Amazing persistence and I'm chuffed its worked for you.  

xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news NoN. Wishing you a smooth transfer and super fast 2ww with positive outcome 
Xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks, if good wishes were a measure of success - I'd be a mother of at least a small football team by now! 

Appreciate it - and will update you all tomorrow


Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ive had 2 put back in th Uk and 3 blasts  in Greece- all bfn's.  I would go for 2 if you are unsure.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Tommi

Just wanted to send you some of these NoN!
            
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Tommi - fingers crossed hey 

Will report back later. 

xx


----------



## Tommi

Come on embies! We're all behind you!  
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Well I'm PUPO. I'd like to say it was a pleasant experience, but due to my tilted cervix it was the usual 'digging for Australia' experience!! (sorry tmi).  They even broke out the old metal speculum. Jeeeeez

Anyway - its done. 

She said it was a bb grade embie - and the others that are still in the dish, she will let me know about tomorrow. She's not sure if they will get to the freezer or not. 

For some reason I feel a bit deflated. I think i'm going slowly insane with all this.     

And so to the madness of the 2WW!


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on being pupo NoN!!!        Sending lots of positive and sticky vibes. 

I'm all too familiar with the 'digging for Oz' experience.  My cervix is pretty hard to locate (despite various speculums, allis forceps and the like).  If only they were open to me giving directions first time round rather than insisting they've done it all before and they'll find it easy!!  

Hope the next two weeks don't craze you too much
A xx


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations NoN! 
Exciting times ahead!
       
I think you're bound to feel a little strange about it. You've been through a lot and it's all such a big deal    I don't know what grade my frozen embie was but he did only defrost 70% and they only decided at the very last minute to transfer him. And you know what happened to him! He's a great big fidgeting bump now! I have every hope that this is your turn NoN!
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks girls!

Tommi - seriously, he wasn't fully defrosted? Maybe there's something in that!! Get him in position first and then defrost!! 

Annaleah, the more I hear from others, the more I think a tilted cervix is the norm!


----------



## Tommi

NoN - No he wasn't! I had to wait an extra hour while they watched him to see what happened. In the end they decided to go ahead and I'm so glad they did!  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Wise words are us, girls!    Good luck NoN!        I would do you a Christmas tree but it's not December yet.  

Diesy xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Crikey! Nail biting stuff Tommi!

Thanks Diesy. My OTD is 1st dec so I may be needing one that day - whichever way things go.

X


----------



## Tommi

Please do a tree Diesy!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Everything's crossed Non xxxx


----------



## Diesy

S'pose I could use the olde time machine to put the tree up...not technically available till 12 days before Xmas at the earliest.  I'll see what I can work out since it's popular, Tommi & NoN.  Sheesh, I'll need to put it up early because otherwise Tommi'll miss it!      xx


----------



## karenstar

I'm two weeks into dr on second IVF and feeling low and tearful to the extent that some of me wants to abort this attempt    I've gone ahead with this attempt despite losing my job (redundancy) because I didn't want to risk it being too late with my own eggs by the time I'd recovered from the redundancy and settled into another job. I'm expecting it to be well into next year before I get another job. I'm expecting to start stimming tomorrow. Does that help improve mood?

NoN - pleased you are PUPO. Good luck.


----------



## Diesy

Karenstar    It's really hard when it comes down to external finacials.  Try some meditation, see how you feel.  Take care xox 

Try not to put yourself under too much pressure.  (Oops sorry, keep editing my posts.)


----------



## NowOrNever

Ladies - I got one frostie. One is better than none!

Karen, how are you doing today?

Diesy... Are you known for your Xmas trees or have I missed something?


----------



## karenstar

NoN - Glad you got a frostie. Some positive energy for the other one           

AFM - Felt yuck yesterday until early evening. Have been told to wait until Thursday before starting stimming. Go acupuncture today - not convinced it does anything for me so far.


----------



## Tommi

Karen - sorry to hear you're feeling rough. Those drugs are a challenge aren't they? I hope the acupuncture helped and that you're feeling OK. There's no easy way through these cycles i don't think. Just take good care of yourself. Plenty of treats, whatever they are to you!

NoN - how are you doing? One frostie is good! I only had one! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a good day.

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

I'm okay dokey... bobbing along... but I'm only 3 days in....there are many more to go!

I know - I quite like that I have a frozen insurance policy. Starting again with another donor is another big hurdle I dont want to think about for a while if at all.  

How are you doing?? How many more hours until he arrives? I'm sure we're nearly there now?

Can't wait to hear your news when it arrives.  

xx


----------



## NowOrNever

"...when it arrives" - that's the news I was referring to as 'it'!


----------



## NowOrNever

So, here I am again - tomorrow I will be 9dp5dt - too soon to test? Two weeks after collection. 

Yesterday I thought it may have worked because I felt a bit sick, but reasoned that it was probably the drugs. Today I have a very very feint feeling that AF is going to turn up. Oh the roller coaster goes on, and on, and on....

Thoughts on when I should test?  My OTD isnt until Sunday 1st Dec (13dp5dt!).


----------



## karenstar

I would test tomorrow with good quality test as there is a chance of a positive now - on the natural method they say test from when AF is due, typically 14 days from ovulation. I tested one day later when I got a positive. Good luck.


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Karen - that's what I thought too. But you know what our clinic is like for test dates 

If AF hasn't turned up by tomorrow - I'll test. I got my clear blue in tonight's Tesco delivery. Ha haa.


----------



## Annaleah

Thinking of you NoN.  It's a rollercoaster! I've never been tempted to test early (that's the pessimistic side of my brain trying to delay the inevitable!  ) and weirdly never done hpt when having treatment, always had hcg bloods.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow     
Ax


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Annaleah - I've always been really good too - but this time is getting to me a bit more. And my clinic doesnt do the HCG blood test - so either AF turns up or i have to poas! 

You ladies are keeping me sane 
thanks


----------



## Annaleah

Fingers crossed for you NoN.  I think most clinics ask you to call in with hpt result. Hope this is your time..
Axx


----------



## NowOrNever

Morning!

Its not looking great. I got a bfn this morning (9dp5dt) on a clear blue test; nothing, nada, total blank - but on the upside AF hasn't shown her face yet, so I will remain hopeful and continue with all the usual meds until Sunday which is my OTD.

My gut's telling me this isn't my time again.  

Maybe 2014 will bring me more luck. (I say that EVERY year).


----------



## Tommi

NoN - hang in there. Sunday isn't far away. It's such a challenge having to wait. 
I'm still sending you lots of these            
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Tommi... am beginning to wonder if it will ever work.


----------



## Tommi

I can completely understand that. But you never know. Life is very strange like that! 
Thinking of you  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

NoN - it's not over till the fat lady sings OTD.  Hang in there!  Hoping for you xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Diesy. She's a total ***** that fat lady


----------



## NowOrNever

I wrote B I T C H -it changed it to woman! Lol


----------



## Diesy

She rocks!  Just like your Tesco delivery!  I'm on 2WW btw.  

Oooh!  I know!  FF is so polite.


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh wow - when's your OTD?


----------



## Diesy

Got over a week of unadulterated bliss left.  I've decided I don't want it to end!  Where's the pause button?


----------



## NowOrNever

Yeh...I get that feeling too. How many did you have put back?


----------



## Diesy

Just two back in.  Probably need at least six at my age to get one!


----------



## Tommi

Diesy... you never know! I just had one frozen embie that didn't fully defrost and now he's over 9 pounds and still wanting time inside to grow!  
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Lol. I don't know your age, but at least you're getting some decent ones to put back. I never made it to blast and too many were immature - even though I got lots.

Tommi - 9lbs!!!! Golly.  

I hope they stick! Xxx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi, you're my hero And role model and it's great having you, Smiling and others around spreading hope.  Also need to be realistic.  Your wee egg was, now bouncing boy, a year younger, better nurished and less stressed than my littles dudes.  I hope all the smiling I've been doing to them this week is making up for ALL of that.  

I just did a 3 day transfer, had to fly home NoN.  

At least if this isn't a goer, which I hope it is if course    at least by January my diet will have been been better, supplements up to date (darn just realised forgot Pregnacare and folic acid last night!) and hopefully less stressed cause my house will be nearing sale.  I could really have done with a less crazy week!  Girls at work got a bit personal and despite apologising stamp past me like I'm not there.  At least my job interview got cancelled today!  Never been so happy to have an interview rearranged.  

Have a good day NoN and I hope things take an unexpected turn, specifically in bfp land.  Lots of everything crossed for you.  

Tommi   for today, be thinking of you!

Diesy xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

NoN and Diesy - best of luck ladies xxxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

It's another bfn for me. Beginning to lose faith....

Hope the rest of you are ok 
X


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear this NoN.
 
Thinking of you.
Txx


----------



## notamuggle

x


----------



## Diesy

Really sorry NoN.       I haven't lost faith for you.  Take it easy on yourself this weekend. 

Diesy xx


----------



## karenstar

So sorry NoN. Take care.


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks girls. That Lady Luck needs to show her face! I've not met her yet....!!
Down, but not out.

Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So sorry NoN keep your chin & be kind to yourself it can be a long journey xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

I'm so sorry NoN. Life is bloody cruel sometimes. You know where I am xxx


----------



## indekiwi

NoN,     Thinking of you hun.  


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks girls xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

NoN, I'm so disappointed for you.  Thinking of you     Xx


----------



## Annaleah

NoN, big hugs. Thinking of you xx


----------



## karenstar

Had a disappointment. Had 8 eggs retrieved yesterday, 7 mature but only two have fertilised. Last time I got 5 mature and they all fertilised. They've said to put one back tomorrow and abandon the other one. I was told the egg quality was okay for my age last time  (was 37, now 3 so stress may have messed things up this time. I know it only takes one but I am really disappointed and upset.

I have always said I would only put one back at a time, but now wondering if it may be worth risking putting both back. I strongly don't want twins because I don't have the finances or support for two. Last time I had a high attrition rate between days 3 and 5 so would rather see if the two survived to day 5.

Karen


----------



## Hbkmorris

I don't come on here much but just wanted to send NON MASSIVE hugs.. I'm so sorry to read that mother nature hasn't been fair to you again. DAMN it when will any of us get a break and have good times.. Thinking of you. 

Karenstar.. You poor thing, I get what your saying about age as I'm now 39 and 40 next year so the pressure is truly on. Right lets look at it a different way, yes you only had two fertilise and yes it does only take one so a plus is you will go to transfer.. If I was in your shoes I'd go for two.. There's a reason the two fertilised and give yourself the best chance ever.. I've had two put back all along and wouldn't change it for the world. Good Luck xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Karen so sorry to hear that. I know how that disappointment feels having got lots of eggs but hardly any being mature! 

If they've told you to ditch one, that implies it's not a good quality? I'd risk it and put them both back....I'd be surprised if they both made it. But obv it's always a possibility. Chin up xxx

Hbk - how are you sweetie!? Not seen you on here for ages. Thanks for your good wishes. How are you doing? Are you having another go

X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi NON, yeah I'm thanks flower. Waiting to have a hysto in January then fingers crossed start fresh cycle number 6 before I'm 40 in June! It's my last shot at it as I've spent farrrr to much money and I can't afford anymore., I could have a bought a Mercedes convertible outright by now! 

I'm so hoping and wishing you all the best chic.. This journey is so darn painful and unfair. I can honestly say I hate it but we have to try to conquer of love and wanting of a family.. You'd of thought by now with today's specialists they'd find the reason behind real implantation failure!! Arrrrrrgh. 

Anyhow my thoughts are with you, love always xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

I'm in the same monetary position....3 IUIs and 3 full cycles - the last one is donor egg. I'm now double donor which is all a bit strange, but hey, in for a penny!

I actually drive a Merc convertible, but it may be getting cashed in at this rate!!! 

I have a frostie but may just go again one more time.

Stay in touch! X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Get you with the Merc Conv.. I had a Merc CLK before starting this darn journey and had to give it up as the running costs and IVF costs weren't going to work happily each month!! Try not to cash it in!! ha ha 

I have looked into double donor and I've debated doing this next year rather than use my own but I think I'd go to IVI Madrid for tx. How do you find your tx at Serum? (it is there your going?) what are their costs? 

Well chick in your shoes I'd go for one more fresh add to your one frostie and at least then you've siblings.. I'm convinced it WILL HAPPEN for us just the man upstairs like to thrown some massive juggling balls to a few of us and you know what they say.. he only throws them to those who are strong enough to catch and juggle back. 

xx


----------



## NowOrNever

On the car front - it WILL be going because you can't get a baby seat in a 2-seater [I'm sticking with that in my head].

I'm at Manchester Fertility - not abroad. They have a donor programme and no waiting list. And they've been amazing with me - can't speak highly enough of the clinic and the lovely warm staff. I just need the result now!! I know they get ladies from all over the UK travelling to them too.

Its my consultants follow up apt next Friday, so I will be asking LOTS of questions including ones about Clexane, immunes etc... oh the joys.

I think you and me are juggling the balls in the air, whilst whistling a tune, break-dancing and baking a cake with the other hand... its time someone took the load off us )

xxx


----------



## karenstar

NoN and hbkmorris - thanks for replying. I have ended up with one put back. I was going to go with two they said one was good and the other wasn't and they advised putting one back if I had the slightest concern about twins. They are going to culture the other one until day 6 but it didn't sound likely it would be good enough to freeze. I queried the low fertilisation rate and they said it was an egg quality issue. So I'm officially on the 2ww and have not idea what I will do if this one fails.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh Karen congrats on being pupo.. Fantastic news, so pleased for you. Don't worry about the one that's not quite good as sometimes the worse outcomes of tx can end with a fantastic result!! I've my everything crossed for you and just rest as much as you can along with slight activity to aid blood flow.. Woohoooo bring on otd xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi girls, just lurking a bit (waiting to see when Tommi has her baby) and just wanted to wish everyone all the best on their journeys. I was 6 weeks short of 43 when I had Sammy. 2 embies defrosted with my own egg and only 1 blast made it when they defrosted them. The single one was transferred and the rest is history. I'm not the only success story like this as you know. It helped me to stay positive throughout all the bad news and I hope the positive stories help. I know it did for me when I was trying.

Jen x

p.s. Good luck Karen & congrats on being PUPO


----------



## NowOrNever

Karen - dont panic - you know that you have done it before, so there's a good track record! And if this go doesnt work, then the next will - it just may take a bit of saving up  Congrats on being PUPO 

JenJen - nice story - that's good going with your own egg.  And now you have a perfect one of these!  Those kinds of stories keep us all going!

Have a nice weekend ladies. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hbkmorris - re Serum a double donor cycle is 5000 Euros for fresh  or 4000 E if frozen 
L


----------



## NowOrNever

Tommi - are you still hanging in there? Waiting to hear your news when it comes


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, see here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315763.0

A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Inde - lovely news! X


----------



## silverbird

Hi laides,

I posted with on the donor egg board but would like your input too please:

Hi all,

I'm looking into doing a donor egg cycle.  At the moment my preference is for UK and egg share.

I was looking at crgw because they have no wait, are very close to me and very reasonable costs (for a UK clinic as these things go!).

My concern is there **** data which was not great with a 17% live birth rate although it also said this was in line with the national average.  The clinic is very new and had a small sample so I know that will have affected the figures.  How much do people worry about **** stats and what are good clinics to look at for comparison?


----------



## silverbird

hugs NoN and Diesy it's a hard road


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks silverbird, I'm on a de cycle at Manchester Fertility. Also no wait and a brilliant clinic full of fabulous people. Can't speak highly enough. 40% success is what they quote. 

I've never looked at stats...there's a 14,000 to one chance of winning the lottery, but some lucky sod wins it most weeks!!! The stats don't mean it can't happen. Your odds are pretty good with a donor egg....

Pm me if you want any info about the clinic.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Silverbird  , In comparison, have a look at CRM London.  You've seen my girls and Muddy's youngest - all three were conceived there.  Costs are not cheap, but the DE cycle statistics are impressive and at least you can get a direct train to London.  The main reason I would look at the HFEA stats is that, for DE tx at least, they are in my opinion a good indicator to a clinic's selectivity of egg donors (e.g. from memory, CRM London only select egg sharing donors who are seeking tx because of male factor or because their tubes (but not their ovaries) are damaged - and they do not accept women who have unexplained infertility).  Unlike with OE tx, where many clinics will refuse to treat women with (relatively) poor AMH or FSH levels and therefore skew their results, there are very few reasons that a clinic would refuse to treat a DE recipient as egg quality itself is taken out of the equation.Hope this helps,A-Mx


----------



## silverbird

Thanks indie and NoN.

Indie I think I will ask CRGW for more info on their stats and how they choose donors.  Both donors we discussed before had children of their own already which I believe is a good sign.  The costs are also impressive I haven't compared to all clinics I just did with LWC randomly first as they have a clinic in Cardiff and CRGW is about half the cost.  I'll look at CRM's sight.


----------



## indekiwi

Silverbird, yes, for me, proven fertility was a very important factor - in fact more important than what the donor looked like etc.  Good luck lovely.   


A-Mx


----------



## silverbird

I've emailed CRGW to ask about their stats.  They push their frozen eggs quiet hard so I'm wondering if that accounts for the difference as I think frozen egg technology is still quiet untested.  I've asked for a breakdown of their stats.

Same as LWC, CRM are 60-100% more expensive than CRGW, less convenient and with a waiting list but with much better stats.  CRGW have always impressed me by thanking a very individual approach to you being willing to look at things like immunes etc.  But then why is this not reflected in good outcomes?

Am tempted to go ahead with CRGW while looking at London clinics and getting myself on the waiting list.  But can I cope with the heart ache of another round without good possibilities?


----------



## indekiwi

Personally, I'm not sure that using frozen eggs provide you with the best success rates, so at the very least, were it me, I would prioritise fresh over frozen.  If your aim is to increase your chances of falling pregnant on your next cycle, I would suggest you consider a clinic with outstanding DE tx success rates rather than potentially be a guinea pig for newer techniques that as yet are relatively unproven in this country or a newer clinic which continues to have limited experience (in terms of the collective team of consultants and embryologists).  Yes, even if you do a much more expensive cycle of tx in a very successful clinic, it could well end in a BFN.  There are no guarantees   .  My own first DE tx (and most expensive) did not work.  However, the next two did.  There are likely cheaper clinics with very good success rates outside of London and hopefully others will step forward with their own experience in this respect.


A-Mx


----------



## silverbird

Thanks indie,

I'm not looking to go with frozen eggs for the same concerns as yours about new technology plus other concerns.

They have emailed back and basically said the stats are simply quiet reliable because of the small sample size.  He says 2012 was actually a 40% live birth rate but he's expecting it to fall to 30% as they get more people in as a small sample only takes one or two people being luck or unlucky to sque the figures.

I'm still tempted to go with them for the other aspects I like about them while I look into the London clinics.

Good luck tincancat, I'm looking to double donor but here in UK.


----------



## Diesy

Hello, interesting chat on DE girls   Good luck picking yer clinic Silverbird.  Sounds complicated.

Hands up who's having the weirdest post neg cycle AF ever?  

Have I lowered the tone yet?


----------



## NowOrNever

Diesy - sorry to hear your last cycle didnt work. Grrrr.  

I went for my follow up apt at the clinic on Friday. I'll be having an FET in the new year of my little frostie. They've suggested a natural cycle- no drugs at all. Just get the smiley face and go in 5 or 6 days later to have the embie put back. I'm pretty clockwork on my cycle which is good - and maybe my own body is the best way of doing this. I've always hated taking drugs - even for a headache!

This is new to me.... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, my third bub came through a natural FET - the nicest cycle of tx I ever had.  Fingers crossed for you lovely. 


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Oooo - thanks Inde - that's given me a boost. Can I ask how old you were at the time [I only ask because usually if you're over 40 they prefer to give you some 'help' - but he was adamant I don't need any].

I can't wait not to have ANY drugs whatsoever - not even the god-for-saken bum bullets. As cycles go, this one is a dream, but its good to know it can work too.

x


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, I was a kick-ass 44!  At the time I had a clockwork cycle (p'd me off no end as my ovaries had seemingly given up the ghost years earlier so what's the point of a regular period?!)  Mind you, I did use pessaries from the night before transfer until 12 weeks - I've never fallen pregnant without it - but I didn't do the whole shut down the system and sync with the donor routine and simply relied upon the smiley face to dictate when transfer would take place.  Having done 10 medicated cycles previously it was honestly a walk in the park by comparison.  No needles for the entire cycle - bliss.   


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Interesting - I haven't even had the pessaries suggested to me.... hope that's not the deal breaker in the end as to whether it works or not!!


----------



## indekiwi

NoN, if it bothers you in any way, give your clinic a call and see what they say.  It might be an oversight, and it might not.  I'm convinced that I didn't produced sufficient progesterone on my own, but it may be a different situation for you.  xx


----------



## karenstar

I've been knitting a toy rabbit for the past few weeks and it looks possible it will get a new owner in 9 months time. After learning that egg quality was poor this time, I wrote this one off. Sunday and Monday I had period pain, then the past two days I have had unusual (for me) cramping and pains down there and a feeling of things being a little tight and bloated. Last time I tested 15 days after egg collection and got a genuine positive so I thought I would go with 15 days again this time which is today and          Small dose of HCG 10 days ago so false positive very unlikely. My clinic always gives a late OTD which for me isn't until Monday. This one is bittersweet - I officially become unemployed today. Kind of shocked. Haven't had a drink since Easter and was looking forward to having one next week.


----------



## Tommi

Oh Karen that is fabulous news! Congratulations! 
Sorry to hear about your work but I'm a firm believer that things work out eventually. Life can be very strange! 
Enjoy your BFP! Very hard, I know, but this is excellent news!
Big squishy hugs from my little big guy  

Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Oh Karenstar what a corker of a Christmas present!!!!!  Congratulations, that's just terrific news.     Tell you what, I'll have a drink for you next week - it's the least I can do and very much for a good cause!   


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Karen! Wow! After you were so down about it. That's great.  At least its not all bad news this week for you.

Congratulations 

xxx


----------



## karenstar

Thank you ladies. It doesn't seem real. Thrilled but cautious at the same time.

Hugs.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Fantastic news Karenstar.  Huge congratulations   


Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

great news Karenstar, wishing you all the best for the coming weeks and months   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Oh brilliant Karenstar - so happy for you!  xx


----------



## Diesy

Back to reality of a negative cycle, sorry!

So it's day 10 in the AF house - has anyone else had this?  I'm usually a 2-3 day type of gal.  Started 6 days late which was more than 2 weeks after I stopped the progesterone.  Will it EVER end


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats Karen, lovely news  

Diesy - sorry to hear post cycle AF is being troublesome    I do think meds can mess with the natural rhythm of things. Hope she heads off soon x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Annaleah, have you ever had this?  I'm on day 11 now and there doesn't seem to be any sign of it stopping or tailing off.  

Anyone else had this?

Diesy xx


----------



## Baai

Congrats Karenstar! What a great Christmas present.


----------



## Diesy

Can anyone help me out here?  I'm starting to lose the rag about being on the rag!  FFs 12 days and counting!


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh Diesy that's a long time to be ragging it!! Dear goodness. Have you spoke to your clinic about it? Has it eased off or is it still bright red.. Hope it stops soon xxx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Diesy, definitely time to ask your clinic about that. I hope you get some answers soon.
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Yeah, got too worried today and emailed clinic at lunchtime.  Awaiting reply.  No sign of stopping, bleeding bright red and clots, the works.  Nearly 3 weeks since I stopped the progesterone too. 
Thanks for replying. Xx


----------



## notamuggle

Diesy that sounds awful! Hope the clinic get back to you ad that the dreaded AF leaves you alone soon!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Diesy I hope Peny has emailed you back - if its still going could you go to your Gp and maybe ask for something to stop there are drugs out there. I always found at after a cycle came and stayed longer with a spiteful vengeance x


----------



## Diesy

Day 15 in the AF house and it's as bad as ever.  Thanks Natasza and JJ.  I'll try to get something from the GP but I'll be lucky to get an appointment tomorrow or Monday.  Thanks for the tip JJ.  Although clinic say normal to have heavier period after IVF and I was just reading online about girls who spotted for a month.  Flip!  Groan!  Does this mean I can have choc all month?

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday!  I put the Christmas tree up in Calling all the single...

Diesy xx


----------



## Annaleah

Diesy, sorry to hear AF is still hanging around. Was hoping she'd leave in time for Christmas. I'd definitely see if you can get some response from gp or clinic about what to do. And yes, I think there is an increase in your chocolate entitlement... Beyond the expected festive increase   xx


----------



## Diesy

I know Annaleah!  Unbelievable!  My clinic aren't bothered about it and I'm not keen on my GP.  Finding NHS a bit prejudicial to SMCs.  Freaky though and I'm getting a bit fed up with it.  I think this might muck up a January cycle but I was preferring February because of getting time off work.  Is that an After Eight I can spy?  Sorry, gotta go, pressing urgent business.  

Diesy xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Happy new year ladies. Let's hope its a good one! 

Non xxxx


----------



## Diesy

Happy New Year NoN and everyone!  Lots of 2014 luck for all of us!
Diesy xx


----------



## Diesy

Off I go to look for a new donor if I'm changing clinic.  I'm quite attached to my other one even if he hasn't worked yet.  Still not certain about changing over but I want to give myself the best chance.  Either that or I just go anon donor with new clinic.


----------



## Tincancat

New Year why not a new donor?  I am having to change male donor as I am going to new clinic which only permits anonymous donors.  Besides which it was fun shortlisting with friends and dreaming of what the anonymous toyboys  might really look like. Getting excited for a March start with Dogus.  
Best of luck choosing new donor
TC


----------



## Diesy

So Dogus only do anonymous sperm donors?  I know eggs are anon.  So excited for you!  By your signature you've been through such a lot!  I hope March is the answer 

Titbits, eh!?  It's a bit mad, isn't it?  I've found my original donor so I think I'm going to check for success and maybe get him again.  I feel happy to see him so prob a good plan.  I have another vial left at my other clinic you see so it kinda makes sense to stick with him in case I go back.  

Really enjoying these 2 days off, feel like I've worked through the whole break, which I have.  Back tomorrow and then that's it.  Don't feel like I've had any break at all, grrr!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi here to wishing every one a happy 2014 and a bumper amount of bfp's


----------



## Diesy

Yes please Fraggles!


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Diesy.  According to Turkish law they have to be anonymous unless you find a friend to take with you to ' help'  you out.  
I had my protocol through today so it is all systems go for March.


----------



## Diesy

Ah, interesting how the majority of non UK clinics have gone anonymous for donors.  that's nice you can still have a "friend" to help out lol.  

I'm on fistfuls of supplements and should really go back on my healthier eating asap.  Weird, it's all feeling a bit far away again, need to focus!  

How does your donor sound?


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Dies
Donors sound good. It is just me who can't make my mind up who to choose!  I am old enough to be their mother so it feels really weird.
TC


----------



## Diesy

I feel like that too sometimes, think it's got more to do with the stage of life than being physically up for it.  But then as older mums we are a bit more chilled out.  My great, great granny and my granny were having babies in their 40s.  It's a state of mind and with a bit of hair dye these days no-one need know.  I won't tell ;-)


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello ladies; here I go again. 

I'm supposed to be having a natural FET this month - and typically after being as regular as clock work, my 'smiley face' eludes me!! I got it on day 8 instead of day 11 (the day it turned up on every other time when having IUI) ... so I'm going with the flow again at the moment and will have to see if I defer until next month.

Grrrr... welcome to 2014! Why can't anything be just plain sailing?!

Hope you're all doing well? EVeryone survived xmas and NY?

Non x


----------



## Tincancat

Typical isn't it Nowornever like cycles like clockwork then the day you want it is decides to catch you out by turning up early.  Good luck for next time instead.

Diesy how are things going for you?
TC


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi ladies.. long time no speak. 

Non.. Sorry to read smiley face was early. Why oh why ah. Must keep the faith that it wasn't the right month and next month is the right time. I'm thinking about doing Natural FET, never done a natural cycle before so maybe that could be my hidden key. Good luck and i'll be watching your posts closely xx

Tincancat.. How things with you? Not long till March and a new adventure starts again. Hope the time comes round quick and your ready to go xx

AFM.. Well I'm due another Hysto on the NHS on Wednesday next week, I want them to find something they've missed but what's the betting like everything else I've had tests all comes back ok (like immunes.. well apart from slightly raised NK cells). I shall then decide on my next adventure. Do I see if any of my 8 frozen eggs thaw and can be fertilised.. slim chance as they are slow freeze not quick.. They were taken from me in June 2011 so at least I was 2 & half years younger. Then I've got two embies from last June but they were with a new donor from the clinic with no previous history of pregnancies as I was his first.. so I changed donors but now can't mix & match (sounds terrible doesn't it).. I then could wait till I'm 40 and have 3 put back rather than 2.. Goodness me question questions and I really can't decide what to do. If I could afford it I'd go for another fresh but after spending £30k that's not an option anymore.. arrrrrgh any help very much appreciated. 

Hello to everyone else.. Sorry I should be still working but I'm on here typing away!! Lol xxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

.... and then I got my smiley face again.  The nurse told me that the tests are sometimes unreliable and to keep testing. Day 8 was too early for it to be a positive test. So this morning it turned up again (day 12 - I'm usually day 11, so I have faith in it). Looks like things are back on for my DE FET next week. Tired of the roller coaster now. Its time for a positive outcome. Just a flicker of hope please!!

HBK sounds like you have a lot of insurance policies there - nice position to be in, although I appreciate the decision making is NEVER easy. 

Tincat - March will be here before you know it. Last year flew by. 

Big hugs girls. x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Non.. Wooohoooo yeah you get to start, how exciting. That's brilliant news, so happy for you.. Good luck. 

I'm not sure I'd call 8 slow freeze eggs insurance policy.. After so much research slow freeze is poor on thawing and then they got to fertilise but do I really pay £1500 for ICSI on maybe 1 or 2 eggs!!.. Can't get my head around it all.. Can't decide what to do for the best. 

xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Morris
I thought I would share my frozen egg story: I had just four frozen eggs from 2003 which had been slow frozen.  Three survived defrost all fertilised with ICSI as I was warned usually the best to use ICSI. 2 top grade embryos transfered on day 3 in 2012 but they failed implant.  I had steroid support but think my high endometrial NK cells needed the intralipid which my clinic did not believe in at the time.  If you have any suspicion of immune problems go for full immune support.  I did not have any more frozen eggs to try so I am now on to donor eggs in Cyprus.
All the best
TC


----------



## NowOrNever

HBK - would you not have the embies put back first?


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Non, my clinic are keen to get the frozen eggs fertilised too so that I can have 3 transferred in June as I'll be 40 (just incase both frosties don't thaw. Also it would save me paying for another year storage at £200 which is due in June.. I'm just scared non will that let alone fertilise and it's cost me a fortune. If money was in abundance I'd have another fresh cycle and add the dozen eggs to the pot but I just can't afford it 😔x


----------



## NowOrNever

Totally understand. I'm in your boat. I have one frostie left - from a donor egg cycle. If this doesnt work, i'd have to go back to the beginning again - at £6k or thereabouts. And I've also spent a fortune up to now. 3 IVFS, 3 IUIs... and now a FET - doesnt come cheap does it! I'm praying this little one sticks and I dont have to start again. 

... and I'm 41!!  

ITS GOT TO WORK!!!


----------



## Hbkmorris

Non, bless you and I have my absolute everything crossed for you. 

It's terrible how this all boils down to costs I've spent £30k to date and another fresh with everything thrown at it including embryoscope would be around £6k so my heart feels for you. 

It's the unknown not knowing after so many failures that is driving me nuts, I want them to find something major wrong for me to actually believe why the other cycles haven't worked.. as we all do I'm sure. 

Best of luck to you and I truly hope 2014 is a big turn around year for so many of us on here xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you TC, I've just read your post back. 

You have given me some hope and I feel now I shall go back to the thought of using my frozen eggs.  I had all my immunes testing in 2012/13 of which only thing that came back was slightly raised NK cells. In Jan 2013 with my fresh cycle I took all the immues package of drugs along with intralipids and I will go with them all again. I've now got to decide on medicated FET or natural FET and I feel I'd like to try natural with the extra support of Gestone.. Oh blimey so many questions needs answering.. I'll re-visit the clinic after I've had my hysto. 

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## KatieAutumn

HIya,

I just joined the site today.  I am a single woman (mother of 1 daughter 4yrs ol).  I have wanted to add to my family for a long time now and last year began the process of looking for a donor via a fertility clinic.  I am looking at IUI but wondered wheather IVF would be more successful.  Ihavent even started any fertility drugs as I dont know if I have any issues as yet.  Sorry if this is totally the wrong place to post this, its all very new to me.

For your reference I'm 33yrs old and I am having a hycosy tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## NowOrNever

Hiya Katie. 

You definitely have age on your side and if you have no reason to believe there is anything wrong then IUI is the most natural place to begin. IVF is obviously a lot more invasive and expensive (if you're going private).  

Your clinic should test either your AMH levels or fsh levels to give you an idea of your egg reserves - but at 33 they should be ok! 

I'd be inclined to have a go at IUI - once you start with the drugs etc the price tag climbs.

In terms of success rates the HEA website will tell you the stats for the clinics.

Best of luck
X


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Katie
I echo what NoworNever says start with the blood tests then go for IUI.  Although I would ask to have a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check tubal patency before going ahead with IUI, as IUI will not work with blocked tubes and could cost lots of money in failed treatments if you don't realise you have such a  problem.  A HSG can be done on the NHS.  I am not sure what you are having tomorrow but if it is a hysteroscopy then I might be wrong but I think they might be able to check tubal patency in that procedure.
Good Luck
TC x


----------



## KatieAutumn

HIya,

I am having a Hycosy tomorrow and internal camera scan.  I had hormone blood tests on Thursday so should get the results back shortly.  Can these blood tests really tell how fertile you are??

I am doing this all privately, cost is an issue.  At the present time I have saved enough for all the tests, meds and treatment for 2 IUI's after that I will need to save again but I  am hopeful.  I do wonder if I should jsut have gone straight for IVF as at 33 the success rate is 50-60% where as IUI is a absoulte max of 20%.

Thank you ladies for responding to me I am very grateful x


----------



## Tommi

Hi Katie - welcome! I agree with NON, I'd try IUI first if your results are all fine. Choose your clinic carefully! Some seem resigned to low success rates. Good luck!

NON - I was 44 when my son was born. There's still hope and time!

hbk - lots of luck!

I really hope we see lots of BFPs on this thread very soon!

Txx


----------



## KatieAutumn

I didnt think about the clinic I was using actually.  Not sure if I am allowed to mention the one I am using on here?  It really is great to speak to other women who are similar to me and would like a child outside of a relationship, I was starting to feel like I was the only one!


----------



## Hbkmorris

KatieAutumn.. I echo what the girls have said to you. If all comes back ok with tubes and bloods then go for IUI first.. it's far less evasive as the drugs can really mess your body about. If that fails then you can look into IVF. 

You can mention your clinic on here it's not a closed secret on clinics. I'm sure your AMH will came high which means a very lucky fertile 33 year old. 

As for feeling your on your own.. your so not. There are more & more ladies going it alone after relationship fall outs/breakdowns I for one have seen a huge difference in just 4 years!! Follow your dreams and destiny.. that magic may just come into your life then.. Well that's what I keep telling myself!! ha ha xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi again Katie. I'm a lesson to be learned re IUI - i had three and then a hycosy - and one of my tubes wasn't in full working order. So your hycosy now is a good thing.

The AMH and FSH levels can tell them how good or bad your egg reserve is (not sure how!), but they can never tell you the quality of your eggs. Again, I had many eggs taken at IVF, but very few were up to the job and ultimately I've now moved to donor eggs.

And you're definitely not on your own. The amount of people I've met or spoken to during this whole process who are single - is amazing! Women rule 

Tommi - you are one lucky lady. It can happen for over 40's for sure - and does time and time again. Its just a fair bit harder!!!

x


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey,

Just thought I would give a little update.  Had my Hycosy today, not a pleasant experience I have to say.  I think the news was good.  The doctor said womb, uterus ovaries all looked good.  Ovaries had 9 follicles on the left side and 7 on the right.  I'm hoping this is all good?  The tubes were clear.  Now I'm just waitng for the results of my hormone test, not really sure what this is going to be telling me.  Then hopefully on looking at which meds are best for me.  

Is there anything else I should be asking?


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Katie
I bet you are glad about thar being behind you. Do you know if those were antral follicles he was talking about? If not did he say you have Polycystic Ovaries?  Just it does not make much sense to me. 

I got pregnant on first IUI at the age of 41 but sadly miscarried. IUI is worth a try if tubes are OK.  Timing is crucial so you will need some good testing strips to identify your LH surge and a clinic that opens at weekends in case you have surge on a Saturday morning. 
BW
TC


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hi Tincancat,

Yes indeed glad that is over.  Nope as far as I know he said the ovaries all looked good, tubes all fine.  The follicles were in the ovaries I believe.

Does the clinic generally go through with you when you are at the right time etc?

SUch a shame to miscarry after everything you go through to get pregnant!


----------



## Tincancat

HI Katie
Yes clinic will go through things with you for IUI.  If you are brave and you are up for it you can do vaginal insemination yourself: the Cryos website has details.

It sounds like your follicles are antral follicles, rather than cysts from PCOS, so that is very good to have so many antral follicles 

Good Luck
TC x


----------



## Tommi

Totally agree with NON... I had 3IUI, one IVF, a miscarriage, 2 laparoscopies and 3 hysteroscopies all at vast expense before I went to Athens for a different opinion. Several problems were detected there and treated and I had a FET at my clinic in UK  which resulted in my son. I could have saved myself a huge amount of money and heartache if I had gone to Athens first!
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Thank you, I should hopefully find out what medication I need next Tuesday and get this all started.  I am using the London Fertilty clinic, has anyone else used that one or heard of it?


----------



## indekiwi

Katie, my firstborn was conceived at LFC.  Dr Asaad, who now leads the clinic, carried out the IUI that worked for me.   


A-Mx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Oh that's great, thanks for responding, that is who carried out my Hycosy.  Did it work for you first time?  Do you think they're a good clinic? xx


----------



## LadyLuna

Hi everyone,

I'm single and I'm looking into embryo adoption. Do you ladies have any advice on clinics? I'm in the US and willing to travel.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi LadyLuna

Serum Athens might be your best bet.  Or if you want to 'make' your own how about my clinic in Northern Cyprus, Dogus IVF centre?
Good luck
TC x


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey Ladies,

I have decided to have my first DS IUI in my Feb Cycle.  I am on day one of my cycle so tomorrow start taking Letrozole tablets, day 5 and 7 Gonal-f injections then a scan on day 9 which will be a week Thursday.  Have any of you taken these meds before and if so is it just standard protocol for someone having IUI?  Also is there a standard day of your cycle that you generally have the IUI, example if I am going for my scan on day 9 does IUI usually take place 4 days after that or does it depend if I ovulate naturally or get a trigger shot?

Thank you for you help

Katie


----------



## Tincancat

Sorry Katie.  I have no experience of taking those two as I just used Clomid for my IUI cycles and had to test using testing strips for my LH surge.  The clinic was not really interested in IUI probably because it does not make them much money so their protocol was not very refined.  Many people don't use any medications for IUI.  I even used Clomid at the start for some of my IVF cycles, to kick start my follicles but there were never very many on baseline antral count: probably due to my age.

I am due to start DD IVF cycle which will be medicated and full immune therapy too with ET estimated to be 20th March!  Finger crossed my lovely donor will produces lots of eggies.
Good Luck
TC x


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Tincat - 

I think you and I may cycle roughly the same time. I'm also DD and this time it will be with full 'quad therapies'; clexane, anti immunes, cyclogest and aspirin. Currently looking for a new egg donor!

Here's hoping we both get lucky!

NoN xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hello NON
Are you going ahead in the UK for your DD?  I found it prohibitively expensive and limited donors so have opted to go abroad. Getting very excited but at the same time nervous.  I am off the starting block:  yesterday I collected my medications and intralipids from Asda and 14 days from today I start norethistrone with gonapepty and prednisolone a further week afterwards.  Then it is waiting game for AF to arrive before starting oestrogen and other medications. 

TC x


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi - yep, in the UK. I work for myself, so it would upset work too much to be travelling. Plus that's an added stress I can live without I think. But I hear what you say about the costs. That said, I'm in the North of England and I know its a lot less expensive here than in London [not sure where you are].

I just need to choose a donor and then they can get on with syncing me in with her.

Here we go again!!


----------



## Tincancat

Hi NON
I used to live in Newcastle: I do miss it as I love the North East sadly I am now in Liverpool. 
Going abroad is not really difficult as you only have to be there for 2 nights minimum with just one scan here in the UK on day 10 before hand.  Basically I am treating it as a holiday and so far it has been a lot less stressful than over here but I have never done a DD cycle only my OE cycles before which did cause me a load of grief.
Flights are easy to Larnaca from the Nort West plus the clinic sends a car to pick you up from the airport which takes you to the clinic and on to the hotel, the stay is included in the cost if you choose the right hotel from the list.
Good luck with finding donor.
TC x


----------



## NowOrNever

Good to know - I'm in Manchester!!
If this one doesnt work, potentially I may follow you 

xxx


----------



## Tincancat

More than 80% success rate can't matched in the UK!
TC x


----------



## calleguen

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind if I join this thread?  I had a question for Tincancat...  I am fairly new to all of this and just had a negative test on my first IVF cycle.  Would you explain what immune therapy is?  I became very ill when the embryo should have been embedding and think it may be something to do with a compromised immune system.

Thank you hon! x


----------



## Hels13

Hi NoN
I am in manchester too! Which hosp are you at?
Helen x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Calleguen
Sorry about your BFN
I had an endometrial biopsy with Prof B and Prof Q at Coventry which showed high NK cells so I take prednisolone and have intralipid infusions to help implantation.  I discovered the high NK cell fairly late on and have now gotten too old to use my own eggs although I did get a chemical pregnancy with this treatment. I think it is worth having the biopsy if you have had a couple of IVF failures.  It costs £360 and the money you pay helps to further  Porf Q and Prof B recurrent miscarriage and implantation failure research as they are NHS rather than money making private clinic.  The prednisolone help raise the amount of steroid in the endometrium which is thought to assist implantation.
I don't know much about you but immunes is not the first thing I would be thinking about.  How old are you and what lead you to IVF rather than IUI?  I would also consider a clinic abroad.  For example Dogus tend to give prednisolone to most people regardless of if they have ever been tested for endometrial NK cells.  Some clinic advocate blood NK cell testing and repeated testing to ensure they have come down with treatment but I think it is a money spinner for the private clinics.
Hope that helps you decide what to do next.
TC x


----------



## calleguen

Hi Tincancat

Thank you so much for your reply and the information about the investigations and treatments that you have undertaken.

In answer to your question, I went for the IVF route as at the time of testing (September - October 2013) by AMH levels were around 6.5 (borderline) and my follicle count was nine in total.  The consultant advised that there would be limited success using IUI and so I opted for IVF.  Plus given my age (37 in 2 weeks) it seemed to make sense to take that route.

As I said I am new to all to this so the consultant may well have their own views when I go for my follow up appointment next week, but around the time of the time of implantation I got horrible flu like symptoms that came from nowhere and lasted a number of days.  I also came down with other infections including an eye infection and I wondered if it could be related.

At the moment, I would rather stay in the UK if I can for treatment but will consider abroad if I need to.

Thanks for your help.

Cx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Calleguen
Many IVF consultants do not believe in using prednisolone so don't be surprised if your consultant brushes it off.  I would say it was your age but  it is certainly worth another go with own eggs.  Always think of IVF in cycles of 2 or 3 attempts for it rarely happens first cycle as clinic see how your body reacts to medications.  Did you get to 5 day blast?  Any in the freezer?  If you had enough embryos to get to blast I would be inclined to go for embryoscope which enables you to pick the best two to put back otherwise it is hard for the embryologist to decide.  If you only had a few embryos and did not get to day 5 still worth another go I think. If money is tight please seriously consider abroad for second treatment for you will save an awful lot of money and success is much higher.  Double donor for me is half the price as in UK and I do wish I had gone abroad before!
TC x


----------



## Tincancat

For more information on immunes get hold of a copy of Is my Body Baby Friendly by Dr Alan Beer.  It has all immune stuff in it but being a scientist myself I don't go along with everything in the book..  Be careful because many private clinics will rip you off for unproven tests when it cheaper just to give the treatment.  Intralipids are relatively harmless but prednisolone has more side effects and a small risk to baby but for me risks outweigh benefits.  I would not use IgG as it has risks being a blood product.  You can find more about what I am talking about in Dr Beer's book.  Good luck and please feel free PM me if I can help. 
TC x


----------



## Tincancat

H Hels and NON when are you both cycling?
TC x


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi folks.

Hels - I'm private - not at the hospital - too old and single for the NHS  I'm at MFS.

Hopefully I will be back in treatment by April....

Hope you're all well.

Non x


----------



## kali2911

hi all, i'm kali  from manchester, you will have to bare with me i'm new on here  still figuring it all out.. I have asked for i.v.f on the nsh although i am single my doctor checked it out and it was all ok.. so i have my first meeting at st.marys on 7th may which is soo fast as i was expecting year atleast and i only asked jan.. so i'm just trying to get upto speed on all the lingo. I am completely clueless as to the process and now i'm aware it's mostly very different for everyone, just to make it more confusing   my problem has been blocked tubes and when this was found during a procedure in 2009 my ovary's where working well. i have no idea if this is still the case or not..so i'm going in blind really, and will be as far as i'm aware donated sperm which is to be all sorted by the hospital..? goodluck to everyone x


----------



## Hels13

Hi
TC - am on 2ww and test on Saturday. I have 2 day 3 embies on board...... Bit discharge this morning though  
Non - am also at MFS for same reasons lol. Single and past it ha ha! I do like it there though. It's a good job given how much I have spent!

Hi kali - welcome. Ask anything - we can try answer. My friend is at St Mary's too  

Helen
X


----------



## Tincancat

Good luck with your OTD
TCx


----------



## Fraggles

hels13 Hope you are maintaining some sanity on 2WW.

Kali Good luck at your first appointment.

NON Congratulations on your BFP. What is MFS?

Calleguen How was your follow up appointment? 

x


----------



## Hels13

Hi everyone
Quick update as now 12 weeks and since lack of NHS scan date, I booked in a private one yesterday which was all good and the little monkey was wriggling like a wriggly thing!!
So relieved.

MFS is Manchester Fertility Services - based over at cheadle just off A34. They're so lovely there.

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Tommi

Great news Hels! I didn't get an NHS scan at 12weeks either. Part of the understaffing now I think.
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks fraggles - sorry I've only just seen your message!

As Hels says, MFS is Manchester Fertility Services. Great bunch of folks. Highly recommend the place - even though its taken a while to get to BFP!! I think that has more to do with me, than them


----------



## Sharry




----------



## Fraggles

Diesy tried to message you but your inbox is full.


----------



## morrigan

not posted her for what's seems like forever ! 

who's cycling at the moment ? had intralipid drip today - nervously waiting af to start so I can get going !


----------



## indekiwi

Morrigan, no, I'm NOT going again    but dropping in to say woohoo, go you lovely!!!!


A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh A-M you spoilsport.


----------



## morrigan

cheers guys - blinkin dramas already - af came is so light I've debated if it is day 1 - took 2.5 hours to book flights as Ryan air site not working properly - 

Inde - even numbers ....?


----------



## Fraggles

There you go Inde Morri and I have decided that you need to go for number four. I think an even number is good and I too am trying for another. Been trying for over a year but things not worked out yet ..... but if it doesn't I have my darling son and I can walk away easier and more comfortably even though I might be sad and disappointed


----------



## morrigan

fraggles we where cycle buddies last time it worked so fingers crossed !


----------



## Fraggles

Hope we won't be on the twins or triplets bumps board though a singleton is fine for me.


----------



## lulumead

Just popping on to wish morrigan and fraggles loads of luck...yeah inde I reckon number 4 is good...my mum freaked out when she found out I had stored sperm for another year so don't think I would get any help with number 3 if I went for it!!
X


----------



## morrigan

SET all the way for me this time- started jabbing today

im taking my mum to look after j and she told me today that dad wont let her come a second time if its a bfn !!!


thanks lulu


----------



## Tincancat

Good luck Morrigan & Fraggles. I can understand the SET because with me cooking up two I'm terrified of coping with twins.
TC x


----------



## Fraggles

To be honest I think you will be absolutely fine with twins. Suitcase of Dreams manages well so I am sure she can give you lots of tips as will the other twin parents. Have you joined the ******** group TAMBA for mums of multiples? I think there are often offers on there. x


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Fraggles.  I am planning on joining TAMBA after my 20 week scan.  It's the logistics of childcare and cost that is frightening.  I am doing this totally solo and work shifts so how I will find out of hours care I do not know.  Considering part-time with a mature au-pair might be the answer.
TCC x


----------



## Blondie71

Haha am thinking of SET if I go a final time as have 5 frosties left, mind you there are still no guarantees as only one embryo took last time and it split, damn what if I put the 5 back and they all split


----------



## Tincancat

Your own football team? Who might have better chance than England of winning World Cup


----------



## Blondie71

Looooooollllll   TCC you are so right!!!! am sure they'll be on their way home soon 

Heaven forbid more multiples for me, much as I love em I think one at a time is the way to go 

How are you getting on anyway? wow time is flying you'll be halfway before you know it!!! Think you're wise to think about somebody living in with you tho, I'm very lucky to have my family on my doorstep as have on a few occasions had to get them to take one of the babies in the middle of the night as I've needed to get the other to A&E with reflux/sickness etc and of course they wont allow you to take the well baby on the ward with, so you do need bit of support for those times.

x


----------



## morrigan

I don't have twins but I do work shifts makes childcare hard ! I had 2 put back first time as I was prepared for the twin risk but don't think it would be fair on lo - I know 1 could split but planning on having 3 day transfer as that's what I did last time !

day 5 of Stims for me - getting few twinges - nervous about Fridays scan !


----------



## indekiwi

Morri, Fraggles, Lulumead, what few brain cells I have left in my head tell me that going for a fourth would be financial, physical and emotional suicide.  If I were younger, if I had more cash, if I had any help at all from family - even having one of the preceding three, would at least provide a driver for having a go.  So nope, passing over the baton to you all at this stage of the game, and regretfully saying goodbye to my remaining frosties.  But I'm super good at being a cheerleader, so on you go ladies!   


Blondie, good luck to you as well.  


A-Mx


----------



## A Burning Desire

Hello Ladies, can I join you please?
After what seems like forever (I made my decision to go it alone in November) we are now all set and I have my injection lesson tomorrow afternoon. I had been told I could do short protocol to start immediately (no real cycle of my own to speak of) then whaddya know, AF arrived last week, so now we're not sure what happens. I have an extra scan and blood test tmrw to work out if we wait till day 21 and do short protocol or if I have to down reg first.
Will be good to get going though, either way!!
I haven't decided yet if I'm brave enough to go for two in the transfers straight off, will wait and see what choices I have and what quality (assuming I get any at all - my stats are v bad   I'm a bit new to posting on here, not sure where I do the signature thing, but I am 41, AMH of 2.04)
I have found this forum so helpful though, especially the single ladies bit, thank you everyone. 
xx


----------



## Blondie71

Haha Morrigan hate to tell ya but mine was a 3dt so ya neva know what can happen 

We'll see what we can do to make you proud Indekiwi

Welcome Aburningdesire hope your journey to motherhood is a quick one! hopefully you have plenty of eggs and a few to freeze also, I was 40 with a high AMH of 55 when I started and it took about ten months total so I was 41 when I gave birth, I had one cycle in Cyprus (Feb) that was BFN and then a 2nd cycle in Athens (Apr) during which I had an infection in my tubes (17 eggs were collected, ten fit to be frozen) my tubes had to be removed (May) and then I went back to Athens for FET in Sept, they thawed 5 eggs and four made it to transfer, just 1 embryo took and it split so I have identical twin boys, still have 5 embryos frozen and that will be a dilemma 

Ps to do your signature just go into your profile and you can find all the boxes to add whatever details you want hth
All the best girls x


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Burning Desire.  I think you are right to wait and see about quality etc.  If you get good blasts then you might go for SET however when I was your age going for IVF, here in the UK, I was pushed to have two transferred due to the 50% miscarriage risk at over 40.  They were right and even with 2 they never took.

Blondie I'm OK now after a bleeding scare 2 days ago.  Large amount lasted the two days they wanted to keep me in and scan me but I self discharged as they don't do anything.  Once I knew babies were alive on Doppler it was enough for me: I know the score I just have to sit tight and see what happens.  I will be having a private scan on Friday so   they are OK.

Hey Morrigan interesting yo hear you do shifts to.  How do you find getting childcare for nights and weekends?

Indekiwi you are amazing to cope with 3 with no family help.  I don't have family help and it is bothering me how I will cope.

TCC x


----------



## Blondie71

Oh Tincancat poor you  it's horrible, I bled all the way through too and I just got resigned to it in the end, they could never find any real reason either but I went into early labour at 23 weeks and then again at 26 weeks when they gave me steroids and something to stop labour and amazingly I held on till 31 weeks, you may be forced to go on bed rest in which case get in touch with DSS and am sure they will pay your mortgage etc and let you go on sick benefit do not risk your health tho and your kids come first so even if it means income support etc do whats best for yourselves, life can always be picked up again.

TCC do you have any really close friend/s who might be willing to move in for a while to give you a hand or even an older relative who's retired who might fancy staying with you for a while? I just found in the early days it was so nice to get a few hours in bed to compensate for the night feed disruption and also just to bounce off new mum concerns, another option might be someone on FF who lives close by to you who I'm sure would help you out x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Blondie 100
I have spoken to my local consultant and via email with Nick Wales both seem happy this is mechanical local irritation from occlusion stitch.  Everytime I do a bit of walking fresh blood and when resting overnight just old blood.  Both have said leave off aspirin for now as probably making matters worse.
TCC x


----------



## Fraggles

A Burning Desire

Welcome and how lovely for you to join us. You say we - who are you doing it with - are you planning to co parent?

x


----------



## Fraggles

TCC could you not just get an au pair initially for the first few months after having a doula initially?


----------



## Tincancat

Cost Fraggles! I want to have au-pair when I go back to work and have some money coming in.
TCC x


----------



## Blondie71

Phew TCC at least you have an answer to why it's happening and it's probably something they see quite often so guess you just have to stay off your feet as much as you can  Regarding the au pair situation you'll get it sorted one way or the other so enjoy all the wonders of your much wanted pregnancy,  dont know if you're aware but try your local colleges who often have childcare/neonatal care trainees and they would love a placement with a mum of multiples that they can do the practical side of their training with - best part they are free


----------



## morrigan

welcome burning desire. good luck 

there are cm that do weekends - you just pay more - nights I use unofficial night nannies - bit of extra monie for a sleeping night - they stay at mine and can still go to work ye next day - some childminder are registered for overnight.


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Morrigan 
TCC x


----------



## A Burning Desire

Thank you for the very warm welcome ladies  
It is just me, I did notice I put 'we'; a bit in my post. That would be me and the medical team / my consultant.
It is lovely to hear everyone else's experiences and take comfort from the fact that people have been successful and even are coping with more than one on their own! Have any of you guys actually met in real life? I notice there are sometimes meet ups in certain areas.

I am waiting for blood test back tomorrow to find out what protocol I'm doing.
I did get some good news today. Previous scan had only found a RH ovary with one follicle  . Today the nurses looked at the LH one and it has 5 yay!!

Good luck for Friday Morrigan and I'm gad to hear you have found an explanation for your bleeding TCC.
You are considering going again Blondie with FET but not done so yet, am I correct? I will have to find some time and start reading from the back, to get up to speed properly.


----------



## Blondie71

Haha my boys are only 14 months so def not anytime soon, 45 is my cut off tbh and I'll be 43 at end of this year so will see what happens in next year or so


----------



## A Burning Desire

Ahh ok yes, maybe not just yet then  
Congratulations though!


----------



## indekiwi

ABurningDesire, welcome hun.  Lots of us have met in the time that I've been posting (around five years - eek!). Some of the ladies posting on the TTC side of the singles board meet monthly in London, but elsewhere it's a little ad hoc (the Bristol mob meet 3 - 4 times a year for example). Where are you based? For noting, many women who used to post on FF have moved on to a private group on ** - once you've met someone who already posts on ** and who can verify that you are actively considering or trying to create a family as a single, or are pregnant / already have a baby through donor or adoption, you can also be added to the ** group which is a very active and supportive community and where many of us meet for coffee / outings / hols.
[/size]
[/size]TCC, childcare works out in the end. Getting an arrangement in place well before you need it will give you a sense of control. It's not easy, but you will find a solution that is right for you.
[/size]
[/size]Morri, Fraggles, good luck!
[/size]
[/size]A-Mx


----------



## A Burning Desire

Thank you Indekiwi  .
I am midlands based. I saw a post about a meet up in Banbury but that was about two days after it happened! :-/ I actually wrote a note to suitcase to say I'd be interested in any future ones, but her inbox was full so it wouldn't send. I'd only just signed up then.

I will keep an eye out for ones elsewhere too then - it would be lovely to meet some people in real life, it all feels a bit theoretical for me still at the moment (I mean that most of my info is coming from the internet, I get a few short bouts of seeing/talking to the medics but the rest of my life marches on the same as always. All is but a dream, one I am definitely pursuing, but still not very tangible). I have one friend I have told who has done IVF (in fact it was she who helped bring me to the forum and therefore also to my decision) but it would be nice to have more people to talk to (she has had a few failed cycles recently, trying for #2, so I am trying not to bombard her with all my questions!).


----------



## indekiwi

MyLittlePink, Aburningdesire, I will PM you both.    ABD, there are a load of lovely single women in the Midlands who have donor conceived families.


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

well day 7 scan - 3 follicles on one ovary - sonographer couldn't find my other ovary despite an extensive search lol !!! not brilliant response but not far off my last cycle as at this stage I had 4 and the ovary missing in action may well have a few - at least dd is living proof it really does only take one so popping on a plane at weekend and will have another scan Monday

hope everyone is good - fraggles think my missing ovary has gone on holiday with your af !!!


----------



## Tincancat

Hiya Morrigan - good luck.

I'm often up and down to Midlands, as I'm from West Midlands originally, so let me know if there are meet ups please Burning 

Indekiwi thanks for the reassurance... still getting in a panic about it.

Had 16 week private scan today.  Both babies alive after bleeding scare on Monday.  Both boys when I had been led to believe probably both girls on early scan!

TCC x


----------



## A Burning Desire

That is great news Tincancat, I saw some of your posts on another thread last night, I myself am a worrier by nature, so can totally understand. If we have a meet up I will let you know. I may even suggest one myself, if there are likely to be takers, though having started my very first cycle today I might let things settle for a few days to see how my head is doing.

I had a missing ovary on my first scan morrigan (pre-treatment), that left me with an AFC of a measly 1. Soo glad they found the other one this week as it had 5 on it.
I am on down reg now, but not sure how long for as started ad hoc (i.e. not day 1 or day 21), so I guess I'm three weeks or so behind you. Good Luck


----------



## Fraggles

Blondie good luck with this cycle how is it going?

Morrigan are you all set for your trip?

x


----------



## Elpida

Just popping in to wave the flag from the Midlands, I'm in Birmingham and there are a few of us dotted around here. I'm not able to think about organising anything official but always happy to meet up with people.

Good luck to those cycling at the moment 

El x


----------



## Blondie71

Haha Fraggles defo no cycling for me for a while, hands full here 

TCC yayyyyy for team blue I secretly wanted girls but couldn't be happier with my lovely boys

Morrigan cant believe in 3 weeks or so you'll be testing eeeeekkkk so exciting fingers x'd and like you say you only need one little fighter x

ABD are you using a clinic here or overseas?


----------



## A Burning Desire

Hello Elpida  
You have twins don't you? I have seen some of your previous posts I think, has helped me be less terrified of the risk of multiples, so thank you for sharing your stories with us!
I am cycling locally, plan is for less stress while I learn what time pressures there are with combining IVF with work (I'm very sensitive to work finding out too early). I have imported two vials, after that I will consider whether to go to elsewhere (probably ARGC first then Serum after). My friend was very pleased with our local clinic, which is NHS but takes private patients too.

Sounds like we may have some takers for a Midlands meet up  , what kind of format do they usually come in? We could hope for good weather and go for a town centre park during daytime, like a Sunday?? Or do you normally go for an establishment like a coffee shop type thing? I guess people need a bit of time to be able to notice it, join up, sort themselves out etc? Making plans for that could be a good way to distract myself from too much thinking  

xx


----------



## A Burning Desire

Sorry mylittlepink I hadn't seen that (not really been on the parenting board so much since I started). Good to see more takers though   we must be able to sort something out


----------



## morrigan

Little update - got 3 eggs at collection today - now a nervous wait to see if they get jiggy with the icsi party tonight !


----------



## Tincancat

Good news Morrigan.  Let's hope they have fun tonight and meet the right wrigglers. 
TCC x


----------



## Blondie71

Yayy Morrigan 3 wooohooooo      tonight x


----------



## A Burning Desire

Oooo how exciting   Sending you lots of


----------



## morrigan

3 fertilized - woo hoo but they want to take them to blast and I had heart set on 3 day transfer ! Eek not going to be a fun few days ! And yep I remembered progesterone injections blinking hurt !


----------



## Tincancat

Way to go Morrigan 
TCC x


----------



## Tommi

Great news!


----------



## A Burning Desire

Woop woop!!   Good luck for the next stage


----------



## Blondie71

Great news Morrigan!! Are you going to be brave and put all 3 back


----------



## morrigan

No I will aim to have 1 back I had complicated enough singletons pregnancy !!


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan way to go so looking forward to hearing some great news. By this reckoning you will be testing as I head out for treatment. Let us hope we are sharing another pregnancy. x


----------



## Tommi

Morrigan and Fraggles, it's very exciting reading your posts! I'm cheering you on from afar!
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi and I will be doing the same for you when it is your turn ;-)


----------



## Tommi

(Don't tell my mum!)


----------



## Blondie71

Oh didn't realise you had complications Morrigan completely understand, will you be able to freeze the remaining 2?

Lol @ Tommi and your mum comment, mine would have a fit


----------



## morrigan

Well they evaluate for freezing on day 6 I'd be lucky to get frosties - all still in the race today 

When do you fly fraggles ?

Tommie we won't tell your mum !!!!


----------



## Tincancat

Sorry to learn this Kt 
I had similar problems in couple of UK clinics but they are not all the same!  He was probably initially thinking you are ideal egg sharing fodder until your results were back.
Personally I found abroad much better and cheaper so do consider that option.  I went to Dogus In Cyprus www.dogusivfcentre.com I did have some communication problems at one point before I travelled but not insurmountable. I went there because of very high success rates.  There is another clinic in Northern Cyprus called Ada Clinic which set up last year using many staff who used to work at Dogus so might be worth a look at for they seem to be getting equally good results.
Invicta in Gdansk Poland seems to be a bit cheaper and accept singles.  Or of course there is Serum Athens but you might find two visits are required there as Peny likes to do a hysteroscope or aquascan on most patients.  Two visits will rack up the costs.  The Cyprus clinics allow most things to be done in UK and just one visit needed. If your local airport has cheap flights to Cyprus so much the better! 
Downside to treatment abroad is anonymous donors only.
Good luck 
TCC x 

/links


----------



## Tincancat

Morrigan good luck for ET.  Keep us posted.
TCC


----------



## kt1985

Tincancat - thanks for your reply and sorry you have had similar experiences. I do think it was maybe just the consultant but as someone who this was all new to the way I was dealt with left a very negative impression. I seem to have my good days where I am confident in doing this and know exactly what I need to do and days where if feel its impossible and will never happen. I'm sure everyone's the same. I'm glad you mentioned Dogus, Cyprus as this was the initial clinic that I was thinking off. I like the ideal of a package being included and of course being able to start some treatment in the UK, as my work can be awkward and to be honest they are gossips and the news of my fertility issues would spread and at this stage id rather they didn't know. I look forward to chatting to you in the future


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I have told my mum but my brothers will not be happy and sils have issue with m being an SMC and do not talk to me so not telling anyone else unless I have a bf. I figure I might as well make it worth my while if I am going to get flak.


----------



## Fraggles

Only told mum when she kept asking what I was doing with the baby things and when she realised nothing she asked outright


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck it.
Morri I started jabbing yesterday so fly the week of about 15th I think.
X


----------



## Tincancat

Kt let me know how you get one.  Feel free to PM if you need more info about Dogus or Ada.

Fraggles - I have had some people be funny with me about being a solo mum but  on the whole most are OK and quite a few single ladies are very keen to know more.  I do wish people would not be so judgmental.  It is more and more acceptable for same sex couple to have children and I'm sure us solo mums will be more 'acceptable' in the future.  My sister was a bit shocked that my boys are double donor.  She appeared to take the DS OK and then a week or two later I confirmed they were DE as well.  Some people have just kept away from me since I let it be know I was pregnant -not sure if that is because they disagree or don't know what to say.  Many people avoided me when I lost my first twin boys and that was because they did not know what to say.

TCC x 
PS Fraggles I understood treatment for singles was against Czech law but I may have misinterpreted that perhaps it is only treatment that is DE  which is against Czech law for single women.


----------



## morrigan

Welcome my how dare that consultant be so rude - I started my journey with iui at storkklinik in Denmark  before moving into ivf else where. Service price abroad well worth a thought - don't write off iui unless you want to !

Yes it's illegal to treat singles in Czech republic !!!!!!


----------



## Blondie71

Hi KT serum babies for me too!!!!! Penny never even questioned me why SMC she just wanted to get me pg 

Haha the number of people that ask me outright or assume behind my back that I'm a lesbian is not even funny and you know that never even entered my head when I started all this so yeah safe to say people def still very uneducated about SMC


----------



## Tincancat

Blondie - yes I had never thought people would assume I was a lesbian - I do think some think I am but have never asked me outright!  Most people know I have been married in the past so maybe that's why I have so far not been asked it outright.  People are curious and I just say it was IVF and I'm doing it on my own - those that ask about the man get told he is my Danish toy boy!
TCC x


----------



## Blondie71

Haha just wait till they are born and see what people ask you then!!! Sometimes I squirm a bit esp when health professionals ask questions about the dad ie allergies, history etc and I'm embarrassed not to know the answer it makes it all seem a bit sordid  and thats why I prefer to put it on the table upfront tbh, sometimes it prickles when a stranger asks 'they must look more like their daddy, have his eyes etc" (my boys are half Greek) I just fob it off with a polite "Hmmmmm" occasionally it can set me off on a what the hell have I done phase but it soon passes, just hope I can handle it better when they are old enough to understand the questions being asked x


----------



## morrigan

I had someone at work ask a girl who's a lesbian if there was a woman in my life as he'd not heard a man mentioned it was so funny he was trying to be so pc and got it so wrong assuming the lesbian must know and if no man there must be a woman!!! Bless -  if medical professionals ask I just say she's donor conceived and they are fine - had one doctor say ok so we don't know history and I said we'll we know they've not got xyz that donors are tested for and she said oh yeah that's good we know more than normal and smiled !

In all honesty hardly anyone asked once I was pregnant or after she was born - not one healthcare professional during my pregnancy apart from at booking and she had a donor conceived box to tick !!


----------



## kt1985

Thank you ladies for making me feel so welcome.  
morrigan - isn't it funny how the assumption for a single parent is that you are a lesbian or you have had a one night stand. Like an independent woman is incapable for making the desicion without as a partner or as the result of a mistake.
It's reassuring to know everyone has similar experiences and exciting to see all the different stages you are at.
Fraggles - sorry to hear that your family is not very supportive. that must be hard.  All of my family know about my fertility and mum and sister have been very supportive (especially my mum as this is her only chance for a grandchild, due to sisters health conditions it is not possible for her)    My dads not been the most supportive but he is not very expressive at th best of times. The next step for me is to go to the clinic in Yorkshire tomorrow to get my notes, so I have them in hand for contacting abroad clinics. Any experiences for single mums at Dogus, Ceram or Serum would be brilliant. Chat soon ladies x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi KT
Dogus did not bother at all about my being single they are used of treating solos..  In UK it seems to be more unusual to be treated as a solo there is almost an expectation you should have a partner.  I recall when I  first looked into treatment when I lived in the NE the clinic said my case would have to go before their panel to be approved before I could begin treatment!  I felt like complete strangers where judging my whole future.  This was however only a couple of years after there was a requirement to prove there would be a male role figure for any potential child.  In the NE they were a little slow to catch on to changes in attitudes towards single women seeking treatment. A bit further south in Yorkshire I found a clinic who had no problem with treating me but I chicken out as I thought I could not cope on my own!  That wish to try never went away so here I am now still thinking I can't cope but closer to my dream.
TCCx


----------



## A Burning Desire

Wow interesting stuff going on yesterday and this morning.
Sorry to hear about people being unsupportive   I am pretty lucky and have two sisters and a brother all married with kids who are very excited for me. My Mum was bit shocked, but seems totally ok with it now. My Dad isn't keen but is keeping his opinions to himself (he is religious so I think it is linked to that and he can have his own opinion so long as he isn't trying to change mine!).
All the friends I have told have also been very supportive. Again people are a bit surprised at first, but I have been banging on about my need to have kids since forever, so they are happy I've decided to do something positive about it.
My clinic haven't batted an eyelid about me being SMC, so that has helped with my confidence in them.
I am a bit worried what people at work are going to say, when they (if all goes well) find out. I work in a large place which is predominantly male, I think a lot know that I've been terminally single for many years. The main thing I'm worried about is whether there'll be a witch hunt directed at my work friends. I don't care about them gossiping about me, but I do have some friends who are married so don't want them dragged into it! I think I will just see how it goes and will have to be honest if need be.


----------



## Tincancat

HI BD
I think as long as you have full family and friends support then that great.  As for work they will have to get over it for it's your life.  The only thing I will say is be prepared for the questions and decide what you are going to say...I don't think I had quite sussed this out and so was a bit unprepared.  I saw no point in being evasive, as I intend to be honest with the boys, so I have just given the basics for work and they can make up the rest if they wish!

I have just found it amusing that almost every time I am asked where my partner is or the door is held open expecting another person to come in to the room for scans etc. Made me realise how alone I am in this journey except for my cyber FF buddies.  Most of my friends scattered thought the UK only a couple locally and they are not that close.
TCC x


----------



## A Burning Desire

I have at least 12 weeks to work out what I'd say at work (hoping to start stims on Tuesday). This forum is so helpful, I'm sure I will be fine. Good advice about preparing how to answer though, as I didn't really give that enough thought when it comes to me being on the wagon.  Have given different people different answers about that and in one case ended up telling them when I maybe wouldn't have done. 
The plan is to be totally honest with everyone outside work, once it is reality. Inside work there will be people I consider it none of their business.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

A burning desire - you may find work people never ask! At the time I became pregnant, I worked in a large male dominated environment. I was the only female in my immediate team of 11 people and my team, including my boss all knew that I was single
Not one of them ever asked me how I ended up expecting twins! Over time I told one or two of them (the ones I was closer to) that I had used a donor. But there was no gossip - or if there was, I was never aware of it. 
If anyone in a work context asks me now (my boys are 3 and I have changed company since) I just say I'm a single parent and don't volunteer anything further. No one asks. I assume they think I have an ex somewhere but it's really not relevant anyway. Work is work and I have never seen a need to get personal stuff mixed in 
best of luck with it all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

re health professionals, I always just say quite matter of factly, "they are donor conceived so I don't know" if they ask about inherited conditions etc - I don't find it embarrassing or sordid at all - it's just a fact 
never had any negative response from GP or any other health professional in that respect
is good to think in advance not only about what you will say, but also about who you will tell (everyone, only friends, doctors/schools etc) so that if someone does ask, you are prepared to handle it
funniest experience I had was at a local twins club when I told them I'd used a donor and one of the mums (only a young-ish girl bless her) asked if it was the same one for both boys! 
I find people are usually interested/fascinated rather than judgemental 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tincancat

Suitcase - I would agree on the whole most people are fascinated and interested rather than judgmental. 
TCC x


----------



## Blondie71

Sorry Suitcase just to clarify didn't mean the treatment or conception was sordid, never felt like that, I meant my own fault of not disclosing it upfront felt wrong, I regretted it after and thought oh god now they assume I've bonked half a dozen men and don't know who got me pregnant, so now I ensure it's always on the table and it's so much easier for all.

Yes almost everybody in the health profession has treated me with the same dignity as everyone else, only one much older HV who came to my home and asked me very invasive questions,  did I think it was right to keep my sons away from their father etc, I asked her to leave and I told my regular HV I never wanted her assigned to me again and fair enough she hasn't been


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh yes, I see what you mean Blondie! that's why I tend to be open about it upfront so that people don't jump to the wrong conclusion 
x


----------



## morrigan

Well I had 1 eb put back had another blast and cm as well that will be assessed for frosties today - was such hard descion not to put 2 back - eeek and never gone to blast before so double eek


----------



## Tommi

Good luck! My little boy was a hatching blast and it was all very tense on transfer day. Clinic got a doctor to do the transfer as they are so fragile when hatching. But he's now 21 pounds of boy sitting beside me "reading" Peppa Pig! These blasts can be mighty strong. Good luck!
Txx


----------



## djjim22

Hi, just thought I'd post on this thread as I've been 'lurking' for a while. Think this site is wonderful for advice and to hear from like minded people. Posted on a few other threads and had some fantastic advice from some of you! Anyway, I'm off today for another consultation to see if I can begin egg sharing. Had a consultation two months ago but couldn't start then as they found two cysts on my ovaries. The doctor seemed confident they would go away in time so have filled all forms out for egg sharing and have implications counselling booked for today. So hopefully those cysts have disappeared and it will just be the bloods to wait for and ill hopefully be accepted!! Fingers crossed. Hope everyone else is having positive journeys.xx


----------



## Hels13

Hello djjim22
That's amazing news. My monkey on board (20 weeks) is through a donor egg from an egg sharer and that wonderful amazingly generous lady will be forever held in such high regard and love!!!
Thank you for doing this x


----------



## futuresbright

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm looking at Ivf cycling for egg collection in October... I'm petrified even though this one wil be cycle number 3 after loosing my baby girl in March this year at 18 weeks. 
I'm more scared this time as I'm scared it won't happen but scared it will and frightened I might loose it again. Suppose I will just have to give it a go and see what happens.... Think im going mad already!!!!  
Hoping you lot might be able to keep me sane through this journey??

Xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi **

There is lots of support here to keep you sane!  You know me from before so we have a similar story of late loss.  I'm at 20 weeks now and it has taken me 13 years to get to this stage now so I think you are incredibly brave to be going for it again so soon after your daughter.  I realise it will be tough just keep focused on the fact this will be a different cycle and will have a different outcome.
Stay strong and good luck
TCC x


----------



## futuresbright

Thank you tincancat 

Lovely to see you are at 20'weeks. Have you had your 20 week scan yet? Xx


----------



## Tincancat

It on Monday next week: will be quite a milestone.
TCC x


----------



## djjim22

Hope your scan goes well Tincancat.

I got my AMH results on mon and have luckily been accepted onto the eggsharing programme. However my AMH is extremely low for my age but they are going to give me a high dose of stimms and see what happens. Was really upset about the result as it was so unexpected but trying to take the positives from it - surely they wouldn't have accepted me if they didn't think there was a possibility of getting enough eggs to share. Two weeks until my chromosome bloods to be taken then I've got the dreaded wait for those results.xx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanx Djimm.  You are right if they did not think you were suitable you would not have been accepted for egg share.  What was your result?
TCC x


----------



## djjim22

AMH was only 3.02.   xx


----------



## Tincancat

AMH is not the whole story.  Antral Follicle count is also important so perhaps they have seen plenty on that scan.  My AMH was half yours and I only had 2 or 3 antral follicles on one ovary:  I still always got to embryo transfer.
Good luck
TCC x


----------



## natclare

Djimm - it's super interesting that you got accepted for egg share at AMH of 3. When I was trying to do a 3rd go at egg sharing I was declined as the guidelines are must be under I think 7.5. But the point is that everyone stimulates differently and you may well find that it works well for you. With me they had 2 cycles of evidence where-as you are a new case. If you don't get enough eggs (i.e. under eight) to share then you will probably have the option to either donate all and get a free cycle or pay for the cycle and keep all yourself. Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks tincancat and natclare. Yes I was surprised they accepted me as well but yes, I'm not sure what AFC was, they never said, so maybe that was good? Trying to think positive thoughts and hearing positive stories on here definitely helps.xx


----------



## kt1985

djjim22 - interesting u have been accepted to egg sharing. I was rejected with AMH of 10.9. Good luck. hope all goes well
Update for everyone. Had a consultation on the phone with Penny from Greece on Monday. Such a lovely lady. she sees no problems with iui and says, "You a baby. we gonna make you a baby". she made me feel so comfortable in a 10 minute phone call, compared to the hours of consultations I had in England. She called my English consultant "silly man"   Finally feel like things are moving


----------



## Blondie71

KT you'll be in great hands with Penny so lovely and reassuring, are you using serums sperm bank or taking a known donor with you?


----------



## pollita

Hello all, 

This board moves quicker than I ever come on, so hope everyone is ok! Tried to keep up with posts but not been easy. 

I have a question if anyone could please help me - has anyone not been able to find someone to go with them to EC? I'm really, really struggling as I'm the only one of my friends and family who can drive, so anyone who comes with me would have to stay overnight in the hotel too, and as they all have work or family commitments and it could be quite short notice as to when my EC will be I really doubt that anyone will be able to come along.

To be honest, it's turning into a headache for me and I don't even have a preliminary date for EC! The only thing I can think of doing right now is either staying overnight on my own which isn't good as I'll have been under sedation and should have company, or going on my own and paying £100+ for a private taxi to take me to and from my EC (it's an hour away from where I live) but then I read about clinics not letting you leave until someone comes to collect you, and I'm not sure a taxi driver would suffice as someone to care for me (even though someone would be able to be at home waiting for me to get back and stay overnight with me there). Am I crazy for even thinking of going through EC without a friend or family member to hold my hand?

I have my appointment with the clinic for treatment planning soon so I'll check then but if I had an idea now it could help me plan!

TIA


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Pollita 
I always went on my own.  I had sedation only rather than a general anaesthetic so was conscious throughout.  Then I travelled home on my own.  One time I was told someone should be with me.and I just said they were on the way and left to 'meet' them downstairs! 
TCC x


----------



## pollita

Thanks for your reply tincancat! I'm not sure what I'll be having then - they're putting a canula in my hand and I'll be awake but not with it during ec. 

They said I can't drive myself home which I understand, and I shouldn't take public transport alone, but I guess a private taxi door to door is the Same as someone (friends or family) coming to collect me?


----------



## A Burning Desire

Hi, I had my EC on my own. Was dropped off and then picked up, but dropped off at home, no chaperone.
My clinic said I couldn't drive, didn't test out whether they would let me discharge into a taxi (it was my Mum picked me up). Didn't have full GA only a form of sedation but I was actually out for the procedure. 
It was a nightmare trying to work out when I would need the lift   My stims went on longer than we first thought and I only knew around 40 hours beforehand that we were doing it (trigger shot was 36hours prior, so you get min that amount of notice).

As for needing someone to hold my hand, I knew I would be ok without. I've had operations before, including alone in a foreign country, so no worries on that score. I guess it depends on whether you think you'll be nervous. Was a bit rubbish sitting in reception for 2 hours waiting to go through (problem finding an anaesthetist apparently) but that was mostly boredom and feeling a bit conspicuous amongst all the couples.

If I was going for Tx somewhere far away, I would probably book into a cheap chain type hotel and then taxi from there. I wouldn't have wanted to deal with a lot of public transport (and standing up) after my EC. If you start feeling funny you can at least ring down to reception, rather than have to worry about being alone. 

If it is only a vehicle your support network is lacking, rather than a licence, you could also get a quote to insure someone on your vehicle for a day or two. People do that sometimes.

Good luck xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks A Burning Desire, that's just the answer I was hoping for  I suppose they can't stop me from leaving with a taxi driver, as he could take me to the hospital if anything happened in the car, and as soon as I got home my sister would be here. 

I'd rather not go alone, but it doesn't necessarily put me off. My friend would love to come with me but she'd be very unlikely to get the time off work, and as we would have to stay overnight (she can't drive) she'd have to bring her 3 year old or find someone to have her so it just gets difficult.


----------



## djjim22

Hope you manage to get something sorted Pollita. I think you should be ok getting discharged and getting a taxi to pick you up and take you home. Could your sister not join you to come and go with the taxi? My mam has came with me for all appointments so far but she doesn't drive so I'll have a problem for egg collection. The clinic is an hours drive away and I always drive to the appointments but obviously won't be able to drive there and back to clinic for egg collection so will have to book into hotel with my mam for the night. Or alternatively I'll have to bribe one of my friends to take me! Hopefully you'll get something sorted! If I was closer I would've offered my assistance! Have you got a match yet?xx


----------



## pollita

No match yet, djjim. Still waiting!

I have a few people who would like to accompany me but like I say, nobody can take the time off work or leave their children to come with me. My clinic is also about an hour from home so it's difficult. Ah well, something will work out! They can't hold me hostage in the clinic


----------



## djjim22

That is very true, they can't hold you hostage forever. Why not just give them a ring and ask about their criteria for 'releasing' you?! Fingers crossed you get a match soon.xx


----------



## Mel D

Hi there
I have got a cab home from egg collection three times now and it takes an hour from the clinic to my flat. I have told clinic variously that that my Aunt is having trouble parking so am meeting her downstairs as she can't leave car,  my cousin's car broke down so am getting cab to hers and the trains are all messed up so am getting cab to my friend's house.  The one time I told the truth and said I didn't have anyone they threatened to cancel the cycle so honesty is not always the best policy. Once you've had the procedure they can't do anything and you'll likely have to sign a discharge form. I felt fine but pretty tired about two hours after.
Good luck
Mel x


----------



## Tincancat

That's what I found.  Honesty not always best policy.  With only having sedation rather than general anaesthetic they are going way over the top saying you need someone with you all the time.  I felt fine afterwards wondering what all the fuss was about but I.did only have maximum 4 follicles so not particularly sore afterwards.
TCC x


----------



## pollita

Thank you all, great help


----------



## Fraggles

You know I had treatment overseas and always left by myself and got a tram back to the hotel. Never been told I needed someone with me and I had general anaesthetic for EC. x


----------



## HelpLorna

Hello everyone, I am new to the site and to this thread in particular!  Wanting to start IVF on my own (low AMH and AFC) and am wondering if anyone knows if all the clinics aboad only do anonymous sperm donation for IVF (someone suggested Denmark and the UK are the only ones with non-anonymous as I would want my (hopeful) future child to be able to contact their donor if they would like to.)  Also, I live in Devon and would have to take time off for IVF due to an unpredictable job - so I wouldn't be able to juggle scans/visits with work.  Does anyone have any clinic recommendations for the South West?  I had my initial work up done at the Lister in London (I used to work near London) and could always go back there if I have to take time off anyway, but just thought I would ask!

Many thanks for any help, 

L x


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Lorna

Danish and UK aren't the only non-anon, USA banks (Xytex etc) have adult photos of the donor and you can ship that sperm to most clinics in the world I believe.

Just something to bear in mind regarding the donor is not to set unrealistic goals for your child that they can access this person once they turn 18 as the donor may have a very different life later on with kids of his own that  may cause all sorts of feelings disappointment, rejection etc in your child. The donor may unfortunately no longer even be alive by then. These are all things you need to explore and get comfortable with x


----------



## HelpLorna

Thanks Blondie - v good advice. I suppose at least the potential is there with a known donor, even if the reality is different. I appreciate your comments - and loved to read that you have twin boys - how special!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hmm, I think it may be a bit complicated re shipping sperm from Xytec (or other US sperm banks) to clinics in Europe. 
As I understand it, countries where donors must remain anon by law (the majority) do not permit you to import ID release sperm. Now quite how the clinic checks, I don't know, but I guess it might be harder than you think
If you want to be sure of ID release donor, I think you'd find it easier to stick to UK 
x


----------



## Blondie71

I know at Dogus (North Cyprus) it's possible as I had Danish DS shipped from Cryos for 1000 euro, Greece is Anon donors but unsure regarding the other countries. 

I also believe Czech Rep clinics don't treat single women or has that law changed??


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I have a feeling that the law in most European countries would prohibit the import and use of ID release sperm. However, I also have a feeling that some countries/clinics may not have very robust procedures in place to check/confirm whether you are using anon or ID release sperm - make of that what you will 
and yes, it is illegal for Czech clinics to treat single women...
x


----------



## Blondie71

yes I suspect you can make the rules up as you go along with a fair few of them, no HFEA there lol


----------



## HelpLorna

Thank you so much everyone for your comments.  It is looking more and more like a UK clinic then... (illegal in the Czech Republic? Wow!)

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and thank you again xx


----------



## natclare

HelpLorna am going to PM you re use of ID release DS in Greece. Basically, it's possible.


----------



## Blondie71

Please share Natclare if you can? I really wanted ID release when cycling in Greece in 2012 but told no as had to sign consent forms regarding the donor and responsibilities etc, have since read that Greece tightened their regulations and were no longer issuing licences for any new clinics to open, they also did a big audit in 2013 on the clinics so maybe thats why they were keeping their nose clean??


----------



## natclare

Blondie - will PM you now.


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Hi all
I have lurked for a while and want to say every comment I had read has been so informative and supportive (and I have shed a tear for all you brave ladies suffering a loss) I have decided to come out of the shadows, so to speak. 
I am a single lady who is not willing to wait until I meet the right guy to start a family. I can meet a lovely guy anytime, but unfortunately the same cannot be said about having a child, especially true now I am 41!!
So after a while trying AI with a known donor I had some fertility tests and found out I have a very low AMH (I blame starting my periods a few weeks after my 11th birthday, starting early, running out early!)
Decided that leaving it to nature was probably not the most 'productive' decision.
So.....in August I'm booked in with 'Team Miracle', I have just received my medication and am now scared and excited (and wondering how to deal with my needle phobia!!!)
Any tips or experience will be most welcome!


----------



## pollita

Good luck! I'm sure it will go fine  

As a fellow needlephobe who just started IVF injections last week, they are SO much better than you think in your mind! That being said, I have used EMLA cream (you can buy it from any chemist or online quite cheaply) and it completely numbs the skin so you can't feel the needle. Last week, I was sweating buckets and crying endlessly over the thought of having to do it (and it's taken me 2 years to get to this point in IVF because of my fear) this week I don't bat an eyelid at them. 

You'll be fine


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Ooh! That sounds amazing! 
Are you in the UK? Can you get it there? 
I will look out for it. 
It's not really the pain, more the idea of it that makes me shake and faint on occasion. I have even had my teeth drilled without anaesthetic to avoid a needle! Completely illogical. I am trying to be brave and think of the bigger picture of why I am doing this. I have managed to watch some videos online of the process (I find the official drug company ones easier that the real life ones....small steps! Haha)
You must be a little ahead of me with dates. EC due 13th August.


----------



## pollita

Not really much further ahead to be honest, my EC is w/c 10th August at the moment but I'm on a long protocol so I'm down regging for 2 weeks before I start stims (sometime next week).

Yes, emla cream is in the UK. I bought a BIG tube for about £15 but you can get a smaller tube for a lot less. You don't need much. Once you get used to it you will lose that fear I'm sure  They're harmless, and you're brave


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I hope the first time is the hardest and I'll get used to it. Although I'm worried about one of the injections afterwards which is apparently with a thicker needle (don't think about it!!!!)

Where are you having your treatment? Wishing you all the best! X


----------



## pollita

I'm having treatment in Cardiff at Crgw. The needles they use for down reg (suprecur/buserelin) are just insulin needles and extremely fine, however I've been given thicker needles for menopur (stims) which are a little harder to inject but still ok.

Hope it is going well for you  I'm nearly at EC (hopefully!) so nearly at the finish line x


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies, can I join?

Will try and read back through the pages,

Good luck to everyone due for their EC  

AFM, I'm due my first appointment at the CRGW to hopefully become a egg sharer.


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi everyone

thought i'd pop on to this thread. Have also been on a couple of others in the forum as i'm not only single but also over 40 and using frozen eggs with donor sperm (how did it get this complicated?!)

Anyway, i'm wondering if there are any single women here who have already had children alone? I was all set to go ahead with it after a huge amount of deliberation. Recently had a failed cycle of IVF using fresh eggs and now i'm planning to use eggs i had frozen 6 years ago. But for some reason i've just started to get cold feet in the last month or so. I don't know if it's my age or the fact that i keep hearing a lot of negative chatter from other people about my plans. My aunt thinks i'm too old and thinks i'm crazy. My mum, who was initially really supportive of my decision, has now made it clear that she thinks i would be taking on a huge life changing comittment and has made a point of telling me how i'll be a lot older than other mums that my child would be friends with and that it will be really hard going it alone and her and my dad (in their mid 60's) won't be able to help me much as they're getting too old. I totally understand what she is saying and respect it but it just feels like she doesn't support my decision now. And my sister has also joined in saying that i will find it really hard being a single mum and asking me questions about how i'm going to cope in a way that lets me know she thinks i would be making a mistake. She is separated from her husband and has one child. I know she has found it very hard, partly because they had a very acrimonious split and she feels depressed and hates her life at the moment, partly because of the responsibilities of being a single mum. So i know this is probably bound to affect her opinion of my plans.

I guess i'm just looking for some positive feedback from anyone who has done it!

thanks

Caroline xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Caroline, 

sending some  , it's a tough journey enough to single motherhood without your family making it harder....

You may not get too many replies here from us already mums - we don't tend to read/post on the treatment threads so much these days. But don't think that means there aren't any positive stories. I personally know (and have met through various events and functions) at least 50 solo mums by choice who are all more than happy with the decision they made and whose children are all thriving. That's not to say it isn't hard at times, but isn't parenthood in general. And yes, it's a life changing decision, but the same goes for having a child as a couple. Granted perhaps some of the challenges are a bit bigger for singlies, in particular juggling work and childcare, and managing the financial side of things. But with a good support network in place (be that family, friends, people you know now or people you meet along the way) it can definitely be done 

I'd also say being a single mum by choice is very different to becoming one through divorce/separation/death. Single mums by choice have planned for this, we know what we're letting ourselves in for and so it's easier to manage our expectations of the situation. Becoming single when you thought you were a couple, no matter how that happens, is bound to be a shock and harder to cope with, especially in the short term. 

As for age, I think if you are fit and healthy and have a positive attitude that's the main thing. My twin boys (now 4 and a half) were born a few days after my 41st birthday. I didn't feel old at NCT classes, or at toddler groups and the other week I went to a parents meeting at their new school (they start in Sept) and I didn't stand out as old there either. Sure I meet lots of younger mums, but I also meet plenty of women in their 40s with young kids (statistically we know women are having children later these days anyway). Where I have felt a gap in some ways is with my 'old' friends - the ones I've known from school/uni/early work days, all of whom had their kids in their early 30s and who now have almost teenagers and hence are in a very different position to me. It's meant I've relied on and spent more time with 'new' friends - those I've met since having the boys. (Not that I'm not still friends with my old friends but naturally I spend more time with people who have kids the same age as mine - just makes everything easier all round!) 

I am lucky in that I have a lot of family support, but there are plenty of us singlies who don't, including those who are living far away from their family or whose family for other reasons are not able to offer any practical support. You just build your network accordingly. 

Finally, just to say that last minute nerves are very common. As the time for treatment approaches it's totally natural to wonder if you are doing the right thing. I think we've all been there, that moment as you lie on the table and the doctor approaches with the catheter to pop the embryos back in and you think, "OMG, what on earth am I doing?"   I think you just have to go with your heart on this - if it's telling you you want a child, then go with it. Nothing worse than regretting what you didn't do....

Hope this has helped. If you can, try to meet up with some other single mums - DCN organises lots of get togethers for those trying and those with children. That might be a start point. I know for me it really helped to talk things through with those in the same situation, and meeting those who were already mums helped me to see it was possible

Best of luck
x


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Caroline - i'd echo everything that suitcase says... I have an 8 month old - and I don't know where I'd be without my (70+ yr old) parents. Believe me, if you have a baby, their grandchild, you'll be surprised how fast they jump to their grandparent job. That little face, those chubby cheeks - its no longer you who does the persuading... they can't say no! 

Its been tough and I have days where I question what I've done, but she's a little treasure. And i just knew that I would never regret doing it, no matter the challenges. But what I would have regretted would be reaching age 50, looking back and thinking "I wish I'd tried".

You'll be great....good luck with the treatment if you go ahead. 

NoN xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Caroline, just to echo what the others have said. I was 44 when I had my son and he is the best thing that has ever happened to me. And he is utterly adored by my family! And while most of the mums I know are much younger than me I have never felt much older, if that makes sense! I'm the same age as the mum of one friend I've made but we get on fine! We meet at least once a week for a day out and our boys get on really well. Her grandparents are the same age as my parents.
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## Blondie71

I agree I was 41 when I had my boys and yes there are days when I wish I'd done this 20 years ago but the hugs, kisses and love make every day so worth it, I love them more than anything, no feeling like it x


----------



## Caroline1759

Thanks so much for your replies ladies, really appreciate it. I am nervous about lots of things. The possibility that it might not work and my chance to have my own biological child is gone forever. To the other end of the spectrum, if having twins and not being able to cope alone. Maybe it's natural to get nervous though. I mean choosing single parenthood, you just think through every possible scenario over and over (well I do!). 
I'm going to try to listen to my heart on ththis and not worry too much about the outcome. It's lovely to hear you and your little ones are doing so well.

C xxxx


----------



## Tommi

The only way forward is one day at a time...
Lots of luck!
Xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

it's amazing what you can cope with when you have to!

agree with tommi - one day at a time...hope things all work out for you 
x


----------



## pollita

Caroline, while I haven't had a child yet I just wanted to weigh in my experience so far. I'm 30, yet faced a lot of negativity from my family who also don't think I'm making the right decision. Their negativity was giving me cold feet, made me doubt what I was doing time and time again, and it took me almost 2 years to get started, and then another year long hiatus between treatments 9 and 10. In the end, I just closed my eyes and plowed forward until I was too committed to IVF to back out, and I didn't tell them what I was doing. Without their negative comments and opinions on what I'm doing it's been a huge weight off my shoulders. Sure, I would like to have their support, going to all my appointments and scans alone is hard, going for EC next week with nobody even knowing I'm there is even harder. I hate keeping secrets but it's been the best choice. In the end I know that telling them "I'm pregnant!" will be the end of the battle. They can't do anything about it and they will just accept the situation as-is. If your family are anything like mine they are just looking out for our best interests and want us to avoid a hard and difficult life, but they don't understand how hurtful and condescending they can be with their opinions. You know what you want, if you've thought about it this much and invested so much time, energy and money getting this far then it must be worth it. Nerves are normal (at least that's what I keep telling myself!) but unless this is a decision that came to you out of the blue _trust your heart_.

As for your age (which I really cannot understand being an issue!) my cousin had her son alone at the same age as you and he's now 9. She has never felt like an older mum, she has plenty of his friends parents as her own friends who are a similar age to her, and even those who aren't her age, the gap has never really shown. They are all at the same point in their lives, with similarly aged children doing the same thing that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Caroline1759

Pollita, Suitcase, Tommi, thank you 

It really helps just getting it out there and knowing its normal to have some fears. You all sound like strong, positive women and I take a lot of comfort from your replies!

C xxx


----------



## pickle162

Hi
I'm just starting my journey and debating between egg share ivf or donor iui.ive discussed it with a few good friends and my auntie and all have been really supportive,obviously with some reservations and questions....until now, I spoke to a really good friend tonight as didn't want her to find out from someone else so tell her I'm starting looking into and she pulled a face as if I'd just pooped on her kitchen table and said you might find someone!!! I just can't do relationships, yes if it miraculously happens then fine but I don't want to not be a mum because I don't have the "normal" mum/dad type scenario going on.
I purposefully haven't told my mum as I know she'll only be negative so plan to tell her when I have a positive 3months scan and not before,my friends have always been my family so their opinions mean more to me than my mums.
Has any of you have negative people trying to put you off you having this done?
Thanks xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Pickle 
I had some people who did that but basically I was careful who I spoke to so generally it wasn't well known until I'd got past the 12 week scan.  With each try I told even less about my actually trying because I dreaded being asked how it went and telling people about repeated failures.  Then when I did get a positive many said they thought I'd given up trying.  If I were you don't speak about it any further to those who are not supportive, let them assume you have gone off the idea.  You don't need those people in your life.  Principally it was those without children who tried to put me off.  Only one with children tried to dissuade me but she soon backed off when I said "do you wish you had never had your children".  
I'm sure there will be other solo mums who have run into negative attitudes.  Only you can decide what is best for you.  I'm not saying it's easy so you do need a good support network before and after.  Although do bear in mind many who promise to be there for you disappear once baby arrives.  However you meet new people and other friends will come forward who you never expected to want to be involved with children. 
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## pickle162

Thanks tincancat for your post/advice. Yes I won't be speaking to her about it until I've got a positive. I knew she prob wouldn't approve but equally didn't want her to find out from anyone else and be upset I didn't tell her. I've only told a handful of people that really wanted to know. It just shows that she doesn't understand me as much as other friends who realise it's not ideal but are happy that I've finally made the decision and know I will have researched it and wouldn't go into it lightly. Just got to think it's her loss because whoever goes through this journey with me is going to be sooo much closer etc. Anyway thanks again  x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm about to embark on my 2nd IVF and the club Nic have recommended icsi - just wondering if anyone has experience of this?

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Sorry that should say clinic!


----------



## Blueestone

hi all

Well I've searched and searched but I can't find anyone else who's having icsi as a single woman with donor sperm!

Maybe it's just me!!

Everything I can find is about male factor - however as receiving donor sperm this isn't relevant!

Anyone out there

Blue x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Icsi with ds should be unnecessary if using sperm from a bank, as the quality and quantity should be very good.
If you have used good motility ds I would query the need for icsi as this is potentially an expensive unnecessary add on!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi !!

I am using london women's/sperm bank and they suggested it as I only had 5 eggs and only 2 fertilised - maybe due to my age?? I'm having menupur this cycle as well as gonal, aspirin, lubion and progestrone pessaries...

I have a short luteral phase


----------



## janieliz

Hi,
I only ever had IVF, on my first round I only had 2 eggs and on my second I had 4. I was told the same, if you have no male factor and your egg quality is ok you shouldn't need it.

X


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi, our second round was icsi(donor sperm) and they said they wanted to do this because I didn't have a great deal of eggs retrieved in my previous cycle and there was low fertilisation rate. There wasn't an issue with the sperm just my eggs. Good luck! x


----------



## Tommi

I had ICSI and no egg quality issues. I was told that it is used if sperm has been frozen. 
ICSI resulted in my very happy, healthy little boy! 
Good luck! 
Txx


----------



## Blueestone

Seems to be no general rule to treatments?

Glad of some replies as this thread seems to have gone quiet 
Blue x


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Hi Bluestone
I am single having IVF with  ICSI only cos the clinic does this as a matter of course with no extra cost.


----------



## Shelby2211

My 1st ICSI was in 2011 producing my wee girl. I am doing it again with same donor sperm from clinic in a few weeks if everything works out ok. I'm 43.


----------



## pollita

I had ICSI with my last IVF cycle and will do with this one again. My clinic doesn't charge for it, but they recommended it after thawing my chosen donor last time as the thawing process had left some of his swimmers a little slower than usual. I plan on using the same donor as he gave me success before!


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies, is it ok if I join in? 

I'm 7dp5dt (DD FET) 

Is anyone else on the 2ww?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi!

Yes I'm in the middle of my first week of the hell that is the tww! How u feeling? I'm 6dp3dt


----------



## Eymet

Hi! 

Well, you know, googling every possible symptom...oh dear.. 

2dp5dt had a sharp twinge that made me twitch a bit as I was walking along. 2 or 3 one after the other. Then about 2 days later, another little twinge, just one. A couple of days later, same again. Since then, nothing, just usual feelings like AF is coming. Slightly heavy feeling, but I think these pessaries give all sorts of symptoms. I have had a mild headache most of the day today. 

My test is 29th Jan.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Blueestone

I'm pretty much the same as u! On and off twinges bigger boobs tiredness and hunger! Today had back ache and some ewcm so I don't know if that's bad!


----------



## HouseMouse

I'm just starting an egg share/freeze cycle and am feeling overwhelmed. I'm really pleased to have been matched with a recipient and to be getting started, but I also feel full of grief and anxiety. Both my (younger) siblings are getting married in the next six weeks and I am single. I'm worried about not being able to make it through the weddings as I feel so distressed about my life (and that's before the IVF messes with my hormones!). I am freezing because I don't feel ready to just take the leap and try to conceive, but I feel paralysed with anxiety wondering if I should have just chosen donor sperm so I could go for it, or at least freeze embryos instead of eggs. 

It doesn't help that I don't feel I understand what's going on in terms of the cycle. I'm waiting for my period to start so I can start using nasal spray to downregulate. From the clinic plan it looks like the first cycle will be done within a month. But before this they sent me a plan which involved me taking the pill, which is no longer going to happen. And looking on here, people seem to start downregulating on day 21, not day 1... How have people felt with the downregulating and then the stimulation, both physically and emotionally?

Thank you so much for reading. I'm not usually such a mess


----------



## NowOrNever

House Mouse - can you freeze half the eggs and create embryos with donor sperm with the rest - then you have both options frozen for a decision when you're feeling stronger in future? I've heard of people doing both. 
Just a thought. 

It's a while since i went through my cycles - but honestly, the drugs never affected me physically or emotionally at all. I felt fine. So dont assume you're going to feel rotten at all. 

Good luck!! I was a needle wimp too - and now I can face it all - it's really not that bad.
xxx


----------



## natclare

HouseMouse - I did the exact same thing as you! I ended up freezing embryos in subsequent paid for cycles.


----------



## Heregoes!

Hi There
Having a bad day, IVF treatment starts in spring. 
Has anyone else considered turning off ********! 🤗


----------



## Ms G

Hi Heregoes,

I turned it all off over a year ago. I never really used it so it was pretty meaningless anyway. But, I got fed up of the emails announcing more pregnancies, babies, blah blah.   Anything that makes me feel worse is just not required in my life! 

Besides, what you see is only what people want you to see not the reality. 

I'm sorry you are having a bad day. Can you spoil yourself a little tonight? 

Sending hugs.  

Ms G.


----------



## Heregoes!

Hi Ma G
That's really kind. 
I'm normally happy for everyone but... 
1 close friend who is doing IVF with hubby gives weekly updates and we support each other. She announced today that an embryo took ... in so happy for her they've been through the ringer! Another single girl just gave birth and she started process same time obv she didn't have big surgery ( that's a good thing to remember actually!). Just been on ** and my 4 oldest friends from school have posted another pic ooh them with their kids and it's a memory one you know. They said 23 yrs we've been friends. They deffo blocked me out being single and childless. Really hurt but thwy don't know what I'm doing so I get it. Normally happy for everyone but today feeling sorry for myself! Yup, having nice Indian food, and ice cream and binge watching Gilmore girls on Netflix! You? How is it going for you?  Thankyou for being kind. X


----------



## Ms G

Hi Heregoes,

I'm having a quiet weekend. It's actually the anniversary since I lost my lovely Dad so today is my day to take some time out. 

I totally get what you mean. IF is so isolating. At first, I could cope with the announcements, but as time passed and we still hadn't mananged to conceive, I found it harder and harder. I felt like a terrible person for being jealous. Why couldn't I be happy for others? But I was just so sad for us. This site really helped me to feel less like an outsider and see that none of us are unkind people. In fact, when you see the care and compassion expressed on here every day, I think we're pretty terrific.  

My oldest friend, we've known each other for 35 years, got pregnant first month of trying.   She knows about our treatment and has been wonderful. But, when she told me, I couldn't cope. I did see her through her pregnancy but not as much as I normally did.  After the baby was born, it took me weeks to be able to see my new godson as I had just had a miscarriage. Luckily, she understood. But, I think you have to protect yourself and do what you can. Don't feel bad if you just aren't up to coping with some situations. 

Well, we've now had four fresh cycles and I'm nearly eight weeks pregnant. We have our second scan next week. I haven't had the courage to change my signature. I'm still scared that it will all be taken away again. 

So tonight, the plan is dinner and lighting a fire. I'll be asleep on the sofa by 9 I imagine. 😴

Indian food and ice cream sounds yummy. Just what is required.  

Look after yourself. xx


----------



## Heregoes!

Hi Ms G, 
It sounds like that was a tough day but you are good at self care! 

There's a great book that I was given! 
The  it way! Sorry to swear but that's what it's called! Hee hee it teaches you to say to the things you need to, still need to be responsible but it teaches you to think about yourself a bit more. 

That's amazing news, I have everything crossed for you! 

Heregoes! 
X

I am quite private person and very independent. I was thinking what you said yesterday and I am going to tell both my friends how I am feeling, very briefly not to offload but not to cut them off as there support is invaluable! As doing this alone. They have both asked me outright how I am and I should answer them x


----------



## gwinethblack

Hello everyone! How are you doing? I am newbie here! 
I am on my treatment right now, it is egg donor and sperm donor ivf. All of the donors I have chosen myself, girl is stimulating, I have started my stimulation too. Hope to see that my endometrium responds well to all of the medications and that it will grow to 11 mm till 20-25 of November, because that’s like a perfect date to have an ET. (I don’t think that in December plane tickets will be very cheap, so I asked my manager to have the et asap)
Good luck to everyone who’s on the tx or only starting!


----------



## Sharry

New thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=379362.new#new


----------

